# Buying a Parnis? Read this first!



## Ric Capucho

Hi World,

You're reading this because you've seen a post showing either a typical Parnis homage that caught your eye, or maybe tripped across one cheap on Ebay. Or maybe it's one of the few (but growing) Parnis models that's not a homage to anything in particular. Or a "sterile" Parnis (no brand or logo), or a Garton, or any of the other "brands" that are typically sold alongside Parnis branded models. All the same, to me.

Over the last few months I've read numerous posts about "where to buy a Parnis", posts from extremely surprised and pleased owners, posts from shocked and disappointed owners, and even posts from sneering members who've "never had a Parnis, and I wouldn't waste my money on such crap", etc etc. Then there're posts from members like myself with ten or more Parnis's, all of which turned out to be nicely built, reliable, and still looking fresh after continual wearing, months and even years later.

So what's going on here?

Well, I have my theories, and that's what motivated me to write this post.

Firstly, let's get something straight; Parnis is not a true brand, even if it's now been trademarked by a guy in Guangzhou. It's a group of cantonese factories and competing dealers making similar watches, at a similar cost, using similar recipes. To talk of a Parnis is a bit like talking (forgive the parallel) talking about cakes. I love a black forest gateau, and often order it after a hearty restaurant meal. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not so great. On one occasion (in Munich, funnily enough) it was utter crap.

Same concept, same or similar recipe, different cooks in different restaurants, sounds the same, but the product differs dramatically. Parnis is not a brand; it's a class of watches, mainly made in the Guangzhou area of China, where there's a nest of different factories with the wherewithal to make almost any watch you care to imagine, simply by assembling freely available parts.

Same as the gateau, same with the Parnis. Folks, unless you've been recommended, then don't go buying yer Parnis off of Ebay because it's $5 cheaper, because it's likely to have been cooked by an amateur chef in the cheapest and nastiest restaurant, using the cheapest and nastiest ingredients, and sold with zero service, no responsibility, and maximum cynicism. The *only* thing a nasty, broken, badly built Parnis has in common with a similar looking Parnis model owned by (forgive me) myself, Mr Martin Sir or the wonderful Luis, is the spelling of the word P.A.R.N.I.S.

Folks, the ground zero of fragile, badly finished, blemished Parnis watches lies primarily here. Don't expect a decent gateau out of a crap restaurant. You *won't* be pleasantly surprised. A Parnis is bargain enough; there are few bargain-bargains about.

Next: the Parnis watch, even from a reputable chef, has been manufactured at the lowest cost possible. The base model comes without sapphire, and without a decorated swan-neck movement (nor a decent strap, but I'll come to that). The reputable dealers have added sapphire and swan-neck "upgrades" over the years, and to be able to offer these, they *must* have a close relationship to whichever particular factory they're allied with. Take or leave those upgrades, it's your money, but see it as I do as a nice symptom of a more reliable supply chain, and therefore a channel from factory to consumer that cares more about reputation that the typical "fire and forget" Ebay dealer.

Next again: the straps are, and always will be, crap. The best option is to see the supplied strap as being a bit like those cardboard "iPhones" that they insert into aftermarket phone protective cases to show how the case would look once you've bought it and inserted your phone. The strap's crap, throwaway, and I guess gives yer something to think about when researching the replacement. Waddaya want for less than $100?

Next, after sales service.

Ahh, here we have a nice mixture, don't we? Yer crap Ebay "fire and forget" dealer won't even open the email. And they receive hundreds, if not thousands, of emails monthly. Why would yours be the first ever to be opened? But then we have that special Chinese attitude to communication in their *second* language. How's *your* Cantonese Chinese coming on? A bit halting, is it? So even with the reputables, don't expect fluid and perkily helpful communication. But then again, what are you expecting for a sub-$100 watch? Fawning? Grovelling? A red carpet?

Next, perfection. Why would a sub-$100 watch be perfect in every detail? Well, strangely, most of my Parnis collection (and I have a bunch) *are* perfect. A couple have the odd blemish, I admit. And one (the 55mm Pilot) has a wobbly crown that pulls out of the movement on a windy day. C'est la vie. But would *you*, if you were a dealer on the other side of the world, jump into action to rectify a blemish on a watch that you've made maybe $10 on? The EMS in both directions is more than the watch is worth. That's where the true lottery is, and if that's too much of a gamble for you, then there are numerous options available to you at twice (or ten times) the price.

The cheapest deal? Well, hopping between the reputable dealer websites to see which one's $5 cheaper than any other is a mug's game. Different factory, different dealer, slightly different recipe. Different gateau, different chef, different restaurant, folks, so why would it cost exactly the same as elsewhere?

Lastly, mailing. Folks, always always always pay the extra for EMS (registered mail). Yes, it adds an extra $15 to $20 to the watch. But why would you think there wouldn't be any extra costs? Ever hired a car in the USA?

Folks, if you decide to play in the Parnis waters, then it's indeed "buyer beware". But for lord's sake don't stack the odds even further against yerself. The reputable dealers (the are four, I think. No, five!) will supply you with an unblemished (or nearly unblemished) watch that ticks, accurate to plus/minus 15 seconds per day, on a crap strap, with packaging that guarantees that all but the unlucky few will survive the EMS trip across the world. And if there's a problem, then they'll rectify all but the most subtle (waddya want at that price). And if you try to *not* pay the EMS, then they'll politely try to talk you out of it.

Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:

- Jackson Tse
- That Man Bush
- Daji Watch
- Parniswatch.net
- Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)

And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

All,

I've had me knuckles rapped for sailing too close to the wind, and for that I'm truly sorry. And me knuckles hurt.

So here it is again, with a reminder that there's to be *no* discussion of replica watches, whether for or against. It's a non-subject, a but like an old girlfriend of mine.

And folks responding, please keep replies limited to the quality of the watches and sellers and perhaps the best mailing choices. That'll keep it on the straight and narrow.

Also, we're to keep it 100% civil,

Sorry again.

Ric


----------



## docvail

Ric Capucho said:


> All,
> 
> I've had me knuckles rapped for sailing too close to the wind, and for that I'm truly sorry. And me knuckles hurt.
> 
> So here it is again, with a reminder that there's to be *no* discussion of replica watches, whether for or against. It's a non-subject, a but like an old girlfriend of mine.
> 
> And folks responding, please keep replies limited to the quality of the watches and sellers and perhaps the best mailing choices. That'll keep it on the straight and narrow.
> 
> Also, we're to keep it 100% civil,
> 
> Sorry again.
> 
> Ric


And Ric and I actually started a bromance earlier in the day. A lot of that banter flying back and forth was for entertainment, kabuki we cooked up as a goof. Apologies to anyone who took offense to our wee little shenanigans. We'll behave going forward. Scout's honor.


----------



## Thrax

What I learned from the last thread:

Docvail can get me better-than-Parnis material and QC at a lesser price.


----------



## docvail

Thrax said:


> What I learned from the last thread:
> 
> Docvail can get me better-than-Parnis material and QC at a lesser price.


Don't know about all that. You'd be surprised what you can find with a little digging. I don't plan on getting into the sub-$100 watch biz, that seems to be well-covered ground, but if I did I'd be happy to have customers in Canada. Ric's onto something though when he talks about bad sellers vs. bad brands. I'll shut up now and go subject some other thread to my personal brand of madness...

Quick PS - whatever I said about what I could get from a Chinese factory assumed I'd be buying wholesale lots (500 or more pieces at a time), not a single piece. Don't read into what I said and decide that Parnis are over-priced. Their pricing seems a fair value to me, and the markup from factory cost to retail price is much less than some other examples I've seen at both the high and low end of the price spectrum. I saw an opportunity to mend the fences with Ric after a dust-up we had in another thread, and because I have a perverse sense of humor I decided to be nitpicky even as I was agreeing with him. Maybe instigating a debate is a stupid way of smoothing over a brou-ha-ha, but I never claimed to be a first cousin to Kissinger...


----------



## AlbertaTime

Good to see you folks made up. b-) Enuff on that.









Now, onward..._about the Parnis watches_... :-d


----------



## Connor Smith

I've bought a couple watches from Parnis Watch Outlet and been very happy with my purchases


----------



## DCFABBRI

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi World,
> 
> You're reading this because you've seen a post showing either a typical Parnis homage that caught your eye, or maybe tripped across one cheap on Ebay. Or maybe it's one of the few (but growing) Parnis models that's not a homage to anything in particular. Or a "sterile" Parnis (no brand or logo), or a Garton, or any of the other "brands" that are typically sold alongside Parnis branded models. All the same, to me.
> 
> Over the last few months I've read numerous posts about "where to buy a Parnis", posts from extremely surprised and pleased owners, posts from shocked and disappointed owners, and even posts from sneering members who've "never had a Parnis, and I wouldn't waste my money on such crap", etc etc. Then there're posts from members like myself with ten or more Parnis's, all of which turned out to be nicely built, reliable, and still looking fresh after continual wearing, months and even years later.
> 
> So what's going on here?
> 
> Well, I have my theories, and that's what motivated me to write this post.
> 
> Firstly, let's get something straight; Parnis is not a true brand, even if it's now been trademarked by a guy in Guangzhou. It's a group of cantonese factories and competing dealers making similar watches, at a similar cost, using similar recipes. To talk of a Parnis is a bit like talking (forgive the parallel) talking about cakes. I love a black forest gateau, and often order it after a hearty restaurant meal. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not so great. On one occasion (in Munich, funnily enough) it was utter crap.
> 
> Same concept, same or similar recipe, different cooks in different restaurants, sounds the same, but the product differs dramatically. Parnis is not a brand; it's a class of watches, mainly made in the Guangzhou area of China, where there's a nest of different factories with the wherewithal to make almost any watch you care to imagine, simply by assembling freely available parts.
> 
> Same as the gateau, same with the Parnis. Folks, unless you've been recommended, then don't go buying yer Parnis off of Ebay because it's $5 cheaper, because it's likely to have been cooked by an amateur chef in the cheapest and nastiest restaurant, using the cheapest and nastiest ingredients, and sold with zero service, no responsibility, and maximum cynicism. The *only* thing a nasty, broken, badly built Parnis has in common with a similar looking Parnis model owned by (forgive me) myself, Mr Martin Sir or the wonderful Luis, is the spelling of the word P.A.R.N.I.S.
> 
> Folks, the ground zero of fragile, badly finished, blemished Parnis watches lies primarily here. Don't expect a decent gateau out of a crap restaurant. You *won't* be pleasantly surprised. A Parnis is bargain enough; there are few bargain-bargains about.
> 
> Next: the Parnis watch, even from a reputable chef, has been manufactured at the lowest cost possible. The base model comes without sapphire, and without a decorated swan-neck movement (nor a decent strap, but I'll come to that). The reputable dealers have added sapphire and swan-neck "upgrades" over the years, and to be able to offer these, they *must* have a close relationship to whichever particular factory they're allied with. Take or leave those upgrades, it's your money, but see it as I do as a nice symptom of a more reliable supply chain, and therefore a channel from factory to consumer that cares more about reputation that the typical "fire and forget" Ebay dealer.
> 
> Next again: the straps are, and always will be, crap. The best option is to see the supplied strap as being a bit like those cardboard "iPhones" that they insert into aftermarket phone protective cases to show how the case would look once you've bought it and inserted your phone. The strap's crap, throwaway, and I guess gives yer something to think about when researching the replacement. Waddaya want for less than $100?
> 
> Next, after sales service.
> 
> Ahh, here we have a nice mixture, don't we? Yer crap Ebay "fire and forget" dealer won't even open the email. And they receive hundreds, if not thousands, of emails monthly. Why would yours be the first ever to be opened? But then we have that special Chinese attitude to communication in their *second* language. How's *your* Cantonese Chinese coming on? A bit halting, is it? So even with the reputables, don't expect fluid and perkily helpful communication. But then again, what are you expecting for a sub-$100 watch? Fawning? Grovelling? A red carpet?
> 
> Next, perfection. Why would a sub-$100 watch be perfect in every detail? Well, strangely, most of my Parnis collection (and I have a bunch) *are* perfect. A couple have the odd blemish, I admit. And one (the 55mm Pilot) has a wobbly crown that pulls out of the movement on a windy day. C'est la vie. But would *you*, if you were a dealer on the other side of the world, jump into action to rectify a blemish on a watch that you've made maybe $10 on? The EMS in both directions is more than the watch is worth. That's where the true lottery is, and if that's too much of a gamble for you, then there are numerous options available to you at twice (or ten times) the price.
> 
> The cheapest deal? Well, hopping between the reputable dealer websites to see which one's $5 cheaper than any other is a mug's game. Different factory, different dealer, slightly different recipe. Different gateau, different chef, different restaurant, folks, so why would it cost exactly the same as elsewhere?
> 
> Lastly, mailing. Folks, always always always pay the extra for EMS (registered mail). Yes, it adds an extra $15 to $20 to the watch. But why would you think there wouldn't be any extra costs? Ever hired a car in the USA?
> 
> Folks, if you decide to play in the Parnis waters, then it's indeed "buyer beware". But for lord's sake don't stack the odds even further against yerself. The reputable dealers (the are four, I think. No, five!) will supply you with an unblemished (or nearly unblemished) watch that ticks, accurate to plus/minus 15 seconds per day, on a crap strap, with packaging that guarantees that all but the unlucky few will survive the EMS trip across the world. And if there's a problem, then they'll rectify all but the most subtle (waddya want at that price). And if you try to *not* pay the EMS, then they'll politely try to talk you out of it.
> 
> Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)
> 
> And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric, your thread is very interesting, but my English is not so good...please tell me if I understood: are these dealers reliable ebay sellers? what about the web site Parnis Watch Outlet | Home Page
many thanks


----------



## Ric Capucho

DCFABBRI said:


> Hi Ric, your thread is very interesting, but my English is not so good...please tell me if I understood: are these dealers reliable ebay sellers? what about the web site Parnis Watch Outlet | Home Page
> many thanks


The recommended dealers are *not* Ebay sellers, but have their own webstores. And they use Paypal, so you can dispute if things go wrong.

I've never heard of Parnisoutlet.com until a day or so ago. A quick look confirmed that they're a bit more expensive than the recommended dealers *and* unproven, at least by more than 1-2 members here. Again, let them earn their reputation.

Ric


----------



## docvail

I can't believe I'm here again trying to help. Maybe if I'm not a smart-ass about it this won't turn into a complete debacle like last time.

Kudos to Ric for putting it out there that the various sellers of Parnis watches are not all selling identical products. This is not obvious information. I certainly wasn't aware of it. As he stated, the quality will vary with the seller, as will the service. I think the main point he's trying to impress upon us is that with this "brand", buying from reliable/recommended sellers will help minimize the risk in the transaction.

The point I was trying to make earlier (and probably failed), is that despite Ric's details being slightly off here or there with regards to the economics of selling Parnis watches, I can speak from a position of knowledge about those economics, and it's my impression that those reliable sellers are actually quite reasonable in their asking prices, if what I've seen is true across the board. The watches are attractive, and fairly well-made considering the prices, and the margins are less - MUCH LESS - than many other brands selling quartz watches in that range or mechanicals for much more. 

Ric wanted to set the record straight on WUS about the quality/value of Parnis, I assume to silence some who would trash the brand after taking their chances on eBay, and since he's my new online BFF I wanted to help.


----------



## CYoung234

Just for the record, the Parnis I received yesterday was from an eBay seller,201lingling68. I am very happy with the transaction. He was a good communicator, and went out of his way to respond to my questions. He even shipped the watch during the busy holiday season in China.The tracking info worked, unlike the Rodina that is winging it's way to me via TaoBao,and the watch was packed very carefully. I realize this is just one data point, so take all of that with a grain of salt!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

CYoung234 said:


> Just for the record, the Parnis I received yesterday was from an eBay seller,201lingling68. I am very happy with the transaction. He was a good communicator, and went out of his way to respond to my questions. He even shipped the watch during the busy holiday season in China.The tracking info worked, unlike the Rodina that is winging it's way to me via TaoBao,and the watch was packed very carefully. I realize this is just one data point, so take all of that with a grain of salt!


Just so you are aware; many of the problems(excluding cosmetic issues) did not develop until the watches had been worn for s while. Some died within hours; some within days and some within months. Most of them were purchased from unknown or problem sellers( the ones who never respond once they have your money).

Most arrive and have no problems. These ones have been predominantly from known good sellers who stand behind their products.

I haven't heard of your seller before but if there are any problems that develop with the watch; you will get to find out what kind of after sales service he provides. If it's good then he can be added as a potential good source.


----------



## CYoung234

Pawl_Buster said:


> Just so you are aware; many of the problems(excluding cosmetic issues) did not develop until the watches had been worn for s while. Some died within hours; some within days and some within months. Most of them were purchased from unknown or problem sellers( the ones who never respond once they have your money).
> 
> Most arrive and have no problems. These ones have been predominantly from known good sellers who stand behind their products.
> 
> I haven't heard of your seller before but if there are any problems that develop with the watch; you will get to find out what kind of after sales service he provides. If it's good then he can be added as a potential good source.


Understood. I pretty much knew that starting off, and considered this watch to be sort of a "disposable" test. I figured if anything went seriously wrong, I am out $80. This seller has been spoken of here before, I believe, and he has >99% positive numbers with over 900 reviews, so he was not totally unknown. I was impressed so far that he took the time to reply to every post sale email I had. I do not have a loupe, but I do have a decent magnifying glass with a light, and by that inspection, the watch appears good. The dial is not flawless, but it is actually quite good. Time will tell, as they say.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

CYoung234 said:


> Understood. I pretty much knew that starting off, and considered this watch to be sort of a "disposable" test. I figured if anything went seriously wrong, I am out $80. This seller has been spoken of here before, I believe, and he has >99% positive numbers with over 900 reviews, so he was not totally unknown. I was impressed so far that he took the time to reply to every post sale email I had. I do not have a loupe, but I do have a decent magnifying glass with a light, and by that inspection, the watch appears good. The dial is not flawless, but it is actually quite good. Time will tell, as they say.


Having good post sale communication bodes well :-!

With a 10x loupe, I can find imperfections in just about any watch. If it isn't visible without magnification; I don't think of it as an issue.

After you've had it a month or two; perhaps give us a short review of how the watch has performed and your impressions at that time


----------



## smileybone

Hey guys. I'm pretty new to WUS. I've been ready you a lot in last months, discovering more and more on watches and getting more and more disappointed on the ones I have... I was just wondering, before investing a lot of money on a nice mechanical watch, the choice of Parnis was tempting.

1) Any advice? Auto or mechanical wind?
2) Any supplier will ship in Canada in the 5 you mentioned? One you had better service? 
3) What's is the average success rate?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Shift

Welcome to the forum, Smileybone.

I'm not long on this forum myself but I love it and spend waaaayyyy too long reading it every day.

The first auto/mech I bought was a Parnis so I thought I should let you know my experience.

I bought a Portuguese-type, black dial, 44mm and I absolutely love it.
£40 including p&p to UK. ebay auction. (pm me for his name)
It was posted day after i paid. Arrived London 9 days later.

Watch is perfect. No cosmetic or QC issues.
Auto rotor is loud but i dont notice it much.
Strap not so great but replaced with £10 leather croc style and it looks the business.

Lots of the other members here recommend buying from the dealers mentioned already, rather than taking a punt on an auction. I guess I was lucky.
When I buy my next one I will buy from a dealer I think. Less worry about getting a dodgy one.

I love them for what they are: Cheap, automatic, good-looking watches.

Have fun!!


----------



## JanC

Which of these sellers tend to have the best delivery time to the States?


----------



## Ric Capucho

JanC said:


> Which of these sellers tend to have the best delivery time to the States?


The sellers have to use the same postal services, so I don't think any seller has any advantage above any other.

However, often the *buyer* tries to save a little extra money and skips the EMS postage option, which is a mistake. EMS means both expedited *and* registered, so it comes quicker and is guaranteed to arrive - or if not, it's guaranteed that seller and buyer will know that it's been officially lost, and not one or the other playing games.

Ric


----------



## snaky59

smileybone said:


> Hey guys. I'm pretty new to WUS. I've been ready you a lot in last months, discovering more and more on watches and getting more and more disappointed on the ones I have... I was just wondering, before investing a lot of money on a nice mechanical watch, the choice of Parnis was tempting.
> 
> 1) Any advice? Auto or mechanical wind?
> 2) Any supplier will ship in Canada in the 5 you mentioned? One you had better service?
> 3) What's is the average success rate?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


1) Your choice, it's personal preference
2) All of them, I've had good experience with manbush and triconstore here in Québec.
3) 100% so far. (3 out of 3)


----------



## proodscot

Interesting this. I asked for a Parnis for Xmas from my wife and sent her a WUS recommended seller. She went and bought off some random eBay seller anyway, she says.
The Big Pilot I got is accurate to within 3 or 4 seconds a day, auto winds forever, is built great and has perhaps the best strap of any watch I own. The strap is finished as well on the inside as it is on the outside, is sturdy, nicely shaped, showing absolutely no signs of wear after a month, feels like real quality. I would be delighted with this strap on a much more expensive watch.

I love it. Apologies for poor quality pics.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Praetorr

very enlightening topic

thanks


----------



## Peteworrall

Mine was bought from an eBay seller, so it was a bit of a gamble, but they had nearly 2000 positive feedbacks. Anyhow, it arrived promptly, in good condition, and the strap doesn't reflect the horror stories I've read on WUS. I mean, it's not exactly Getat quality, but it is fine for the price I paid, nice and comfy and looks good:
View attachment 970311

View attachment 970312

View attachment 970313


Lol! Just flicking through my photos to find those pics and I saw this other one too. Forgot about this one! It's another eBay 'special', and is also brilliant - again with a great thick leather strap. 
View attachment 970318

View attachment 970319

View attachment 970320


I have probably been lucky, and would probably buy from an 'approved' supplier next time, but if you don't mind a gamble, eBay can be worth a try.


----------



## Jme.

Good information, thanks.


----------



## CYoung234

Pawl_Buster said:


> Having good post sale communication bodes well :-!
> 
> With a 10x loupe, I can find imperfections in just about any watch. If it isn't visible without magnification; I don't think of it as an issue.
> 
> After you've had it a month or two; perhaps give us a short review of how the watch has performed and your impressions at that time


Well, it has been a month, and this watch continues to be my most accurate mechanical watch. In the last 12 hours, for example, it is tracking at +0s to NIST and to my Casio GShock Atomic, which is synchronized. I will say that I am pretty easy on my watches and do not bang them up much, but the crystal and case have remained spotless on this one. All in all, a great value, and the seller proved to be trustworthy in my case.

It looks great, as well. I am wearing it today, on a Black with blue stitching Hadley Roma carbon fiber strap:

View attachment 978234


----------



## Enissay

Ric Capucho said:


> Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)


Thanks a lot Ric for this helpful topic... But may I ask you to add the store links of these dealers... Google is giving many results so it is not easy for n00bs like me to find the right one xD


----------



## leyori

to be honest, i am surprised with the parnis quality. I dont say its perfect but for below $100. i dont have a complaint


----------



## Enissay

leyori said:


> to be honest, i am surprised with the parnis quality. I dont say its perfect but for below $100. i dont have a complaint


Please, post some pics and tell us from why did you buy it


----------



## dcdude

Based on this thread, it looks like pariswatches.net, parniswatches.com and eBay seller Wangxiaohong522 are one and the same:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-watch-791427-2.html


----------



## Chodi

I can't speak for the ebay seller, but the other two are the same seller. I have purchased several watches from Wilson at parniswatch.net and his service has been excellent. He also is the rare seller who really gives fast response to email requests. I did have a problem with one of his watches and he was very quick to replace it. Highly recommended.


----------



## H3RRINGTON

Bump for great info


----------



## jwicaksana

About to pull the trigger on one. I think I'll go with Manbu this time.


----------



## eskamobob1

anyone have any experience with "parnishop.com"? im specifically interested in this watch

PNC0009 Parnis Blue Dial 40MM Quartz Chronograph Watch [PNC0009] - $65.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch


----------



## guarev

after seeing their name come up a few times, I decided to purchase a few watches from Parnis ...... and I can recommend them just due to fast shipping and I found their site a little better than the rest. I had trouble just placing an order on one site


----------



## ajk170

Ric et al.- I'm new to the WUS world and certainly to Parnis. I'm happy to see this thread since I just pulled the trigger from dajiwatch (I didn't see this thread prior to ordering so it's a relief I made a good decision and went with a known and reputable seller) on a 44mm MM lefty. I made the upgrades dajiwatch.com offered for the sapphire and swan neck but I'm worried that the movement is actually not that good and will die within a year. I'm hoping somebody within the community can recommend a better movement if the Asia 6497 w/swan neck isn't any good.
Although it may seem odd, do any of these Parnis lend themselves to having the crown guard swapped out for a better one (ie from Amazon)? It would seem the treads on the crown guard and lugs would have to be a perfect match for the aftermarket products out there (I think of Amazon on that point for crown guards and screws). May seem like a waste on a sub $100 watch to put expensive parts on it but I want something that's going to last and hold-up to normal wear.

I appreciate any feedback and look forward to getting mine soon!


----------



## snaky59

ajk170 said:


> Ric et al.- I'm new to the WUS world and certainly to Parnis. I'm happy to see this thread since I just pulled the trigger from dajiwatch (I didn't see this thread prior to ordering so it's a relief I made a good decision and went with a known and reputable seller) on a 44mm MM lefty. I made the upgrades dajiwatch.com offered for the sapphire and swan neck but I'm worried that the movement is actually not that good and will die within a year. I'm hoping somebody within the community can recommend a better movement if the Asia 6497 w/swan neck isn't any good.
> Although it may seem odd, do any of these Parnis lend themselves to having the crown guard swapped out for a better one (ie from Amazon)? It would seem the treads on the crown guard and lugs would have to be a perfect match for the aftermarket products out there (I think of Amazon on that point for crown guards and screws). May seem like a waste on a sub $100 watch to put expensive parts on it but I want something that's going to last and hold-up to normal wear.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback and look forward to getting mine soon!


I wouldn't worry about the movement being unreliable. The Asian 6497 (be it from sea-gull, hangzhou or dixmont) is a workhorse and should last for many many years. I have many chinese cheapies and all of them keep great time and function perfectly well.

If you want a subjectively "better" movement, a swiss ETA/Unitas 6497 should be a direct drop-in replacement. In fact, many, if not all parts of the swiss or asian 6497 are interchangeable.

I'm not sure I understand why you would want to switch the crown guard out? What's wrong with the one already on the watch? Anyway, if you insist on this, the threading is done on the case only, the crown guard only has through-holes with a counter-bore for the screw heads, so anything with the correct distance between the holes would let you re-use the screws and plop a new one on.

With that said, I've had a MM from china for the last half year or so, and I really cannot fault the watch, especially at the price I paid for it.


----------



## ajk170

snaky59 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the movement being unreliable. The Asian 6497 (be it from sea-gull, hangzhou or dixmont) is a workhorse and should last for many many years. I have many chinese cheapies and all of them keep great time and function perfectly well.
> 
> If you want a subjectively "better" movement, a swiss ETA/Unitas 6497 should be a direct drop-in replacement. In fact, many, if not all parts of the swiss or asian 6497 are interchangeable.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand why you would want to switch the crown guard out? What's wrong with the one already on the watch? Anyway, if you insist on this, the threading is done on the case only, the crown guard only has through-holes with a counter-bore for the screw heads, so anything with the correct distance between the holes would let you re-use the screws and plop a new one on.
> 
> With that said, I've had a MM from china for the last half year or so, and I really cannot fault the watch, especially at the price I paid for it.


@Snaky59- Thanks for the feedback on the movement- I'm really new to the modifications of watches and certainly to the Chinese watch world as well is this really helps to know that there is a direct replacement (albeit far more expensive).

The watch guard was a thought I had after looking at several youtube reviews before I pulled the trigger in which they highlighted cheap guards that clearly wobbled. To be fair, those reviews did not specify if they were Parnis. So to be proactive I did some simple searches an found those from Amazon. I then found this thread in which the OP points out that a new strap is almost a guarantee (of course that is an opinion and the OP's preference but I'm probably going to agree and already looking for alternatives). I really like the look of the Parnis and being a lefty it was great to find this in a left handed model. 
Needless to say I'm excited to get it and add it to the rotation.


----------



## snaky59

ajk170 said:


> @Snaky59- Thanks for the feedback on the movement- I'm really new to the modifications of watches and certainly to the Chinese watch world as well is this really helps to know that there is a direct replacement (albeit far more expensive).
> 
> The watch guard was a thought I had after looking at several youtube reviews before I pulled the trigger in which they highlighted cheap guards that clearly wobbled. To be fair, those reviews did not specify if they were Parnis. So to be proactive I did some simple searches an found those from Amazon. I then found this thread in which the OP points out that a new strap is almost a guarantee (of course that is an opinion and the OP's preference but I'm probably going to agree and already looking for alternatives). I really like the look of the Parnis and being a lefty it was great to find this in a left handed model.
> Needless to say I'm excited to get it and add it to the rotation.


I'm not particularily picky when it comes to strap, all my Parnises are on their original straps except the MM which I switched for a MM style bracelet for the summer, I don't like wearing leather when it's hot out.

They are clearly there for placeholding purposes, but they aren't the worst I've worn. The one I got with my MM was actually very nice, supple and thick.

Like the OP says, parnis is not a brand, anybody can go and print it on their watches, so if the maker uses the same case as the video you saw, but decided to print Parnis on it, you'll get the wobbly crown guard.

FWIW, mine has some play(else it wouldn't work at all), but is not loose, rattly nor wobbly.


----------



## absoluteczech

im thinking about buying my first parnis, but cant decide whether to get one from parniswatch.net or manbus ...?


----------



## Ric Capucho

absoluteczech said:


> im thinking about buying my first parnis, but cant decide whether to get one from parniswatch.net or manbus ...?


Toss a coin, mate.

Ric


----------



## absoluteczech

Ric Capucho said:


> Toss a coin, mate.
> 
> Ric


I kind of figured. Thanks!


----------



## Ric Capucho

absoluteczech said:


> I kind of figured. Thanks!


What model have you got in mind?

Ric


----------



## absoluteczech

Ric Capucho said:


> What model have you got in mind?
> 
> Ric


White dial portuguese and 44mm mm pvd

Was only going to get one but figured why pay shipping twice


----------



## Ric Capucho

absoluteczech said:


> White dial portuguese and 44mm mm pvd
> 
> Was only going to get one but figured why pay shipping twice


Heh heh heh... you're not the first to come to that conclusion. Don't forget to post pickies here when they arrive. Oh, and "MM" branded watches are banned here because of copyright, so make sure you blank out those naughty words before you post.

Ric


----------



## arislan

Guys, recently got a Parnis and the back case had a spelling mistake, i.e. "Madel No..." rather than "Model No...". I went and look at similar models in some of the recommended dealers in the first page, and some of their screenshots shown had the same issue. Is this a common thing?


----------



## zamazama

arislan said:


> Guys, recently got a Parnis and the back case had a spelling mistake, i.e. "Madel No..." rather than "Model No...". I went and look at similar models in some of the recommended dealers in the first page, and some of their screenshots shown had the same issue. Is this a common thing?


Hadn't spotted that!

That being said, all of my Parnises (is that correct? 1 Parnis, 2 Parni?) have the same 'limited edition' number: 017, if I remember!


----------



## absoluteczech

Ric Capucho said:


> Heh heh heh... you're not the first to come to that conclusion. Don't forget to post pickies here when they arrive. Oh, and "MM" branded watches are banned here because of copyright, so make sure you blank out those naughty words before you post.
> 
> Ric


will do and thanks for the tip


----------



## Miguelcarmor

Hi, 

I'm portuguese and unable to found any relation between parnis and Portugal I was wondering why parnis have so many models called "Portuguese dial..."?

Just curious. Anyone know why?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Miguelcarmor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm portuguese and unable to found any relation between parnis and Portugal I was wondering why parnis have so many models called "Portuguese dial..."?
> 
> Just curious. Anyone know why?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The Swiss company IWC has a line of watches named "Portuguese" which are riffs on the marine deck clock style. Parnis has several watches of this style, one of them fairly obviously intended to look like one of the IWC models.


----------



## Miguelcarmor

watchcrank said:


> The Swiss company IWC has a line of watches named "Portuguese" which are riffs on the marine deck clock style. Parnis has several watches of this style, one of them fairly obviously intended to look like one of the IWC models.


Thanks watchcrank

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jls101663

Just made a Parnis watch purchase from seller parnishop.com. I was amazed at the prompt communication and courteous service offered by Liang. I had made a special request regarding a change in strap and deployment buckle and he handled it with no problem. Seller accepts Paypal, and only ships by EMS. Watch arrived within 4 days of shipment and was packed very carefully. I had done a lot of research before purchasing and was very pleased with the sellers willingness to share information. I learned that this seller has been in business for over 10 years, and is not affiliated with any other website (I saw some posts on WUS referencing that this seller sells on multiple sites under different names and also may have sell on Ebay. Liang informed me that they do not sell on Ebay. I had many choices of Parnis watch suppliers, and I made the decision to purchase from parnishop.com because of the great communication and willingness to handle special requests without any upcharge. The watch keeps amazing time and the fit and finish is absolutely amazing for the price point. I chose a few upgrades to my watch (sapphire crystal and swan neck). The watch is currently running at +3 seconds per day. Being my first Parnis watch purchase, I wanted to share my experience with other members who are looking for a reputable seller. Add parnishop.com to the list of trusted sellers.


----------



## quasitime

Bumpity.

I just purchased my first pair of Parnis watches.

Has anyone had good/bad experiences with Parnis Outlet? I saw a review thread here and pulled the trigger.


----------



## Reaper85

I bought my Parnis Submariner from 2011lingling68 on eBay.

I must say this watch is one of the best you can get for $100. Other than the clasp being very small, that means it is hard to get watch on and off the wrist, everything is good.
Clasp is probably of Chinese design. I guess "engineer" skipped the most imortant lesson in school, you have to check what you designed, in this case simply put the goddamn bracelet on your wrist. Or even better, measure first how big it must be when opened.
And it is also a waste of the bracelet, which is actually quite good, with no stubborn screws which are typical for Chinese watches.
But you can buy a bracelet with a glidelock clasp on eBay, which costs $50.

My Alpha Seamaster Pro and probably all of their watches can't compare to this Parnis. Sapphire glass, ceramic bezel and clone ETA 2824-2 movement are its strong points. Also the finish is better.
And the Alpha clasp also needed an exchange, so that is a thing you must add to the final price.

As for the communication with the seller. It is hard.
I wanted to know if all watches lack crown seal and have the same small clasp.
He thought I mean the caseback seal and said I am too tall if the watch is too small for me.
When I sent him the photos how the crown seal looks, and when I'm putting the watch on, he finally understood. And sent me the pictures of other watches, which are also without crown seal.
Btw, I tried this watch and a couple of others without the seal, and even when the crown not screwed in, the watch is waterproof.
He also wanted my suggestion of what we can do about the clasp, but I just said that he informs the factory if he can, and that it is not his fault the clasp is like that.


----------



## maximme

CYoung234 said:


> Just for the record, the Parnis I received yesterday was from an eBay seller,201lingling68. I am very happy with the transaction. He was a good communicator, and went out of his way to respond to my questions. He even shipped the watch during the busy holiday season in China.The tracking info worked, unlike the Rodina that is winging it's way to me via TaoBao,and the watch was packed very carefully. I realize this is just one data point, so take all of that with a grain of salt!


I dealt with 2011lingling68 too.
She is very prompt and honest, goes out of her way to answer my questions
when other ebay dealers would just ignore.
Will buy from her again.


----------



## swissgmt

Looking hard at getting one of their Explorer I homages. I have checked the 'bay, parnisshop.com, and parniswatch.net which appear to be the same site (can anyone substantiate this?). 2011lingling has them as well as etrade2012ee on ebay. I think I will probably deal with one of the stand alone sites though, this model has a double screw in case back design does anyone know why or have one that can comment? Thanks.


----------



## Thrax

2011lingling and Wenping1970 are both quite reputable sellers on eBay. *J a c k s o n t s e* and *m a n b u s h i j i e *are also quite good as actual websites.


----------



## rcs914

I purchased two watches from Parnisshop.com a couple years ago - a blue Portuguese and a sterile Flieger. Couldn't be happier with both - total cost was about $150 shipped at the time, iirc. I am wearing the Flieger right now - it gets the most wrist time. The straps on both were actually not complete junk, but no where near as good as the handmade PAM straps from Getat (or at least what Getat was shipping 3 years ago).


----------



## blondeshot24

Thanks again for this info, it should be stickied.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho

Good information, thanks.


----------



## Lumo

Thrax said:


> *m a n b u s h i j i e *are also quite good as actual websites.


Do you know how long manb normally takes to ship? I ordered a week and a half ago and the watch has still not shipped


----------



## snaky59

Lumo said:


> Do you know how long manb normally takes to ship? I ordered a week and a half ago and the watch has still not shipped


Usually the next day, roughly 10 business days door to door. Email them, they're quite helpful


----------



## Docrwm

Thanks for this thread, very educational. I consider myself a well-informed WIS in many areas but Chinese watches and Parnis are not among them. Always happy when those more knowledgeable take the time and make the effort to share with those less well informed.

Funny thing, I've pointed one or two folks in other forums to this thread. One basically said two things nearly simultaneously - that they were a novice on Chinese watches AND that Parnis didn't work the way the folks in this thread say and really is a monolithic company like traditional watch makers like Seiko or Omega. Amazing.

Anyway, thanks again for sharing all this information.


----------



## Shawnny

I've purchased two from ebay. Both are beautiful, keep great time, have very nice straps and came packaged better then any watch that has been sent to my house. They are both a lot of watch for the price I paid. And, if I were unfortunate enough to damage one, it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Russell Porter

I'm a newbie so forgive me if I have missed something, but...
I purchased a Parnis GMT-MASTER II Automatic homage from Manb and it works ok, but it seems as if the crown tube sticks out a little too much and when I pull the crown out to the first position it sets the GMT hand when wound in the downward direction, that works fine, but when I turn it upwards to advance the date, it starts to thread onto the crown tube and I have to loosen it again and go pretty well day by day. It seems as the first detent is too close to the crown tube. 
I intend to open up the back and have a look around, I have been reading as much as I can find about movements and see if somethings loose.
Does anyone have any insight into the watch and if this is a common problem. Manb does not list which movements are in his watches but some surfing here suggests that it will be a 2813 cheapy Chinese movement.
Thanks in advance and again if I am being dense please treat me gently.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Russell Porter said:


> I'm a newbie so forgive me if I have missed something, but...
> I purchased a Parnis GMT-MASTER II Automatic homage from Manb and it works ok, but it seems as if the crown tube sticks out a little too much and when I pull the crown out to the first position it sets the GMT hand when wound in the downward direction, that works fine, but when I turn it upwards to advance the date, it starts to thread onto the crown tube and I have to loosen it again and go pretty well day by day. It seems as the first detent is too close to the crown tube.
> I intend to open up the back and have a look around, I have been reading as much as I can find about movements and see if somethings loose.
> Does anyone have any insight into the watch and if this is a common problem. Manb does not list which movements are in his watches but some surfing here suggests that it will be a 2813 cheapy Chinese movement.
> Thanks in advance and again if I am being dense please treat me gently.


It's probably either the DG3804B or the Shanghai B movement.
Part of the problem with Parnis is that there is no one factory assembling these things so quality and QC vary a lot.
The movements themselves are relatively robust and reliable. The problem comes in when different assemblers put them in an assortment of different cases.

The most likely scenario here is that the stem was clipped just a little too short. That is why the crown catches and begins to thread down when setting the date.
Unfortunately, if that is the problem, a new stem will be required :-(


----------



## djona

I'm thinking about picking up this sterile gmt master ii from parniswatch.net. I read that a wholesale price is available after registering with the website but that alone isn't working for me. The site lists instructions (order 20+ watches), but I was wondering if there's another way to get there?


----------



## snaky59

I may be wrong but wholesale pricing by signing up is only on dajiwatch and manbush I believe


----------



## raxious

I found this guy on Ebay: *wangxiaohong522*
And he's selling a huge amount of different Parnis watches. Had contact with him and he's giving a 1 year warranty and 30 day return. I'm still not sure whether of not I should buy one through Ebay after reading your post though. Although this guy is actually replying to emails and answering as much questions as he can, so it seems like a better seller then the one you're talking about in the post.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

raxious said:


> I found this guy on Ebay: *wangxiaohong522*
> And he's selling a huge amount of different Parnis watches. Had contact with him and he's giving a 1 year warranty and 30 day return. I'm still not sure whether of not I should buy one through Ebay after reading your post though. Although this guy is actually replying to emails and answering as much questions as he can, so it seems like a better seller then the one you're talking about in the post.


I checked out his negative feedback and he does seem to be a decent fellow. He isn't rude to his customers. Most of the ones in the negative category seem to be quite unreasonable in their expectations :-(

Apart from my lack of affection for anything Parnis; I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.

You can't really judge a seller by his pre sales communications...it's the after sale communication that is the most important. But I suspect this seller is probably a stand up guy


----------



## raxious

Pawl_Buster said:


> I checked out his negative feedback and he does seem to be a decent fellow. He isn't rude to his customers. Most of the ones in the negative category seem to be quite unreasonable in their expectations :-(
> 
> Apart from my lack of affection for anything Parnis; I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.
> 
> You can't really judge a seller by his pre sales communications...it's the after sale communication that is the most important. But I suspect this seller is probably a stand up guy


Thanks for the quick response. Is it actually a common thing for Parnis watches to look the same but have a different name? I found 2 models that looked the same, just the text on it was different.


----------



## Beefalope

I have four Parnii (I suppose that would be the proper plural for Parnis) and haven't had a problem with any of them. In fact, I'm quite surprised by the quality of the watches considering that I didn't pay more than $100 for any of them. I think they represent great value.

My latest is this quartz.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

raxious said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Is it actually a common thing for Parnis watches to look the same but have a different name? I found 2 models that looked the same, just the text on it was different.


If the watch doesn't have 'PARNIS' printed on it or has a sterile dial, it really isn't a Parnis. Mind you that doesn't really matter since Parnis is not a real company anyhow; it's just a name that many assemblers use when ordering watches from the various factories where they are made.


----------



## mike70sk

I recently but a couple of parnis watches of ebay with two very different experiences, would have been nice if i had read this before. OP mentioned wangxiaohong522 i ordered a 44mm pam style gmt from him, instead of using Hongkong post or Singapore post he used used Swiss post, it took 2 full months,, maybe he saves 2 dollars and makes his customers wait so long. I never ordered EMS, at the time i never knew it was necessary as i never had to wait so long for any package for so long, the tracking stopped working and even after delivery there was no tracking. The watch came, but it wasent keeping time, then the crown wouldn't work after a while so i was unable to wind it or set the time.

The only option i had was send it back with tracking number and that would have cost 60 dollars for a 100 dollar watch, we went through paypal, and luckily they decided it wasent cost effective for me to send it back, paypal ate the cost, so i got refunded and he never lost his payment. He was very nice and pleasant to deal with and very responsive with email, so i spared him negative feedback and went with the neutral feedback.

My other experience was with seller bluesky537 he sent the package Singapore post, only took 3 weeks or less and tracking worked. I got 44mm Garton Pilot Watch hand wind from him that i am really happy with, infant i think i might buy the big Parnis pilot from him.

I'm looking for a 44mm or 45 parnis pam sandwich dial with orange numbers, seems hard to find on ebay. Only green unless its 47mm. So i was looking at GETAT . Then i found a thread about him, boy i'm glad i found that thread, waiting sucks, but no communication as to what is going on would drive me crazy. So then i found this thread, and will probably be buying from the websites and will sure be doing EMS, anyways been lurking on wus for about 6 months, when i saw this thread i thought i would share my 2 ebay parnis stories.

Somebody mentioned wenping1970 from ebay has a website, i checked it out and there was a watch i like there, is he in the trusted, bad, or unknown camp ?


----------



## PhantomACE

mike70sk said:


> they decided it wasent cost effective for me to send it back, paypal ate the cost, so i got refunded and he never lost his payment.


Hardly. I can't imagine that paypal would ever bear the costs.


----------



## raxious

mike70sk said:


> I recently but a couple of parnis watches of ebay with two very different experiences, would have been nice if i had read this before. OP mentioned wangxiaohong522 i ordered a 44mm pam style gmt from him, instead of using Hongkong post or Singapore post he used used Swiss post, it took 2 full months,, maybe he saves 2 dollars and makes his customers wait so long. I never ordered EMS, at the time i never knew it was necessary as i never had to wait so long for any package for so long, the tracking stopped working and even after delivery there was no tracking. The watch came, but it wasent keeping time, then the crown wouldn't work after a while so i was unable to wind it or set the time.
> 
> The only option i had was send it back with tracking number and that would have cost 60 dollars for a 100 dollar watch, we went through paypal, and luckily they decided it wasent cost effective for me to send it back, paypal ate the cost, so i got refunded and he never lost his payment. He was very nice and pleasant to deal with and very responsive with email, so i spared him negative feedback and went with the neutral feedback.
> 
> My other experience was with seller bluesky537 he sent the package Singapore post, only took 3 weeks or less and tracking worked. I got 44mm Garton Pilot Watch hand wind from him that i am really happy with, infant i think i might buy the big Parnis pilot from him.
> 
> I'm looking for a 44mm or 45 parnis pam sandwich dial with orange numbers, seems hard to find on ebay. Only green unless its 47mm. So i was looking at GETAT . Then i found a thread about him, boy i'm glad i found that thread, waiting sucks, but no communication as to what is going on would drive me crazy. So then i found this thread, and will probably be buying from the websites and will sure be doing EMS, anyways been lurking on wus for about 6 months, when i saw this thread i thought i would share my 2 ebay parnis stories.
> 
> Somebody mentioned wenping1970 from ebay has a website, i checked it out and there was a watch i like there, is he in the trusted, bad, or unknown camp ?


Heh, I just bought a watch from wangxiaohong522 xD
O well, If I look at his feedback he's got over 2,600 positive, 10 neutral and only 15 negative. I'm gonna take my chance 

I'm probably gonna do the DHL shipping, so hopefully I'll have it around Christmas.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

mike70sk said:


> I recently but a couple of parnis watches of ebay with two very different experiences, would have been nice if i had read this before. OP mentioned wangxiaohong522 i ordered a 44mm pam style gmt from him, instead of using Hongkong post or Singapore post he used used Swiss post, it took 2 full months,, maybe he saves 2 dollars and makes his customers wait so long. I never ordered EMS, at the time i never knew it was necessary as i never had to wait so long for any package for so long, the tracking stopped working and even after delivery there was no tracking. The watch came, but it wasent keeping time, then the crown wouldn't work after a while so i was unable to wind it or set the time.
> 
> The only option i had was send it back with tracking number and that would have cost 60 dollars for a 100 dollar watch, we went through paypal, and luckily they decided it wasent cost effective for me to send it back, paypal ate the cost, so i got refunded and he never lost his payment. He was very nice and pleasant to deal with and very responsive with email, so i spared him negative feedback and went with the neutral feedback.
> 
> My other experience was with seller bluesky537 he sent the package Singapore post, only took 3 weeks or less and tracking worked. I got 44mm Garton Pilot Watch hand wind from him that i am really happy with, infant i think i might buy the big Parnis pilot from him.
> 
> I'm looking for a 44mm or 45 parnis pam sandwich dial with orange numbers, seems hard to find on ebay. Only green unless its 47mm. So i was looking at GETAT . Then i found a thread about him, boy i'm glad i found that thread, waiting sucks, but no communication as to what is going on would drive me crazy. So then i found this thread, and will probably be buying from the websites and will sure be doing EMS, anyways been lurking on wus for about 6 months, when i saw this thread i thought i would share my 2 ebay parnis stories.
> 
> Somebody mentioned wenping1970 from ebay has a website, i checked it out and there was a watch i like there, is he in the trusted, bad, or unknown camp ?


Sorry to hear about your experience :-(

Where is wangxiaohong522 located? If he is in Switzerland then he could use Swiss post otherwise he has to use the postal system in his own country. That would mean if he is Hong Kong andthat Hong Kong post would ship the watch to Switzerland where it is handed off to Swiss post. Any prolonged delays were probably with Swiss Post and/or Swiss customs.

Other than the threads about Getat, I'm not really familiar with the other sellers you've mentioned. A quick search of this forum should turn up any experiences others might have had with them if at all 
Have checked out 'trusthonestman' yet to see what he has or asked if he can get what you are looking for? He is a trusted seller and often finds watches that other sellers don't have or are out of stock.

Different sellers provide different levels of quality in Parnis products since they get them from different sources. If you do want to be sure you're getting the best, trusthonestman delivers.


----------



## mike70sk

Hopefully my experience with wangxiaohong522 wasent typical at least the problems with the broken watch. I too was very pleasantly surprised that paypal ate the cost, but i think of all the fees i have paid them from currency exchange, and all the fees they get from the sellers when i buy something, its good to see them man up.

I should note with Paypal i was communicating with them over the phone, originally the told me they would pay half of the post to send the watch back, So when the claim said i would have to pay the full amount of the post i called them again hoping they would honor the half of the post they promised. I phoned them hoping to get that, and then they checked with the supervisor and told me i don't have to send the package back and i get my money back. It was American thanksgiving there, so maybe they were being overly kind for some reason lol . I have called paypal on the phone a handfull of times and the customer service has been great.

He is Located in Hong Kong, If he had used registered Hong Kong post or Singapore Post i would had the watch in 3 weeks.When i ordered from him he said it was sent with SFC (sent from china) and had a tracking number from there that worked, but then when i inquired a few weeks later, he said it was now on Swiss Post and gave me a tracking number from them that worked for a short little while until the last month where there were no updates at all for tracking.

He has a good rating as far as ebay goes, maybe my experience with him was not typical, but there were other complaints about the time it takes for the watch to arrive,


----------



## Pawl_Buster

mike70sk said:


> Hopefully my experience with wangxiaohong522 wasent typical at least the problems with the broken watch. I too was very pleasantly surprised that paypal ate the cost, but i think of all the fees i have paid them from currency exchange, and all the fees they get from the sellers when i buy something, its good to see them man up.
> 
> I should note with Paypal i was communicating with them over the phone, originally the told me they would pay half of the post to send the watch back, So when the claim said i would have to pay the full amount of the post i called them again hoping they would honor the half of the post they promised. I phoned them hoping to get that, and then they checked with the supervisor and told me i don't have to send the package back and i get my money back. It was American thanksgiving there, so maybe they were being overly kind for some reason lol .
> 
> He is Located in Hong Kong, If he had used registered Hong Kong post or Singapore Post i would had the watch in 3 weeks.When i ordered from him he said it was sent with SFC (sent from china) and had a tracking number from there that worked, but then when i inquired a few weeks later, he said it was now on Swiss Post and gave me a tracking number from them that worked for a short little while until the last month where there were no updates at all for tracking.
> 
> He has a good rating as far as ebay goes, maybe my experience with him was not typical, but there were other complaints about the time it takes for the watch to arrive,


That is good communication  I wouldn't write the guy off just yet since it was obviously Swiss Post who dropped the ball not China Post.

As for the quality of the watches, it really does matter where the seller gets their stock from. The quality of these watches, even ones that look to be the same model, can vary from DOA to perfect runners that never have problems.
You stand the best chances of getting a good one by ordering from the known good sellers as listed in this thread. Saving a dollar or two often translates to situations like yours :-(


----------



## Okapi001

Nothing personal, Mike, but I'm always somewhat suspicious about everyone who has just registered on a forum and his first post is to criticize one seller and praise another.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Okapi001 said:


> Nothing personal, Mike, but I'm always somewhat suspicious about everyone who has just registered on a forum and his first post is to criticize one seller and praise another.


If this was about a Sea-Gull or a Seiko, I might share your suspicion.
But this is about a non brand that we all know has a very dysfunctional quality record.

Besides, his post is exactly what Ric intended with this thread in the first place; to bring awareness about the pitfalls of buying these watches.


----------



## Okapi001

It's not the brand that is criticized or praised, but the seller. That's a big difference. One is fanboyism and the other might be (hidden) marketing.

And of course it's good to know which seller is better, but the source of information must be trustworthy. How can we be sure that Mike is not in fact bluesky?


----------



## mike70sk

well you can check my ip and see that i am from Canada. you can see the neutral feedback that i left complaing about the slow shipping and yet saying the seller was nice and had good communication, there are not a lot of neutral feedback, so you could quickly see that i left that feedback long before i joined wus, your skepticism is wise though, theirs more disinformation on the net then information!


----------



## KMCMax

raxious said:


> I found this guy on Ebay: *wangxiaohong522*
> And he's selling a huge amount of different Parnis watches. Had contact with him and he's giving a 1 year warranty and 30 day return. I'm still not sure whether of not I should buy one through Ebay after reading your post though. Although this guy is actually replying to emails and answering as much questions as he can, so it seems like a better seller then the one you're talking about in the post.


I have mixed feelings about this seller. I bought a "43mm White Dial Power Reserve" from him. Gorgeous watch but when it arrived it wasn't working. The pendulum (correct term?) that powers the auto movement was super loose and just flopping around in the case. I sent it back and he repaired it, but left it to me to eat the shipping costs back to him. If I were a seller and shipped a faulty watch, I would have refunded the return shipping. If he had, I would've bought at least one more watch from him. Left a bad taste in my mouth. Great watch now and he was always polite so, as I said, I have mixed feelings about him.


----------



## raxious

KMCMax said:


> I have mixed feelings about this seller. I bought a "43mm White Dial Power Reserve" from him. Gorgeous watch but when it arrived it wasn't working. The pendulum (correct term?) that powers the auto movement was super loose and just flopping around in the case. I sent it back and he repaired it, but left it to me to eat the shipping costs back to him. If I were a seller and shipped a faulty watch, I would have refunded the return shipping. If he had, I would've bought at least one more watch from him. Left a bad taste in my mouth. Great watch now and he was always polite so, as I said, I have mixed feelings about him.


O well, I'm going to find out soon enough. I bought the "42mm Parnis embossment White Dial GMT" from him just now. So far all the contact I've had with him has been polite so I'm hoping it'll be fine.


----------



## mike70sk

Did you pay for ems shipping ? if not i would be curios on how long it takes to get to you ? are you in the usa ? the shipping is much slower to canada.


----------



## raxious

mike70sk said:


> Did you pay for ems shipping ? if not i would be curios on how long it takes to get to you ? are you in the usa ? the shipping is much slower to canada.


The Netherlands doesnt support EMS, only DHL. According to him with DHL it should take 2 - 9 days.


----------



## ciccio_started_it

Just wanted to report I ordered a certain something from Daji. Ordered it this past Saturday, received it today. I paid for regular ship, he sent it by dhl. The product was exactly what I had ordered and has exceeded my expectation of what it was going to be, quality and finish wise. Good communication throughout and an excellent transaction. I'd recommend Daji unreservedly.

I'd post a pic, but you know, rules and such.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofalmighty

I also had an excellent experience with 201lingling68, I recently purchased a parnis (don't know what it's called, it was kind of a mutt mix of a bunch of different styles) and had a question after I had bought the watch and he replied very quickly and even switched out the watch for me, I mean I couldn't ask for better customer service for. 100 dollar watch. Now I wait to see how the actual watch turns out lol.


----------



## KMCMax

KMCMax said:


> I have mixed feelings about this seller. I bought a "43mm White Dial Power Reserve" from him. Gorgeous watch but when it arrived it wasn't working. The pendulum (correct term?) that powers the auto movement was super loose and just flopping around in the case. I sent it back and he repaired it, but left it to me to eat the shipping costs back to him. If I were a seller and shipped a faulty watch, I would have refunded the return shipping. If he had, I would've bought at least one more watch from him. Left a bad taste in my mouth. Great watch now and he was always polite so, as I said, I have mixed feelings about him.


Huh, interesting. Just received a Christmas email sale flyer from Wangxiaohong522. Weird because it came through my main email acct and not the one I use for ebay. ????

On this thread, it says that wanxiaohong owns parniswatch.com: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-watch-791427-2.html#post5770914

Well this email I just received from wangxiaohong522 was a flyer for Daji watch! I bought a great MM submersible hom from Daji a few months ago that I am very happy with. So, I have unwittingly purchased at least one other watch from this seller. Hell, maybe all my Parnis watches trace back to same seller. It's all good, I am pleased with all of them. Reminds me of the four watches I purchased through ebay from four different sellers in India. They all shipped from the exact same address.


----------



## raxious

KMCMax said:


> Huh, interesting. Just received a Christmas email sale flyer from Wangxiaohong522. Weird because it came through my main email acct and not the one I use for ebay. ????
> 
> On this thread, it says that wanxiaohong owns parniswatch.com: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-watch-791427-2.html#post5770914
> 
> Well this email I just received from wangxiaohong522 was a flyer for Daji watch! I bought a great MM submersible hom from Daji a few months ago that I am very happy with. So, I have unwittingly purchased at least one other watch from this seller. Hell, maybe all my Parnis watches trace back to same seller. It's all good, I am pleased with all of them. Reminds me of the four watches I purchased through ebay from four different sellers in India. They all shipped from the exact same address.


Yea, the message he send me that included my tracking number also had a link to Daji Watch.

Quick update:
Wangxiaohong522 is really great when it comes to communication. So far every response has been within 24 hours, so that's great. Sometimes it's a bit unclear though. For example, the first link he gave me was for BPost. Unfortunately BPost said that the tracking number didn't exist, so after contacting him he gave me a link to SFCService, which worked. However after it was shipped from their it wasn't updated anymore so I decided to contact him once more and he explained that the link from BPost should be working roughly 7 - 10 days after I received the tracking number. And behold, the tracking number is now working on BPost and hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. It's only 2 hours away


----------



## swissgmt

I posted earlier in this thread and finally ordered my 39mm Explorer I style watch on 2 Dec 13 from 2011lingling68 on the 'bay.
Shipped 8 Dec 13, and arrived very well packaged on 23 Dec 13. Couldn't be happier! Great looking, solid watch that is running +5 sec/day for the past couple of days. I'm wearing it as I type this and am very pleased.


----------



## aquaholic3

Alright so i have read all 9 pages and i am at a loss at who the front runner to purchase these from is. Is there a specific website that has the most positive outcomes? I understand that when dealing with low end watches you will never reach 100% but there has to be a leader of the pack, right? So far ive been seeing a lot of parniswatch.net and ............ But they have a 25 dollar price difference for the same looking watch. Which is the better bet?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

aquaholic3 said:


> Alright so i have read all 9 pages and i am at a loss at who the front runner to purchase these from is. Is there a specific website that has the most positive outcomes? I understand that when dealing with low end watches you will never reach 100% but there has to be a leader of the pack, right? So far ive been seeing a lot of parniswatch.net and ............ But they have a 25 dollar price difference for the same looking watch. Which is the better bet?


There is no front runner. The sellers listed have been shown to be the ones with the best customer service(except Getat). These are cheap watches originally targeted at the fake/replica market and are produced in several different and likely unrelated factories. There is no official Parnis brand and certainly no official Parnis manufacturing facility. These watches are all assembled from off the shelf parts and printed up with whatever the end seller wants on them. In the last few years it has become more lucrative for the sellers to have 'Parnis' or some other imaginary brand printed on the watches as they can sell them for 2x to 10x more than if they were outright fakes.

None of these sellers can guarantee you a perfect watch but at least you will have some recourse when the watch arrives broken or dies soon after.

Read the last sentences in the original post and go from there.


----------



## mike70sk

there been a little talk about Parnis Watch|Marina Militare - Parnishop there any consensus on the board if they are a trusted seller, or in the not sure camp ? The reason i ask there prices seem to be 20 to 30 dollars per watch cheaper then ebay and some sites. Its tempting, but if they can afford to sell cheaper, make you wonder if your more likely to get a bad watch, i guess if there is no proven track record yet (unless there is) , it would be best to pay more and have better odds ?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

mike70sk said:


> there been a little talk about Parnis Watch|Marina Militare - Parnishop there any consensus on the board if they are a trusted seller, or in the not sure camp ? The reason i ask there prices seem to be 20 to 30 dollars per watch cheaper then ebay and some sites. Its tempting, but if they can afford to sell cheaper, make you wonder if your more likely to get a bad watch, i guess if there is no proven track record yet (unless there is) , it would be best to pay more and have better odds ?


Pay more and get better odds. Also use one of the known good sellers.

Parnis is not a brand, does not have a company behind it and does not manufacture watches. They are simply watches assembled in different locations with widely varying levels of QC; none to poor.
Your chances of getting a bad one are pretty good so you need to buy from a reputable seller so you don't get holding a parts watch with no recourse.


----------



## pckoh

CYoung234 said:


> Just for the record, the Parnis I received yesterday was from an eBay seller,201lingling68. I am very happy with the transaction. He was a good communicator, and went out of his way to respond to my questions. He even shipped the watch during the busy holiday season in China.The tracking info worked, unlike the Rodina that is winging it's way to me via TaoBao,and the watch was packed very carefully. I realize this is just one data point, so take all of that with a grain of salt!


I've bought 3 watches from this seller.

1st unit had a problem, communication was a bit of a pain, but in the end when the message got through, turns out to be an honourable trader, went back again, and again...


----------



## aquaholic3

Pawl_Buster said:


> Pay more and get better odds. Also use one of the known good sellers.
> 
> Parnis is not a brand, does not have a company behind it and does not manufacture watches. They are simply watches assembled in different locations with widely varying levels of QC; none to poor.
> Your chances of getting a bad one are pretty good so you need to buy from a reputable seller so you don't get holding a parts watch with no recourse.


Ive been looking at a lot of these parnis threads and Ive noticed one thing that is extremely common with these parnis watches, you bashing them. I have noticed that a lot of people are extremely satisfied with theirs. So whats the deal? If you dislike them so much why dont you just move on to watches you do like?


----------



## Shawnny

Pawl_Buster said:


> Pay more and get better odds. Also use one of the known good sellers.
> 
> Parnis is not a brand, does not have a company behind it and does not manufacture watches. They are simply watches assembled in different locations with widely varying levels of QC; none to poor.
> Your chances of getting a bad one are pretty good so you need to buy from a reputable seller so you don't get holding a parts watch with no recourse.





aquaholic3 said:


> Ive been looking at a lot of these parnis threads and Ive noticed one thing that is extremely common with these parnis watches, you bashing them. I have noticed that a lot of people are extremely satisfied with theirs. So whats the deal? If you dislike them so much why dont you just move on to watches you do like?


I don't know about the other posts, but it sounds like good advise to me. I don't see any bashing here.


----------



## ZeroGravity

mike70sk said:


> there been a little talk about Parnis Watch|Marina Militare - Parnishop there any consensus on the board if they are a trusted seller, or in the not sure camp ? The reason i ask there prices seem to be 20 to 30 dollars per watch cheaper then ebay and some sites. Its tempting, but if they can afford to sell cheaper, make you wonder if your more likely to get a bad watch, i guess if there is no proven track record yet (unless there is) , it would be best to pay more and have better odds ?


I just got one from there, with no hassles. Shipping was expectedly slow, but it showed up, it runs but I want it for a project so I really just wanted the case to put another movement in, and the 6497 clone to take apart for fun.


----------



## mike70sk

ZeroGravity said:


> I just got one from there, with no hassles. Shipping was expectedly slow, but it showed up, it runs but I want it for a project so I really just wanted the case to put another movement in, and the 6497 clone to take apart for fun.


How long did it take ? was it EMS, any comments about sellers communication ?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

aquaholic3 said:


> Ive been looking at a lot of these parnis threads and Ive noticed one thing that is extremely common with these parnis watches, you bashing them. I have noticed that a lot of people are extremely satisfied with theirs. So whats the deal? If you dislike them so much why dont you just move on to watches you do like?


The watches are what they are. They are inexpensive watches with a checkered history of QC issues.

My only intent is to try and impress potential buyers with the knowledge they need to not get shafted. That means buying from the right people.

If that bothers you, then I suggest you don't read my posts.


----------



## aquaholic3

Pawl_Buster said:


> The watches are what they are. They are inexpensive watches with a checkered history of QC issues.
> 
> My only intent is to try and impress potential buyers with the knowledge they need to not get shafted. That means buying from the right people.
> 
> If that bothers you, then I suggest you don't read my posts.


It doesnt bother me. i just find it hard to take advice from someone who posts negative things about them and doesnt share any personal experiences as to why they think that way. Also saying they are targeted at the fake/replica market, and then having fakes are for dummies in their signature makes me think that your opinion on them is based entirely off that. If i am wrong than i apologize, i am just going off what i see in these parnis threads. I appreciate that you are informing people that they are not a real company, but i think ones personal experience with sellers helps much more than just saying the more you pay the better you get.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

aquaholic3 said:


> It doesnt bother me. i just find it hard to take advice from someone who posts negative things about them and doesnt share any personal experiences as to why they think that way. Also saying they are targeted at the fake/replica market, and then having fakes are for dummies in their signature makes me think that your opinion on them is based entirely off that. If i am wrong than i apologize, i am just going off what i see in these parnis threads. I appreciate that you are informing people that they are not a real company, but i think ones personal experience with sellers helps much more than just saying the more you pay the better you get.


You haven't done enough reading yet...I have posted some very real experiences with these watches. I have had to tear down and repair some of these brand new watches.

It's all here on this forum if you care to go back and look for it.

There is definitely enough of other peoples experience posted here to back up my advice to 'buy the seller'.

Also, I never said that Parnis watches are aimed at the fake/replica market. What I did say is that these same watches; before the sellers figured out they could make more money by calling them something other than Rolex, Omega, Panerai, etc. were the fodder for the counterfeit market. Before they started putting Parnis and other made up names on them; they were $10 watches. Now they can get $100 for the same watch with an imaginary name from an imaginary company.

I give the assemblers and sellers credit for cleaning up their acts and legitimizing their offerings.


----------



## Ric Capucho

aquaholic3 said:


> Alright so i have read all 9 pages and i am at a loss at who the front runner to purchase these from is. Is there a specific website that has the most positive outcomes? I understand that when dealing with low end watches you will never reach 100% but there has to be a leader of the pack, right? So far ive been seeing a lot of parniswatch.net and ............ But they have a 25 dollar price difference for the same looking watch. Which is the better bet?





aquaholic3 said:


> Ive been looking at a lot of these parnis threads and Ive noticed one thing that is extremely common with these parnis watches, you bashing them. I have noticed that a lot of people are extremely satisfied with theirs. So whats the deal? If you dislike them so much why dont you just move on to watches you do like?





aquaholic3 said:


> It doesnt bother me. i just find it hard to take advice from someone who posts negative things about them and doesnt share any personal experiences as to why they think that way. Also saying they are targeted at the fake/replica market, and then having fakes are for dummies in their signature makes me think that your opinion on them is based entirely off that. If i am wrong than i apologize, i am just going off what i see in these parnis threads. I appreciate that you are informing people that they are not a real company, but i think ones personal experience with sellers helps much more than just saying the more you pay the better you get.


I for one put about four hours into composing the opening post of this thread as heartfelt consumer advice. Follow that advice and you'll *probably* be ok. If you don't then the odds will fall rapidly. Buy 2-3 watches from a seller *not* listed on the opening thread and I can pretty much guarantee you'll get a dud amongst them. That four hours was enough for me to think that adding any further comments to this thread is wasted effort. If people *still* think Parnis is a brand, so $20-30 can be saved by shopping around for the "same watch", and that Parnis dealers are "the same" after reading my first post, then no manner of further advice is going to avert the train wreck.

This came after personal experiences both positive and negative, and also after reading post after post from dissatisfied (and happy) customers. If you think that Pawl_Buster or anyone else is overly negative then I propose you try a little more homework. If you're unwilling to do that, then feel free to learn the hard way. Meanwhile, leave Peter alone or anyone else who's trying to save *your* disappointment and the waste of *your* money and who knows far better than you.

For others who (paraphrasing) are still undecided which dealer to go with, then again keep in mind that opening post. And if it's too long and boring to read, then why not channel the same four hours into trawling past threads here looking for pluses and minuses against the dealers. You'll likely build up the same picture.

Over and out.

Ric


----------



## aquaholic3

Ric Capucho said:


> I for one put about four hours into composing the opening post of this thread as heartfelt consumer advice. Follow that advice and you'll *probably* be ok. If you don't then the odds will fall rapidly. Buy 2-3 watches from a seller *not* listed on the opening thread and I can pretty much guarantee you'll get a dud amongst them. That four hours was enough for me to think that adding any further comments to this thread is wasted effort. If people *still* think Parnis is a brand, so $20-30 can be saved by shopping around for the "same watch", and that Parnis dealers are "the same" after reading my first post, then no manner of further advice is going to avert the train wreck.
> 
> This came after personal experiences both positive and negative, and also after reading post after post from dissatisfied (and happy) customers. If you think that Pawl_Buster or anyone else is overly negative then I propose you try a little more homework. If you're unwilling to do that, then feel free to learn the hard way. Meanwhile, leave Peter alone or anyone else who's trying to save *your* disappointment and the waste of *your* money and who knows far better than you.
> 
> For others who (paraphrasing) are still undecided which dealer to go with, then again keep in mind that opening post. And if it's too long and boring to read, then why not channel the same four hours into trawling past threads here looking for pluses and minuses against the dealers. You'll likely build up the same picture.
> 
> Over and out.
> 
> Ric


Im not sure why you are taking such a defensive stance. I was in no way trying to discredit your original post. I just figured that after almost a year of people buying from your recommended sellers list that a front runner may have emerged. I don't care about saving 20 dollars, i just want to give myself the best shot of getting a good one.


----------



## Ric Capucho

aquaholic3 said:


> Im not sure why you are taking such a defensive stance. I was in no way trying to discredit your original post. I just figured that after almost a year of people buying from your recommended sellers list that a front runner may have emerged. I don't care about saving 20 dollars, i just want to give myself the best shot of getting a good one.


Defensive? Capuchos don't do defensive.

Good luck with your watchbuying endeavours.

Ric


----------



## ZeroGravity

It took about 4 weeks using Flyt Express. It was posted within a few days, but the tracking number was unusable outside of the Flyt Express system. It wasn't a standard international tracking number, so once it was "sent for overseas dispatch" there was nothing for about three weeks until it showed up at my door. There wan't much communication, but I didn't have any questions, got the standard payment received and shipping info emails.

Hope this helps.


----------



## StripeyNATO

I bought a 6498 sterile cali pilot from xiaosong12580 aka manbushiji. It arrived in the UK 13 days after I placed the eBay order and I didn't have to pay any additional import charges. It's a very nice watch and I'm happy with it. I'd recommend this seller.


----------



## KR0N05

I'm interested in buying Parnis e662 Breitling Navitimer homage, so what dealer is best for that particular model? And how good is Parnis e662 compared to Rotary Chronospeed, which should I pick?


----------



## KR0N05

Anyone?? I need Help!


----------



## temporal-monitor

Thanks, this thread has lots of useful info. However, for those in the US, isn't it risky to buy from even the "approved" Parnis vendors since the USPS rules prohibit us from sending wristwatches to China? That would seem to preclude sending a faulty watch back for service under their warranty. I guess Fedex/UPS would be an alternative, but not cost-effective for a watch that's around 100 USD. Or am I missing some info here? Thought I'd ask before ordering a Parnis.

(I've later learned that USPS has different rules for Hong Kong. Watches can be sent to Hong Kong using any service except Priority Mail Express International. Unfortunately only the very expensive Global Express Guaranteed and Priority Mail Express International offer tracking.)

-Mike


----------



## apostolosg

Parnis 44mm Sandwich Dial Hand Winding 6497 Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

any help for this?


----------



## Bodofish

temporal-monitor said:


> Thanks, this thread has lots of useful info. However, for those in the US, isn't it risky to buy from even the "approved" Parnis vendors since the USPS rules prohibit us from sending wristwatches to China? That would seem to preclude sending a faulty watch back for service under their warranty. I guess Fedex/UPS would be an alternative, but not cost-effective for a watch that's around 100 USD. Or am I missing some info here? Thought I'd ask before ordering a Parnis.
> 
> -Mike


I recently received a defective sub $100 watch and they just offered to send me a new one for the cost of shipping. $3.00 It's kind of silly to ship sub $100 watches back and forth.


----------



## Shawnny

Bodofish said:


> I recently received a defective sub $100 watch and they just offered to send me a new one for the cost of shipping. $3.00 It's kind of silly to ship sub $100 watches back and forth.


Same thing happened to me with a Timex. They just sent me a knew one for free.


----------



## KMCMax

temporal-monitor said:


> Thanks, this thread has lots of useful info. However, for those in the US, isn't it risky to buy from even the "approved" Parnis vendors since the USPS rules prohibit us from sending wristwatches to China? That would seem to preclude sending a faulty watch back for service under their warranty. I guess Fedex/UPS would be an alternative, but not cost-effective for a watch that's around 100 USD. Or am I missing some info here? Thought I'd ask before ordering a Parnis.
> 
> -Mike


I sent one back for repair (would've been happier if the seller just sent another one but they insisted on repairing it). I told the USPS worker the whole story and they didn't care that it was a watch. I believe I even wrote "watch" on the form for customs. No problems.


----------



## konstan

temporal-monitor said:


> ... the USPS rules prohibit us from sending wristwatches to China...-Mike


I clicked on the link and I read the rules. Indeed, the watches are listed as prohibited.... and I only have one question: WTF?


----------



## Neymar

why is the 2nd recommended dealer (from the OP by Ric) dotted out in the forum? if you're not allowed to state why on this thread, can someone pm me please?
i just want to know because im curious, but also because ive just purchased a flieger pilot from him within the past few minutes. also does anyone know how long airmail from china to the uk normally take?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Neymar said:


> why is the 2nd recommended dealer (from the OP by Ric) dotted out in the forum? if you're not allowed to state why on this thread, can someone pm me please?
> i just want to know because im curious, but also because ive just purchased a flieger pilot from him within the past few minutes. also does anyone know how long airmail from china to the uk normally take?


It's blanked out because he sells fake watches; ie watches with copyright infringement as noted in the sticky at the top of the page. Terms like Marina Militaire and Submariner are the property of Panerai and Rolex exclusively and cannot legally be used by others. Thus, any sellers offering watches with these infractions are banned from WUS...at least their URLs.


----------



## Neymar

ah makes sense. i was confused because i understood why terms such as mm etc were banned. but i could see that other online shop url's selling similar products to the one we're referring to were not being blanked out. but i can see why now. thanks.


----------



## barryblack17

parnis dot cc --anybody have experience with them?


----------



## watchmagapp

barryblack17 said:


> parnis dot cc --anybody have experience with them?


i was wondering the same thing. They come up high on a google search and have some good prices at the moment. I did a quick whois search and it comes up with the same name as parnishop dot com, Zhang Liang (who is associated with ca. 1900 other domains). Btw, parnisshop dot net has a different owner


----------



## Dark_K

watchmagapp said:


> i was wondering the same thing. They come up high on a google search and have some good prices at the moment. I did a quick whois search and it comes up with the same name as parnishop dot com, Zhang Liang (who is associated with ca. 1900 other domains). Btw, parnisshop dot net has a different owner


Is parnis-shop (zhang liang) any good? Saw some of his parnis models described with front & back sapphire crystals. True?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RubenJ

I have a question about parniswatch.net.

I ordered a watch from them a while ago (partly because they were on the "kosher list" in here), and it's taking quite some time for it to arrive (I'm in Belgium). I know it usually takes a couple of weeks, but it's been 6 weeks now. According to the tracking information, it was stuck in customs for nearly 3 weeks before being "sent to airline" finally a couple of days ago. I only have a couple days left before I can file a paypal dispute.

Can I trust them to refund me or send me a new one, if the watch never arrives? I don't want to file a paypal dispute if they are reliable, so I'm hoping people can reassure me about that. It's the first time I've bought from them so don't have any experience to go by.


----------



## konstan

Get them to give you the tracking number.
With the tracking number, you can track the China leg of the trip and then your domestic leg of the trip.
My recent order, according to the china post tracking, spent about 4 weeks in outbound customs:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/registered-airmail-tracking-fun-1025285.html


----------



## RubenJ

As I said, I have the tracking number and it is currently "sent to airline" supposedly.

It's just that I need to be able to trust them now if anything goes wrong with it, because I only have another 2 days in which I can file a paypal dispute. After that day, I have no power to claim my money back so I just wanted to know if people en here could tell me of these guys are trustworthy. I suspect they are since they are on the "kosher" list, but it would still be nice to hear from experience.


----------



## Ric Capucho

RubenJ said:


> As I said, I have the tracking number and it is currently "sent to airline" supposedly.
> 
> It's just that I need to be able to trust them now if anything goes wrong with it, because I only have another 2 days in which I can file a paypal dispute. After that day, I have no power to claim my money back so I just wanted to know if people en here could tell me of these guys are trustworthy. I suspect they are since they are on the "kosher" list, but it would still be nice to hear from experience.


What would be the premise of your Paypal dispute?

Ric


----------



## nisse

If in doubt I would choose the PayPal dispute route.


----------



## synaptyx

If there is no clear indication that it is in Belgium customs after 6 weeks, I'd dispute it. It's reasonable to dispute after that length of time. 
My Parnis took 30 days to arrive. It arrived in the UK in 3 days, but the seller hadn't filled in the appropriate customs paperwork, so it sat there for 27 days, whilst HMRC did whatever they do. At least from the tracking it was clear that it was in the UK. 
Good luck! Let us know the result of your dispute. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## konstan

Posting this so you guys have a frame of reference


Export Customs ScanShanghaiUSA20140409 1826

Sent to airlineShanghaiUSA20140502 2131

Now we have something on my domestic post web site


May 10, 2014 , 10:58 am
Processed through USPS Sort FacilityKEARNY, NJ 07032 


Sure feels like its been over a month, but its only been a month. 
Don't lose ye hope!


----------



## konstan

Ric Capucho said:


> What would be the premise of your Paypal dispute?
> Ric


Oh, as to that:

if you paid for something with paypal and it hasn't showed up in 43 days, file the dispute on the 44th day. Otherwise you are screwed. To those who want to say that that is a bad practice or that might offend the seller: no it isn't and no, it won't. It might make them reconsider how they do their paperwork and how they ship goods. I am not made of money and when I spend my measely $120 on a Parnis watch, I kind of don't want to not be out $120.

When I bought my Rodina Small Seconds from Jun it took 8 days to get here. So, we know it does not need to take 45+ days.


----------



## Ric Capucho

konstan said:


> Oh, as to that:
> 
> if you paid for something with paypal and it hasn't showed up in 43 days, file the dispute on the 44th day. Otherwise you are screwed. To those who want to say that that is a bad practice or that might offend the seller: no it isn't and no, it won't. It might make them reconsider how they do their paperwork and how they ship goods. I am not made of money and when I spend my measely $120 on a Parnis watch, I kind of don't want to not be out $120.
> 
> When I bought my Rodina Small Seconds from Jun it took 8 days to get here. So, we know it does not need to take 45+ days.


Hey, and cool. When Paypal refunds you, and the watch turns up then you'll be up $120 right? Really cool.

Ric


----------



## konstan

Ric Capucho said:


> Hey, and cool. When Paypal refunds you, and the watch turns up then you'll be up $120 right? Really cool.
> Ric


No, Ric, I don't roll that way.

The point of opening a dispute isn't to be up $120.

The point of it is if the watch doesn't turn up and its been more than 45 days, there is nothing they will do for you, no exceptions. Opening a dispute does not mean getting an immediate refund. It means that if you don't get the watch in two or three months you have recourse.


----------



## RubenJ

Ric Capucho said:


> What would be the premise of your Paypal dispute?
> 
> Ric


The fact that the package hasn't arrived.


----------



## RubenJ

Thanks for all the advice btw.

If I see no change at the deadline, I'll dispute it with paypal and contact the seller to let him know I'm just covering my tracks. If it ends up in my mail I'd be more than happy to pay for it.


----------



## Casertano69

and what are the real chinese watch brands?I mean those made in firms/manufactured...


----------



## RubenJ

I've taken a look at the paypal dispute process, and it looks like it's actually a pretty good solution.

After opening a dispute, you have 20 days to keep in touch with the seller and try to resolve it. If by then there is no solution, you can file a chargeback. 20 additional days should be enough to know whether a package has been held up, or has been lost.


----------



## ras505

First post...

Today (5/11/14) I received my Parnis Power Reserve from parniswatch.net. It was shipped on 4/14/14 and according to my China Post tracking number did not leave Chinese customs until 5/2/14. Given the vagaries of shipping, US Customs, and USPS a 5/11 delivery doesn't seem unreasonable. But boy howdy... Two weeks to get out of China!


----------



## RubenJ

Update on my delivery issue, the watch still hasn't arrived after leaving China (supposedly) over one month ago.

Entering the 8th week now. Glad I opened that dispute on PayPal. Waiting until the final moment to reclaim my money, but at least I'm covered now if it never arrives, and I don't think it will.


----------



## Dark_K

I already received my power reserve Parnis from Parnishop within 8 days sent thru' ems from china. Sapphire crystal & good timekeeping with ST2542 movement (+-2spd last two days).

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike70sk

I had one take 2 months, somehow china post handed it too Swiss post (the worst post in the advanced world) there was no tracking, after contacting Swiss post on twitter, i got my package and there like really are tracking dosent show it.



RubenJ said:


> Update on my delivery issue, the watch still hasn't arrived after leaving China (supposedly) over one month ago.
> 
> Entering the 8th week now. Glad I opened that dispute on PayPal. Waiting until the final moment to reclaim my money, but at least I'm covered now if it never arrives, and I don't think it will.


----------



## RubenJ

How did you find out about it getting in the hands of swiss post?

On my tracking information it does say destination Belgium, which is correct. It even says "sent to airline" with destination Belgium after being stuck in customs for 2 weeks in China. But since then, no change at all and that's now more than a month.

I'm thinking it's either lost/stolen or stuck at customs over here?


----------



## mike70sk

RubenJ said:


> How did you find out about it getting in the hands of swiss post?
> 
> On my tracking information it does say destination Belgium, which is correct. It even says "sent to airline" with destination Belgium after being stuck in customs for 2 weeks in China. But since then, no change at all and that's now more than a month.
> 
> I'm thinking it's either lost/stolen or stuck at customs over here?


the seller had good communications (but that's about it) he told me that swiss post had it after emailing him, now i don't know if china post did this on there own, or if this is something he set up to save a nickel.


----------



## konstan

mike70sk said:


> I had one take 2 months, somehow china post handed it too Swiss post (the worst post in the advanced world) there was no tracking, after contacting Swiss post on twitter, i got my package and there like really are tracking dosent show it.


Yep, just got one myself yesterday that took almost 2 months.
Well worth the wait though - a gorgeous watch.


----------



## chicolabronse

Dark_K said:


> I already received my power reserve Parnis from Parnishop within 8 days sent thru' ems from china. Sapphire crystal & good timekeeping with ST2542 movement (+-2spd last two days).
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


Is it the one with the 2 silver sub dials?

ps: bought a pilot watch from the manbush, first one got lost and he sent a replacement straight away at no extra cost to me, great communications (50+ emails all promptly answered) watch is awesome and will defo be going back for more!!









chico


----------



## greenoalive

Parnis Outlet cannot be recommended. 

I ordered the Portuguese homage on 2nd Feb. Was told the movements were out of stock until March. Now, communications and requests for a refund are ignored.

According to another thread here, the movement will not be produced again by Sea-Gull Tijianjin. It is still pictured on the home page of Parnis Outlet.

It is now May and I have no watch, no refund and no replies to any of my comms. You have been warned.

Jon


----------



## RubenJ

As an update, my Parnis still hasn't arrived so I'll be asking for a refund. It's been "sent to airline" for 45 days now so I'm pretty sure its stolen or lost.


----------



## RubenJ

And a day later, moments _after_ alerting the seller that I'll be asking for a refund, the miracle happened. The tracking info was updated, it had arrived in Antwerp! They have attempted to deliver it at my home on friday, so I'll be picking it up from the post office after work today.

2 months I've had to wait for it, but it's there. Now let's hope it's a good watch.


----------



## domw

So a (possibly) simple question : does the list of "safe" vendors from the original post still stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

domw said:


> So a (possibly) simple question : does the list of "safe" vendors from the original post still stand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say so, i had a no problems buying from that man bush & i'm waiting on a delivery from parnis shop this week, will update when it arrives

chico


----------



## thatbb6

Anyone has experience with this model? I found one feedback from a fellow WUS member so far and he said the dual time is fiddly to control. Nothing else though
Parnis 42mm White Dial GMT Hand Winding Mechanical Watch X110 | eBay


----------



## mike70sk

its like any parnis ok quality for the Money


----------



## Capital_Ex

I plan on buying this "Parnis 40mm quartz chronograph" from one of the recommended sellers but still on the fence about the need for an EMS shipping. The extra cost will take this to over 100$, is it really worth the buck?









The image was borrowed from seller, obviously watermarked.

Edit: Thanks for the info Dark_K.


----------



## Scott25.stl

First time poster. I'm looking to get a Parnis Portuguese Homage in the near future as my first mechanical. Love the looks and quality for the price! 

I read this thread but is there any info on Parnis Watch USA (sorry if I missed mention of them)? I know they aren't currently included in the 'recommended' sellers, but they seem like they could be a decent option. 

I've been emailing back and forth with them and they are extremely prompt in responding, sometimes within minutes. Here's a summary of what I've learned so far. 

The good:

(1) They claim to be 'based' in Austin, Texas and have English speaking customer service. The rep I've emailed with has great written English and is extremely fast to reply. 

(2) Free shipping to the buyer on orders. 

(3) The rep confirmed that returns are shipped to Texas and not China, thus saving on shipping if there's an issue. 

(4) The rep confirmed that the watch has sapphire glass, which I am slightly skeptical of though considering the price point; and confirmed that the watch has Seagull 2542 movement, even though the online description is a more generic 'automatic movement' and doesn't mention Seagull. 

(5) Prices are competitive to slightly lower than some of the 'recommended' sellers. 

The not-so-good

(1) 10-day return window, which is much shorter than the 'recommended' sellers. But, if there's an immediately apparent issue, shipping returns to Texas will be cheaper than to China. The rep did say that the 10-day return window is a 'general rule' and 'exceptions can be made on a case-by-case basis.' Obviously, I wouldn't feel completely comfortable relying on that though. 

(2) Watches are shipped directly to the buyer from the 'factory' in China with no QC done by Parnis Watch USA. 

(3) No telephone number listed on the website. I'm always a little skeptical of that. Maybe I'm being nitpicky, but if they are based in Texas, I think they should have a phone line. 

In your guys' experiences with Parnis, are most issues requiring a return discovered almost immediately or do they develop outside of a 10-day window after receiving the watch?

Any reason to doubt their claims of sapphire glass and Seagull 2542 movement?

Thanks and I'll keep updating as I move along with my purchase!


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> First time poster. I'm looking to get a Parnis Portuguese Homage in the near future as my first mechanical. Love the looks and quality for the price!
> 
> I read this thread but is there any info on Parnis Watch USA (sorry if I missed mention of them)? I know they aren't currently included in the 'recommended' sellers, but they seem like they could be a decent option.
> 
> I've been emailing back and forth with them and they are extremely prompt in responding, sometimes within minutes. Here's a summary of what I've learned so far.
> 
> The good:
> 
> (1) They claim to be 'based' in Austin, Texas and have English speaking customer service. The rep I've emailed with has great written English and is extremely fast to reply.
> 
> (2) Free shipping to the buyer on orders.
> 
> (3) The rep confirmed that returns are shipped to Texas and not China, thus saving on shipping if there's an issue.
> 
> (4) The rep confirmed that the watch has sapphire glass, which I am slightly skeptical of though considering the price point; and confirmed that the watch has Seagull 2542 movement, even though the online description is a more generic 'automatic movement' and doesn't mention Seagull.
> 
> (5) Prices are competitive to slightly lower than some of the 'recommended' sellers.
> 
> The not-so-good
> 
> (1) 10-day return window, which is much shorter than the 'recommended' sellers. But, if there's an immediately apparent issue, shipping returns to Texas will be cheaper than to China. The rep did say that the 10-day return window is a 'general rule' and 'exceptions can be made on a case-by-case basis.' Obviously, I wouldn't feel completely comfortable relying on that though.
> 
> (2) Watches are shipped directly to the buyer from the 'factory' in China with no QC done by Parnis Watch USA.
> 
> (3) No telephone number listed on the website. I'm always a little skeptical of that. Maybe I'm being nitpicky, but if they are based in Texas, I think they should have a phone line.
> 
> In your guys' experiences with Parnis, are most issues requiring a return discovered almost immediately or do they develop outside of a 10-day window after receiving the watch?
> 
> Any reason to doubt their claims of sapphire glass and Seagull 2542 movement?
> 
> Thanks and I'll keep updating as I move along with my purchase!


Hey scott, welcome to WUS man

I just bought a power reserve nearly 2 weeks ago from ebay and so far so good, with regards to parnis watch usa, i have never heard of them before now but it doesn't mean there not a trusted reliable seller, myself and a couple of fellow members that i speak to on a daily basis have bought from the manbush with great success, one of the watches was defective and he replaced it without any problems, these watches can vary from D.O.A to still running perfectly after 2 yrs, you are defo taking a small risk buying these watches but the same could be said about buying anything online, i dont mind paying a small bit extra if i know the seller will deal with any problems.

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

Thanks Chico!

Yeah, I'm still debating on which seller to go with. Seems like Parnis shopping is about minimizing as much risk as possible. Seems like a seller who accepts returns in Texas at least minimizes return shipping costs, which can be a significant percentage of the watches cost, if you get a dud. 

That and the prompt communication with the seller and the sapphire glass have me still considering them. 

Hey, if anyone has a second and a ruler/ruler app handy, can I get a lug to lug measurement of the Parnis Power Reserve Portuguese Homage? My wrists are 7.25 inches and 53ish mm across and I'd hate to go through all the effort if its going to be too big anyways. 

Thanks!


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> Thanks Chico!
> 
> Yeah, I'm still debating on which seller to go with. Seems like Parnis shopping is about minimizing as much risk as possible. Seems like a seller who accepts returns in Texas at least minimizes return shipping costs, which can be a significant percentage of the watches cost, if you get a dud.
> 
> That and the prompt communication with the seller and the sapphire glass have me still considering them.
> 
> Hey, if anyone has a second and a ruler/ruler app handy, can I get a lug to lug measurement of the Parnis Power Reserve Portuguese Homage? My wrists are 7.25 inches and 53ish mm across and I'd hate to go through all the effort if its going to be too big anyways.
> 
> Thanks!


No probs mate

lug to lug is 51mm

as you rightly say the key is to minimize the risk & as a personal experience for me i would highly recommend the manbush, his CS was excellent, answered every email & sent a replacement watch at his cost when the first one was lost in transit, but having returns in texas is a bonus (hopefully you wouldn't need to go down that route).

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

Great! That size should work for me. 

Thanks for the info Chico, I think you're right to stick to the tried and true. I'll take another look at his site but I recall prices being around $25 higher. Well worth the piece of mind if my experience ends up as good as yours though!


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> Great! That size should work for me.
> 
> Thanks for the info Chico, I think you're right to stick to the tried and true. I'll take another look at his site but I recall prices being around $25 higher. Well worth the piece of mind if my experience ends up as good as yours though!


No probs scott, once you register on his site the price goes down to $80! i was just looking on his site and he's got the new version with the silver sunburst dial as well as the white, here's a comparison pic of my white (open heart) & silver versions

the item num for the silver is 2003343

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

Good lookin watches! Can't wait to order mine. 

What's your opinion on the bands Man bush offers? Is one of the two you have better than the other?

Are the screws on the movement from Man bush blue?


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> Good lookin watches! Can't wait to order mine.
> 
> What's your opinion on the bands Man bush offers? Is one of the two you have better than the other?
> 
> Are the screws on the movement from Man bush blue?


The straps are nice from the manbush, i have no reason to doubt that they are genuine leather, my silver PR actually has the best strap, its a dark brown really soft leather with the white stitching, but this came from an ebay seller (was a gift from my sister so i never choose the seller) yip the screws are blue, here's a pic of my parnis collection so you can see the difference in the straps

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

chicolabronse said:


> The straps are nice from the manbush, i have no reason to doubt that they are genuine leather, my silver PR actually has the best strap, its a dark brown really soft leather with the white stitching, but this came from an ebay seller (was a gift from my sister so i never choose the seller) yip the screws are blue, here's a pic of my parnis collection so you can see the difference in the straps
> 
> chico


You're the man Chico!


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> You're the man Chico!


LOL let us know how you get on, and plenty of pics!!

chico


----------



## navicella

Like them, but most of the watches are too big for my 6.5'' wrist


----------



## WesB

+3 (that's +1 the times! ) for Manbushjie! Purchased from him via his site, as well as his Ali store. Top notch!


----------



## Scott25.stl

WesB said:


> +3 (that's +1 the times! ) for Manbushjie! Purchased from him via his site, as well as his Ali store. Top notch!


Ali Store?


----------



## Scott25.stl

Scott25.stl said:


> First time poster. I'm looking to get a Parnis Portuguese Homage in the near future as my first mechanical. Love the looks and quality for the price!
> 
> I read this thread but is there any info on Parnis Watch USA (sorry if I missed mention of them)? I know they aren't currently included in the 'recommended' sellers, but they seem like they could be a decent option.
> 
> I've been emailing back and forth with them and they are extremely prompt in responding, sometimes within minutes. Here's a summary of what I've learned so far.
> 
> The good:
> 
> (1) They claim to be 'based' in Austin, Texas and have English speaking customer service. The rep I've emailed with has great written English and is extremely fast to reply.
> 
> (2) Free shipping to the buyer on orders.
> 
> (3) The rep confirmed that returns are shipped to Texas and not China, thus saving on shipping if there's an issue.
> 
> (4) The rep confirmed that the watch has sapphire glass, which I am slightly skeptical of though considering the price point; and confirmed that the watch has Seagull 2542 movement, even though the online description is a more generic 'automatic movement' and doesn't mention Seagull.
> 
> (5) Prices are competitive to slightly lower than some of the 'recommended' sellers.
> 
> The not-so-good
> 
> (1) 10-day return window, which is much shorter than the 'recommended' sellers. But, if there's an immediately apparent issue, shipping returns to Texas will be cheaper than to China. The rep did say that the 10-day return window is a 'general rule' and 'exceptions can be made on a case-by-case basis.' Obviously, I wouldn't feel completely comfortable relying on that though.
> 
> (2) Watches are shipped directly to the buyer from the 'factory' in China with no QC done by Parnis Watch USA.
> 
> (3) No telephone number listed on the website. I'm always a little skeptical of that. Maybe I'm being nitpicky, but if they are based in Texas, I think they should have a phone line.
> 
> In your guys' experiences with Parnis, are most issues requiring a return discovered almost immediately or do they develop outside of a 10-day window after receiving the watch?
> 
> Any reason to doubt their claims of sapphire glass and Seagull 2542 movement?
> 
> Thanks and I'll keep updating as I move along with my purchase!


Just to update, I'm going to roll the dice on Parnis Watch USA.

The pre-sale communication has been phenomenal: super quick, thorough, and and very, very clear English. The emails from Man Bush and some others were all answered, but they didn't always answer my question or provide the info I was looking for.

They offer the the watch I want with sapphire crystal, so thats a bonus. I'm going to get it tested at a Jeweler with one of those diamond reading devices. I'll report back on that. They also said I could swap bands if I didn't like one, but also said that may cost extra.

And finally...the pièce de résistance...the rep told me that they will be offering two year warranties on their watches! Two. Years. Can't really ask for much more than that on watches in this class! Couple that with the Texas location for returns (have not confirmed that warranty coverage will be through Texas yet though) and that's pretty darn good in my book. The rep said the website will be updated soon to reflect the new warranty. When I find out more details I'll pass them along.

On the 'get a Parnis Portuguese while you can' thread theres talk about getting a properly fitting case back, rather than one that is too big. I'll ask if they can source those as well.


----------



## Scott25.stl

Full disclosure: before I get smashed for being new and advocating one seller over another (which I'm NOT doing), I have zero affiliation with any company or individual who sells Parnis watches. These are just my experiences and I thought I'd share as I've enjoyed and benefited from reading others' experiences. Any questions feel free to PM me! 

Carry on...


----------



## delco714

I disagree with Jackson Tse. All three watches I emailed him about yesterday. Got back to me today saying he had none of them. Where was this reflected on the site? Hell, no warning as I even almost clicked compete order once. Disappointing. I wanted 4 of the bronze marina militares and a custom order to homage the bronze 1950 luminor from Panerai.


----------



## Ric Capucho

delco714 said:


> I disagree with Jackson Tse. All three watches I emailed him about yesterday. Got back to me today saying he had none of them. Where was this reflected on the site? Hell, no warning as I even almost clicked compete order once. Disappointing. I wanted 4 of the bronze marina militares and a custom order to homage the bronze 1950 luminor from Panerai.


So you object to him being 100% honest about availability?

Ric


----------



## delco714

False advertising by the boat load on the website with no protection unless you just happen to e-mail


----------



## Chronopolis

Just a heads up:
I've had this a while - bought it before I swore never to buy another Chinese watch.

It ticks fine, and keeps reasonably good time for what it is.

But it always bugged me for some reason - like the pea under the mattress kind of thing.
Well, today I figured out what that pea is.

The markers are off: they don't line up.
I ask you: How freekin hard is it to get the marker positions right??
I just *hate* the sloppiness that begins with the sloppy attitude of "close 'nuf."
Incompetent pooheads!

See for yourselves:


----------



## delco714

Just wanted to update. I ordered from parnis watch. Net and the email so far has been quick. Also, I emailed manbush and he got back to me in less than a day. Nice!! Getat still has not answered a question from last week.


----------



## Shawnny

Chronopolis said:


> Just a heads up:
> I've had this a while - bought it before I swore never to buy another Chinese watch.
> 
> It ticks fine, and keeps reasonably good time for what it is.
> 
> But it always bugged me for some reason - like the pea under the mattress kind of thing.
> Well, today I figured out what that pea is.
> 
> The markers are off: they don't line up.
> I ask you: How freekin hard is it to get the marker positions right??
> I just *hate* the sloppiness that begins with the sloppy attitude of "close 'nuf."
> Incompetent pooheads!
> 
> See for yourselves:
> 
> View attachment 1584518


Just so you know, when you take a picture of something there is always a bit of distortion. Sometimes there can be a lot of distortion. You can even put a camera on a stand, take two pictures, lay them on top of each other and see a difference in the images caused by distortion. Also, the angle you take the picture at can, it's almost impossible to take a picture from a perfect angle, have a big effect when it comes to alignment and symmetry. Another thing to consider is that, when you look at something, your brain is taking two images and stitching them together to make one image. You would be surprised at how things are quite different then how we see them. And eveyone sees and interprets what they see differently. Also, watch dials are not symmetrical or the same on both sides. You have one digit numbers on one side, two digit numbers on the other side. That will make the dial look unbalanced, out of alignment or not symmetrical to a certain point. Some people are able to see that better then others. Here's an experiment that you can do: take a high quality watch that has a rotating bezel with a lot of markers on it. Like this:










Now look at the watch, don't move your head or the watch. Line up the markers at 12. Again, don't move you head or watch. Look at the markers around the watch with your eyes. They will start to look out of alignment as you go around the watch. That's because your two eyes are viewing the markers at differnt angles and your brain has to stitch the two images into one. Even if you close one eye, they will look out of alignment, because your one eye is viewing the markers at differnt angles as your eye moves around the dial. If you're a person who likes symmetry, it can drive you crazy, when actually, nothing is wrong. You just have to remember that things aren't always how we see them. For you to see the dial perfectly, your eyes would have to be perfectly aligned in three dimensions with each other and the watch, your eyes would have to be perfect in all regards and your brain would have to perfectly stitch the two images into a single image. It's really amazing that we see things as well as we do.


----------



## Chronopolis

Shawnny said:


> Just so you know, when you take a picture of something there is always a bit of distortion. Sometimes there can be a lot of distortion....


Duly noted.
But just so you know, I am more than well aware of this phenom.

In fact the photo I used shows a SMALLER deviation than how it actually is - due precisely to said distortion.
My watch's dial is off by a WHOLE minute. 
The pic shows, inaccurately due to said distortion, only half a minute.

But I am not gonna disassemble the watch, and draw a line directly on the dial to make my point further.


----------



## Shawnny

Chronopolis said:


> Duly noted.
> But just so you know, I am more than well aware of this phenom.
> 
> In fact the photo I used shows a SMALLER deviation than how it actually is - due precisely to said distortion.
> My watch's dial is off by a WHOLE minute.
> The pic shows, inaccurately due to said distortion, only half a minute.
> 
> But I am not gonna disassemble the watch, and draw a line directly on the dial to make my point further.


I don't see anything close to a minute. In fact your green line at the bottom doesn't look perfectly in the middle of the marker. Take a pair of calipers and start measuring markers around the dial and see if you come up with any big differences.


----------



## Shawnny

I have the exact same watch and mine looks fine.


----------



## chicolabronse

Shawnny said:


> I have the exact same watch and mine looks fine.


same here

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

Welp, I placed my order with Parnis Watch USA today so they are officially on the clock. 

I did almost back out at one point after I tried to buy the watch but there website wasn't set up for pay pal (wtf?!). Possibly against my better judgement and the wisdom this thread, I'm rollin the proverbial dice for sapphire crystal, a 'two year warranty', and US-based service. Totally going with my gut and surprisingly looking forward to being a guinea pig and seeing what I end up with. At $90 total, I figure eh, why not?!

We'll see how it works out in 2-4 weeks!


----------



## JLesinski

Scott25.stl said:


> Welp, I placed my order with Parnis Watch USA today so they are officially on the clock.
> 
> I did almost back out at one point after I tried to buy the watch but there website wasn't set up for pay pal (wtf?!). Possibly against my better judgement and the wisdom this thread, I'm rollin the proverbial dice for sapphire crystal, a 'two year warranty', and US-based service. Totally going with my gut and surprisingly looking forward to being a guinea pig and seeing what I end up with. At $90 total, I figure eh, why not?!
> 
> We'll see how it works out in 2-4 weeks!


Be sure to keep us updated. I am leaning towards Man Bush, but I prefer the white dial over the silver dial Man Bush has. If everything goes smoothly for you I may be persuaded to switch


----------



## mike70sk

i really doubt they would honor a 2 year warranty. My experience with parnis with various sellers a lot of recommended ones too, is at least half the one i bought had minor issue to major issue. If this is your first Mechanical Watch you would be better served with a Seiko 5 or an Orient, both have in house movements and are about as reliable as you can get for that price point.


----------



## chicolabronse

mike70sk said:


> If this is your first Mechanical Watch you would be better served with a Seiko 5 or an Orient, both have in house movements and are about as reliable as you can get for that price point.


Can't argue with that but you ain't getting nothing from seiko or orient that's got the looks of the parnis power reserve!

chico


----------



## Scott25.stl

JLesinski said:


> Be sure to keep us updated. I am leaning towards Man Bush, but I prefer the white dial over the silver dial Man Bush has. If everything goes smoothly for you I may be persuaded to switch


Will do!



mike70sk said:


> i really doubt they would honor a 2 year warranty. My experience with parnis with various sellers a lot of recommended ones too, is at least half the one i bought had minor issue to major issue. If this is your first Mechanical Watch you would be better served with a Seiko 5 or an Orient, both have in house movements and are about as reliable as you can get for that price point.


Roger that. Since they claim to be a US based company I'm willing to give them the chance to honor their warranty claims and truly hope that they will. Nothing against the completely Chinese sellers but business is done a little differently in the states, at least from a consumer's perspective. But, true, the reality is who knows if they will honor their warranty and if they'll even be around for two years. But, if it works out, they could be a very good alternative for sourcing Parnis watches.

I plan on building my collection and the Parnis will be one part of it. Already have my eye on some Orients as well with some other more expensive foundational pieces. For some reason Seikos don't do much for me.



chicolabronse said:


> Can't argue with that but you ain't getting nothing from seiko or orient that's got the looks of the parnis power reserve!


Word Chico! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## chicolabronse

Scott25.stl said:


> For some reason Seikos don't do much for me.


I thought the same as you mate, until i got my seiko solar chrono last week, and fell in love with it!! hopefully it will be the first of many seikos in my collection!!

chico


----------



## delco714

Has any one purchased an omega planet ocean homage? Curious as to their comments


----------



## mike70sk

chicolabronse said:


> Can't argue with that but you ain't getting nothing from seiko or orient that's got the looks of the parnis power reserve!
> 
> chico


thats the problem, they look nice, so we buy them,


----------



## chicolabronse

delco714 said:


> Has any one purchased an omega planet ocean homage? Curious as to their comments


Fellow member MEzz bought one, he posted a few pics, you can see them here -

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/$$$-new-parnis-po-homage-$$$-1031429-4.html

chico


----------



## delco714

Oh excellent, thank you! My grail is a 45 po, all black... The reason why I didn't buy this parnis, and bought a pam 1950 bronzo homage, is I think one day I'll actually buy the omega because it's reasonably priced


----------



## delco714

can anyone guess my eta if parnis watch net just emailed me this a.m. to say via EMS it finally shipped?!


----------



## delco714

I got this watch Monday..so 8 days from China to Maine?! Awesome.


----------



## Lumo

delco714 said:


> I got this watch Monday..so 8 days from China to Maine?! Awesome.


Great! So do you like the watch? Any pics?


----------



## delco714

I posted them in the other parnis forum
Bought this from parnis watch .net.. took less than 3 weeks. 








[quote name="Marctan" post=8244077]Hi ! I think theres a small button somewhere on the side of the case. Poke it with a pen and the date will change. thats what mine does.[/QUOTE]
Thank you thank you!!!  

Now my happiness rating has escalated haha!! Wonder if this can survive a couple feet of submersion?


----------



## chrisgee87

Right I have placed an order with getat today 29.08.2014 for my first pam homage 

I wanted it to be sterile (no logos), with the right movement, lume hands, strap etc... Getat was the only seller offering all of this. 

After lots of research on the forum, he seemed the best bet. I'm not in a rush for the watch, so patience is a virtue.

1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Polished w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Natural Brown / beige stitch

Will update when I know more


----------



## madridgeback

I have ordered a parnis pilot chrono from manbush & paid for it he was quick to answer my questions but has not replied to my messages asking him if he got the payment i know I am being impatient but I have read he is very prompt at answering messages maybe he is just busy has anyone dealt with him before? Thanx tony


----------



## Lumo

How long has it been since you paid?


----------



## madridgeback

Only a couple of days & I have just noticed on the site it says waiting shipment but a message back would have been nice to let me know thanx for the reply anyway lumo


----------



## madridgeback

Well here she is first impressions very happy for the price


----------



## delco714

From tat. One month from order submit to delivery. Band is EXCELLENT. Sapphire is slightly domed, reflective resistant. Manual wind crisp. Overall highly satisfied!


----------



## Thrax

I have one tat homage, and I'm totally in love with the band. It was the seal brown. It's so soft and supple, and has held up for over a year and gotten better by the day.


----------



## Shawnny

Thrax said:


> I have one tat homage, and I'm totally in love with the band. It was the seal brown. It's so soft and supple, and has held up for over a year and gotten better by the day.


----------



## rajuboo

I have placed an order for Parnis MM power reserve with Manbush, very prompt to reply my questions. Now the wait starts.


----------



## rajuboo

Got the tracking number couple of days back.


----------



## Perco

Hi guys,
Im new on this forum

I'd like to buy this watch (parnis, with seagull movement)







I've been looking for it on every websites mentionned on this post, but couln't find it. Anyone has any idea on where to find it ? Thanks


----------



## Thrax

I'm fairly certain this specific Parnis isn't made any more. However this is basically the same thing:

Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts


----------



## rajuboo

Here is another seagull
Sea-Gull M182SK skeleton watch, the best combination of price, fashion design, quality in terms of reliability and accuracy


----------



## lg251

First of all thank you for this topic. Great information on here. I've skim read to try and find information on the upgrades available from parniswatch.net

Anyone have good words on the Sapphire and swan-neck upgrades? Are they worth it, does the sapphire seem legit?


----------



## Thrax

Swan neck is not at all worth it. Sapphire? Difficult to tell without a mass spectrometer. There is the "drop test" for water droplets, but this sometimes proves inconclusive.


----------



## lg251

Thrax said:


> Swan neck is not at all worth it. Sapphire? Difficult to tell without a mass spectrometer. There is the "drop test" for water droplets, but this sometimes proves inconclusive.


That's what I had in mind. The swan-neck upgrade I guess is for the "aesthetic look" more than anything else.

Has anyone tried the water drop test on a watch coming from these guys?
I'll probably get the sapphire upgrade for the sake of it anyways.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Sometimes I regret starting this thread.

Ric


----------



## Thrax

Ric Capucho said:


> Sometimes I regret starting this thread.
> 
> Ric


Surely because everyone reads it and internalizes the wisdom.


----------



## justmikethen

I've been looking at getting a Parnis Marina, does anyone have the lug to lug distances for the 44mm or 42mm or 40mm models respectively? I'm trying to figure out what size would best fit my wrists with this style of watch. Example of each watch below.

Item#: NEW-390
MARINA MILITARE 44mm PVD case SeaGull Automatic Wa - 44mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!





Item#: NEW-573
PARNIS Marina Militare 42mm Sandwich Dial Green N - 42mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!




Item#: NEW-31
MARINA MILITARE 40MM BLACK dial Automatic WATCH - 40mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!


----------



## zikkizidan

Hi fellas 
Just Want to share my Parnis Planet Ocean Homage 45mm 
Nice watch, well finished and keeps good time. 
Also has sapphire crystal and is the closest PO homage IMHO. 
Please let me know what you think.









Please share your thoughts about this parnis.








Cheers from Oz


----------



## Time On My Hands

Ric Capucho said:


> Sometimes I regret starting this thread.
> 
> Ric


Oh don't regret it. You started it with noble aims to make a brief thread for reference, with an invitation to enrich it.

It had the potential to be Sticky material, but in my hunt for info, I found it's devolved from a broadsheet into a gossip mag.

The original intent of this thread is still appreciated by many people.


----------



## ccrdiver

I appreciate that you started this thread. The initial content is still relevant , and I have found it very helpful.
Thank you.


----------



## delco714

zikkizidan said:


> Hi fellas
> Just Want to share my Parnis Planet Ocean Homage 45mm
> Nice watch, well finished and keeps good time.
> Also has sapphire crystal and is the closest PO homage IMHO.
> Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts about this parnis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Oz


Very nice!!! Enjoy!


----------



## vkalia

Hi guys -

There seems to be a very wide range of prices, even among the reliable vendors listed in the first page: Parnishwatch.com has a version for $95 (automatic movement), Daji has one for $62, parniswatch.net has one for $185, Jackson Tse has one for $95. Of the last 3, the $185 watch is listed as having a Seagull movement, the others just refer to a general Asian 6497 movement.

Can I safely assume that the $185 gets me better quality (subject to the caveats earlier about the general variability of the product)?


----------



## Chp5

Any feedback on Official Parnis Watch Online Store - Parnis Watches USA ? Thx.


----------



## Benedict123

Guys I've recently bought a pilot 44mm manual winding watch from parnis-shop.com, at first I was send with a wrong strap. But I'm ok with the strap as long as the watch is working fine. I've use it for 2 days and it just stops working, I tried to wind again and it got stuck.. The spring somehow give way. So I've no choice but to send it back to zhang liang, he offer to repair it for me and hopefully it turns out well. There may be a QC problem and I probably get a lemon, will update here again.


----------



## Outta Time

Just my 2¢, but I have seen quite a few of these. Customers bring them in for straps, and various small repairs, and I talk to a lot of collectors in my daily dealings. I would agree with the OP that these are not all made by the same company, in fact this is glaringly obvious, as I've had some so bad they literally fall apart in your hands, and others that are dramatically higher quality. I don't know how you would guess which was which just by a picture, but I recently had a customer with a Parnis that was very good quality, so possibly a Miyota made product? It was superior in every respect, including the leather band. It had a sapphire crystal and quick change hardened pins in the lugs. He paid $150. My impression, however, is that finding a quality one amongst the many is a bit of a minefield.


----------



## dan_bsht

I've got this Parnis GMT Master from the bay, from a highly reviewed seller; I'm very impressed with the quality!
I have some more photos and a mini review on my blog; it is really a very well built piece.

http://danielnessim.com/2014/11/21/p...sant-surprise/


----------



## Benedict123

Benedict123 said:


> Guys I've recently bought a pilot 44mm manual winding watch from parnis-shop.com, at first I was send with a wrong strap. But I'm ok with the strap as long as the watch is working fine. I've use it for 2 days and it just stops working, I tried to wind again and it got stuck.. The spring somehow give way. So I've no choice but to send it back to zhang liang, he offer to repair it for me and hopefully it turns out well. There may be a QC problem and I probably get a lemon, will update here again.


Just an update, please avoid parnis-shop.com. Sent the watch back because it is not working after using just for 2 days! seller agree to repair but it has been more then 10days & he does't reply to my email. Scammer from china, avoid at all cost!


----------



## nboey

Just got my P-Milgauss today in the mail. Quite a fast shipper "bluesky537". 
Liked the Milgauss homage as it's one of those nicer looking dress watches w/o a date. I dislike dates as it's a hassle to set it (numbers + am/pm guessing).

+ves : Was surprised at the weight (it is heftier than i thought) and the shine. Nicely cut dial. 
-ves: strong iron smell, weak lume, bracelet was a letdown(definitely needs a change).


----------



## TooPoorForThis

sorry to bump this week-long-dead thread, but i've been considering the 43mm panerai-esque one found here. it seems to be a "you-know-what" homage, but the text doesn't actually say the forbidden words. would i be free to post pictures if doesn't say "m****a m*******e"?

edit: accidentally had an irellevant quote. fixed.


----------



## TooPoorForThis

sorry for double consecutive post, but i've read some bad things about parniswatch.net over the last couple hours, and was wandering if people could clarify on how trustworthy they are/aren't.

edit: how fast/trustworthy is "manbush"? and how do i know i have the right website, since no one has given a link?


----------



## dan_bsht

TooPoorForThis said:


> sorry for double consecutive post, but i've read some bad things about parniswatch.net over the last couple hours, and was wandering if people could clarify on how trustworthy they are/aren't.
> 
> edit: how fast/trustworthy is "manbush"? and how do i know i have the right website, since no one has given a link?


I would suggest that you post this question in the best panerai homage forum, they will answer your question for sure. Good luck


----------



## chicolabronse

TooPoorForThis said:


> sorry for double consecutive post, but i've read some bad things about parniswatch.net over the last couple hours, and was wandering if people could clarify on how trustworthy they are/aren't.
> 
> edit: how fast/trustworthy is "manbush"? and how do i know i have the right website, since no one has given a link?


I have bought a few watches from the manbush and his service is first class, watches are well finished and from HK to the UK usually takes between 2-3 weeks,

the forum wont allow links to his website but if you google manbush-ijie (remove the hyphen) it will be the first result, he also has a site called unclegongwatch


----------



## Benedict123

edit


----------



## madridgeback

chicolabronse said:


> I have bought a few watches from the manbush and his service is first class, watches are well finished and from HK to the UK usually takes between 2-3 weeks,
> 
> the forum wont allow links to his website but if you google manbush-ijie (remove the hyphen) it will be the first result, he also has a site called unclegongwatch


I got a parnis flieger chronograph from manbush and 4 months later it's still ticking away nicely and the quality is a lot better than I was expecting


----------



## chicolabronse

madridgeback said:


> I got a parnis flieger chronograph from manbush and 4 months later it's still ticking away nicely and the quality is a lot better than I was expecting


I can't fault my parnis watches, they look good, run great and are great value for automatic/manual watches.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Does anyone have any new vendors to add to the list?


----------



## Jimbo85281

Does anyone have experience from this seller? I like the display case on this example. QS63874.01 - Choam 40MM Submariner Model Ceramic Bezel Automatic Watch [QS63874.01] - $83.25 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch


----------



## Marcus Hatcher

Thanks to the op for the advice. It was very helpful to me as I was just about to buy the cheapest one on ebay! After reading this I ordered a non sterile sub from ........... / unclegongwatch and received it within a week using the ems postage which was pricey but I didn't want to possibly wait a month lol. His communication was very good and I can't find any external flaws in the watch, the dial, case, ceramic bezel and bracelet all look spot on so I'm hoping it's a good one. I was told that these now have miyota movements fitted and it doesn't hack so maybe that's correct, not that I'm fussed either way as long as it keeps working and keeping good time. Am very happy with it anyway, someone was slagging parnis watches off in another thread and saying that you'd be better off strapping a turd on your wrist but so far I much prefer this to wearing a turd! 😁


----------



## kerobert

I have just received a MM Homage from Parnis Watch|Marina Militare - Parnishop.
All I can say is that the customer service has been absolutely amazing. The quality of watch is beyond what I expected for just over $100. This watch easily looks as good as the ones in my collection worth $1000. I honestly can't believe this quality!
Don't know about the quality of the movement, but if it is like the exterior, I'll be extremely happy.
The quality is beyond what I expected!


----------



## treblarefils

Im getting a gmt master version in a day or two i hope im surprised. My expectations are low lol just bought it to see what they are all about and to get my own impression.


----------



## SubVette

Here's mine....a little thicker than I hoped. I don't need a dress watch but i liked the simple style of some of the expensive ones.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I recently bought one Parnis and I'm relieved to see seller on Ric's list. I'll share my thoughts about it as soon as I get it (perhaps in a month).


----------



## treblarefils

Well I recieved my watch. It is the 40mm non sterile GMT master with the red hand purchased from ebay seller xiaosong12580. I will have to say it looks amazing and is very solid with almost no rattle. I own watches from many affordable type brands and this thing is great. Off the bat the cons would be sharp edges on the band and the lume is only on the hands but what do you expect. The crystal does appear to be sapphire glass with the water droplet test. So far it seems pretty accurate haven't tested extensively though. The movement hacks and is windable. Setting the watch i had no problems and everything is nice and smooth for a sub 100 dollar watch. Bezel is nice and everything lines up properly. I went with the non sterile because sometimes they look odd with nothing on the face imo even though it says parnis hahaha. Overall worth the money as long as it holds up.


----------



## roland rock

I'm about 3 weeks into Parnis ownership. At least I think it's a Parnis. It's a sterile Sub. It has a better fit and finish and it's more accurate than the Seiko 007 I bought in November.
It's also still working when the 007 croaked after 10 days.


----------



## zerin

Is this some original model from Parnis? I'm interested in it, since it would come from the UK, i think it looks pretty neat:


----------



## chicolabronse

zerin said:


> Is this some original model from Parnis? I'm interested in it, since it would come from the UK, i think it looks pretty neat:


No it's based on the £11k IWC top gun pilot watch, good looking watch though!


----------



## zerin

According to the seller it has a myota movement, i asked him if he could supply a "seethroug case" (not sure if this is the word). If he can, i think i'll have to jump on it...


----------



## chicolabronse

zerin said:


> According to the seller it has a myota movement, i asked him if he could supply a "seethroug case" (not sure if this is the word). If he can, i think i'll have to jump on it...


this is the only caseback i've seen on that particular style of parnis, but you never know!!








pic by sixracer


----------



## eXis10z

I received my "portuguese" from Jackson last week. The movement stopped once 2 days after but started again after a few taps and shakes. Working fine as of now and I can't stop looking at it whenever it's on my wrist. It's really a beauty especially that matt dial with applied numbers and polished hands. The only let down is the AR-less crystal. I may consider sending it for an AR job to enhance the clarity of the crystal.


----------



## SubVette

Selling my Parnis moon phase date on Ebay. Found a Seagull I wanted, ordered it. I only want one watch of this style. I don't even own a suit so although many many dress watches are nice but I rarely need to wear one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K8TVAVG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tomead

SubVette said:


> Selling my Parnis moon phase date on Ebay. Found a Seagull I wanted, ordered it. I only want one watch of this style. I don't even own a suit so although many many dress watches are nice but I rarely need to wear one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K8TVAVG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


What's the eBay auction number? Pm.me with it please.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Somewhere in the previous 24 pages, seller WenPing1970 from the Bay gets a few positive mentions. She gets my thumbs up, too. I bought a Parnis similar to post 241 above. 

# Fantastic friendly communication before I decided to buy. 
# I paid, the item was sent super fast and she gave me a great postage deal. 
# Two months later the watch stopped working. I know the risk - that's just par(nis) for the course.
# The ebay ad said returns only accepted after 14 days, or some-such short period, much shorter than the elapsed period before I claimed.
# Wenping1970 wanted to resolve it immediately. Yes, I paid postage to send back to Guangzhou. Great communication all the way.
# Watch replaced. Really fast turnaround.

Credit where it's due. I'm not trying to advertise for WenPing. I'm adding a testimonial for the benefit of anyone considering this route. I accept that WenPing may not have yet earned the same credibility of the sellers on Ric's opening post.


----------



## sagitanic

Zerin which shop did you see this at? Browsed through Jackson, Getat and few others I can't see it.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

I ordered 2 Parnis watches from Wilson @ parniswatch dot net. He gave me 5% off for buying 2 and I took the OP's advice on using EMS. Roughly 3 weeks later (not bad) my package arrived but contained only one watch. He's been a consistently good communicator typically replying within one day, if not faster. I notified him of the "missing" watch and he asked for a photo of the package, which clearly stated a quantity of "1" on the label. I offered to just accept a refund on that watch instead of making him pay out of pocket to ship the second one because I have 3 more watches in the air at the moment and could use the money. He refunded me within a matter of hours.

As for the quality of the product, I am pleasantly surprised! It's very nice and has already received some great compliments. Aside from the mixup, the experience was great and I recommend giving them a try if you're in the market.


----------



## Weston1

Has anyone bought a watch from Parnis Watches USA? I see their prices are now favorable compared to HK vendors. They also claim Sapphire crystal, but don't list what movements are in the watches. It would be nice to avoid the shipping wait and uncertainty, but not looking to get a lemon or misrepresentation of components.


----------



## metagawd

swissgmt said:


> I posted earlier in this thread and finally ordered my 39mm Explorer I style watch on 2 Dec 13 from 2011lingling68 on the 'bay.
> Shipped 8 Dec 13, and arrived very well packaged on 23 Dec 13. Couldn't be happier! Great looking, solid watch that is running +5 sec/day for the past couple of days. I'm wearing it as I type this and am very pleased.


I jumped into the PPPR pool and ordered from this same seller (2011lingling68). They shipped quick as well and it got here today.

Met the post office person, signed for it, gleefully (yet gently) opened the amazing packing job.

Inside was a watch that was even a bit better looking than I thought it would be....

Except it was the wrong watch.

Correct model, wrong color.

I ordered this guy:



(that's actually a photo of another user's PPPR; I did order a similar band for mine)

I got this guy:


(ignore my fingerprint on the dial plastic =) )

Blue vs Grey.

(American) Civil War analogies aside, I opened the watch in dark area, but the color difference was so stark, I initially thought there was something wrong with my eyes.

It is a damned good looking watch but I had my heart set on the blue faced gem (affectionately called "Chewie Bluie" around here).

I contacted the seller for exchange but I got the Chinese New Year away notice. Annnd they offer 14 day return policy.

Guess how many days the seller will be gone? =)

Hopefully I do hear something in the next few days. I still want that Bluie.

I must say the seller was quite communicative when I made the purchase and to be completely honest I think this was just a mistake in terms of shipping. It happens; happens with Amazon, happens with other retailers; there might be better recourse and as I said, the color difference in a busy office before the holidays may not have been noticed. So I'm not going to fly off with bad reviews and be bitter.

Stuff happens. It's usually not personal.

That said it does seem to look good, run well and if recourse with the seller doesn't look so hot to me if anyone is interested in swapping this grey faced wonder with brushed dials for that Bluie... I might be all ears.

Good luck!


----------



## treblarefils

Bad pic but i picked up the sub also. It is excellent. This one has the miyota 8215


----------



## zerin

Hi guys,

Any word on this store? Prices are higher than the stores in the 1st post, but they ship from the EU (apparently)?

LIV MORRIS - LIV MORRIS

And since we're on that subject, how about this piece? Can i expect it to be the same as any other Parnis? The price seems somewhat high, but i quite like the quirkyness of it...

PARNIS SKULL 4001 - LIV MORRIS


----------



## Popcorn Lung

After reading up everything I could find on the internet about these watches I decided on a seller to use. The website is http://www.parniswatch.net/ . My decision was based off a few e-mails I sent to a few different sellers. Some e-mails went unanswered and some replies were a few days after I sent my original e-mail. Wilson from Parniswatch.net however was quick to reply on the same day. This may seem a little fickle but after reading some more good reviews about dealing with Wilson I decided that's who I wanted to do business with. Wilson was prompt in answering all my questions including any I had after placing my order. I choose free shipping by the way. I wanted to find out how long sea transport takes versus air mail. Not to mention shipping at 1/3[SUP]rd[/SUP] the cost of the watch seemed silly since I was not in a hurry. I have read stories that sea transport can take one to two months however I do not know if this is true. Order history was as follows:

Ordered watch on February 1[SUP]st[/SUP] from parniswatch.net

Order was confirmed on February 2[SUP]nd[/SUP].

The item left Hong Kong for its destination on 8-Feb-2015

Delivered, Your item was delivered at 12:18 pm on February 21, 2015 in TX .

Three weeks to get to me and I don't think that's bad at all for free shipping. My watch came in wrapped in a heavy amount of bubble wrap. The watch itself was wrapped in plastic inside of two additional plastic zip lock type bags. Upon inspection I can tell you that these newbie eyes cannot spot any flaws. The watch looks amazing! 

First thing I did was set the time. 

Crown seems to work without any extra effort (read some people complain about difficulties of tightening the crown).
Next I took out a few links to size the watch properly. There were two links that did seem to be stripped and I had to gently punch out the screws. I checked every screw after and found the rest of the links to be perfect so no biggie. For the links that were perfect the screws just come right out as you unscrew. 

The dial is extremely black which is nice considering the Rolex Explorer has a deep black dial that seems to suck in light from any nearby light source. There is no comparison but I am still happy with just how black the dial is. 

I have read complaints about the bracelet and/or clasp but I don't see anything wrong with it. The clasp opens and closes with a snap. The links for the most part move effortlessly. The alloy is solid and heavy. I will say it must be a softer alloy and scratches very easily.

As many have said the worse thing about the watch is the lume. This is not at all a deal breaker. Maybe after I get the courage and a few more watches under my belt I will add on stronger lume. There are plenty of YouTube tutorial videos on it. 

Also you can hear the winding mechanism if you shake your hand. Some people have made note of the noise however this is my first automatic watch and don't have anything to compare it to. Also I find sound entertaining. The sound is faint by the way and others around you will not be able to hear it. Also how many times do you shake your hand vigorously unless you're doing jazz hands? 

Let me sum this up. I pad $95 with free shipping. It took three weeks to get to me. I think it looks great! No complaints as of yet. The only other watches I have owned are Timex at half the cost. As long as I get twice the life span as my Timex watches I'll be happy. I am a consumer who is well aware of we get what we pay for. This watch is right up my alley but if your use to wearing high end watches in the thousands or higher hundreds than maybe this watch isn't for you. I for one am happy with this watch and I'm currently deciding on what Parnis watch to purchase next from Wilson.


----------



## Popcorn Lung

The more I wear it the more I want another parnis =)


----------



## madridgeback

I just got this off the bay & its the only one I have seen with a panerai style case and trench like lugs and I luv the movement in it & very accurate aswell


----------



## JamesWWIII

Lot of good info in this thread. Can anyone tell me if is a trusted seller of these watches?


----------



## chicolabronse

JamesWWIII said:


> Lot of good info in this thread. Can anyone tell me if is a trusted seller of these watches?


Don't think i've ever seen that site.


----------



## Shawnny

^ I don't think we're even allowed to discuss that topic here.


----------



## chicolabronse

Shawnny said:


> ^ I don't think we're even allowed to discuss that topic here.


+1 i'm surprised the forum never blocked that link


----------



## OrdinarySean

As of today, what is the best website to use to buy a parnis? I'm trying to find this one...


----------



## Weston1

OrdinarySean said:


> As of today, what is the best website to use to buy a parnis? I'm trying to find this one...
> View attachment 3307994


There is a list in the thread with reputable Parnis dealers. YOu should keep in mind that the white seems to be only in 40MM assuming you want that size. Also they dont always list the movement in the 40mm. The white with power reserve meter at Mabushijie (who is a good dealer) has a Seagull movement. Maybe someone else can give more insight, but I'm pretty sure with the Parnis Auto's you want a Seagull movement. Daji is also a good vendor. Make sure you sign up on on the websites or you don't see the lower "wholsale" price whice is much lower. Daji is also on Ebay and if you look up Dajiwatch on facebook you can get his ebay link which is under a different name. Daji seems to be the biggest Parnis seller on Ebay based on feedback and they have good quality control.


----------



## OrdinarySean

Wow, I can't thank you enough for the information. If I may ask, who do you use personally when purchasing these watches?


----------



## Weston1

OrdinarySean said:


> Wow, I can't thank you enough for the information. If I may ask, who do you use personally when purchasing these watches?


I've used Daji twice. Once through ebay as wanxiahong522 and though dajiwatch which costs a little less because they don't have to pay 8% Ebay fees. From what I've gathered if you don't buy from a known vendor brands like Seagull and even Parnis may be replicas. The Marina Militaire probably could be assembled by almost any vendor in China from stock parts with different quality movements and different quality control. You could end up with dust, hairs or who knows what if assembled by a low quality assembler.The 2 I have the work is clean and precise and the second I just got seems to match the first at about +3 seconds a day which is exceptional in the price range. The second does have an issue with the clasp so it's not perfect.I would say stick with one of the vendors mentioned frequently here and go with a Seagull movement. I'm just a novice who reads a lot, so you could check for advice from some more experienced people here.

This ones at $80 (if you have a sign on) and has a Seagull 2530. That's about as good as you'll find I think, but make sure your good with 40MM because most of the watches in this style are larger but not white dial:
http://www.............com/productshow-456-3.html (cant post the link so search Manbushi jie)


----------



## madridgeback

Weston1 said:


> I've used Daji twice. Once through ebay as wanxiahong522 and though dajiwatch which costs a little less because they don't have to pay 8% Ebay fees. From what I've gathered if you don't buy from a known vendor brands like Seagull and even Parnis may be replicas. The Marina Militaire probably could be assembled by almost any vendor in China from stock parts with different quality movements and different quality control. You could end up with dust, hairs or who knows what if assembled by a low quality assembler.The 2 I have the work is clean and precise and the second I just got seems to match the first at about +3 seconds a day which is exceptional in the price range. The second does have an issue with the clasp so it's not perfect.I would say stick with one of the vendors mentioned frequently here and go with a Seagull movement. I'm just a novice who reads a lot, so you could check for advice from some more experienced people here.
> 
> This ones at $80 (if you have a sign on) and has a Seagull 2530. That's about as good as you'll find I think, but make sure your good with 40MM because most of the watches in this style are larger but not white dial:
> http://www.............com/productshow-456-3.html (cant post the link so search Manbushi jie)


I will second manbushiji I got a top gun homage and he communicated well fairly quick shipping & I was impressed with the quality for the price but that was for a quartz I have 2 watches with seagull movements in them the one posted above and an alpha chrono and they are both very accurate as to their longevity I am not sure as they are both under 6 months old but have read if you get a good one it could last for years & for the price if it messes up throw it away and get a new one


----------



## alpinewus

Parnis 55MM Pilot

Bought from Wilson, original post has the link to his site. Placed the order right before Chinese new year, so he was not able to send it right away, but upgraded my shipping for free. Received the watch in 10 days sharp. Well packaged, in good shape. The communication was great during the process.

The watch is as I expected, BIG. But was not expecting a mechanical watch to be this loud inside(the rotor), seems like ST25 is known for this behavior.

Overall; satisfied customer.


----------



## EE-Elaine

madridgeback said:


> I will second manbushiji I got a top gun homage and he communicated well fairly quick shipping & I was impressed with the quality for the price but that was for a quartz I have 2 watches with seagull movements in them the one posted above and an alpha chrono and they are both very accurate as to their longevity I am not sure as they are both under 6 months old but have read if you get a good one it could last for years & for the price if it messes up throw it away and get a new one


that is really good luck


----------



## EE-Elaine

nice watch!!!



alpinewus said:


> Parnis 55MM Pilot
> 
> Bought from Wilson, original post has the link to his site. Placed the order right before Chinese new year, so he was not able to send it right away, but upgraded my shipping for free. Received the watch in 10 days sharp. Well packaged, in good shape. The communication was great during the process.
> 
> The watch is as I expected, BIG. But was not expecting a mechanical watch to be this loud inside(the rotor), seems like ST25 is known for this behavior.
> 
> Overall; satisfied customer.
> 
> View attachment 3360394


----------



## dfl3506

Weston1 said:


> There is a list in the thread with reputable Parnis dealers. YOu should keep in mind that the white seems to be only in 40MM assuming you want that size. Also they dont always list the movement in the 40mm. The white with power reserve meter at Mabushijie (who is a good dealer) has a Seagull movement. Maybe someone else can give more insight, but I'm pretty sure with the Parnis Auto's you want a Seagull movement. Daji is also a good vendor. Make sure you sign up on on the websites or you don't see the lower "wholsale" price whice is much lower. Daji is also on Ebay and if you look up Dajiwatch on facebook you can get his ebay link which is under a different name. Daji seems to be the biggest Parnis seller on Ebay based on feedback and they have good quality control.


It is available in 44mm from Parnishop.


----------



## yankeexpress

Saw a review of this Parnis. The review unit had a 28,800 bph movement. The one I received has a 21,600 bph movement. Nice affordable watch otherwise.



















(I changed the strap)


----------



## Franchiser

Does anyone know where I could buy the 45mm Parnis flightdeck homage?

You can see it here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/45mm-parnis-boat-chrono-247325.html

I have skinnier wrists so don't want to go for the 50mm, but I can't find the 45's on any of the sites linked in this thread or on eBay.


----------



## chicolabronse

Franchiser said:


> Does anyone know where I could buy the 45mm Parnis flightdeck homage?
> 
> You can see it here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/45mm-parnis-boat-chrono-247325.html
> 
> I have skinnier wrists so don't want to go for the 50mm, but I can't find the 45's on any of the sites linked in this thread or on eBay.


I'm pretty sure it only comes in 50mm


----------



## laoneill

@ delco714 - Awesome watch. Was looking at Getat's site. What specific watch & band is this? I want to replicate your purchase exactly.


----------



## delco714

laoneill said:


> @ delco714 - Awesome watch. Was looking at Getat's site. What specific watch & band is this? I want to replicate your purchase exactly.


this was a Getat
Item no. Name Qty Price Amount
mm44 (C3) 1:1 MM 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option :
Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / beige stitch 1 USD 165.00 / set USD 165.00


----------



## delco714

guys i need help!! i have a MM 47mm submariner bronzo homage.. the crown guard screw fell off and got lost!!! how do i get more screws?!!


----------



## Matt.D.

Hi Watchfellas.

Great piece from Ric, Thanks for writing and for all the information.

I recently took a punt on a Parnis, albeit a "top end" model with Sapphire glass and a Miyota engine, and when it arrived I have to say that I was blown away by the quality and finish.

I have enclosed a picture, after I had changed the strap for a good quality silicone black with white stitching 22mm number. The watch doesn't seem to have a model name or number. It's pretty chunky at 43mm without the crown, and has vintage style Snowflake hands, and a funky 70's style bezel. It feels very well made, and I'm overall very impressed. This model is relatively new, I think, and is available on the 'bay in the UK for around £145. If anybody does knw the name of this one, I'd be interested to know? It's almost a Black Bay tribute... With a funky bezel insert.









I have another Parnis on order, this time a Marina Militare "homage" handwinding, 44mm. This one is coming from China, so I'll report back on that experience once I've received it.

ATB,

Matt.D.


----------



## timetellinnoob

was thinking of picking up a GMT-sub Parnis down the line a little bit, but i'm a little confused about Parnis' status on this board. here's this thread, yet the 2nd post states "that there's to be *no* discussion of replica watches, whether for or against".

So which is it, enjoy the thread, or "*no* discussion of replica watches"? i'm honestly not trying to start something, i'm genuinely confused.


----------



## dfl3506

timetellinnoob said:


> was thinking of picking up a GMT-sub Parnis down the line a little bit, but i'm a little confused about Parnis' status on this board. here's this thread, yet the 2nd post states "that there's to be *no* discussion of replica watches, whether for or against".
> 
> So which is it, enjoy the thread, or "*no* discussion of replica watches"? i'm honestly not trying to start something, i'm genuinely confused.


Parnis doesn't make "replica" watches, it makes homage watches. Their watches either have the Parnis name or are unbranded (sterile).


----------



## timetellinnoob

dfl3506 said:


> Parnis doesn't make "replica" watches, it makes homage watches. Their watches either have the Parnis name or are unbranded (sterile).


so it's just about the semantics...


----------



## Shawnny

timetellinnoob said:


> so it's just about the semantics...


No. The problem comes when someone talks about or posts a picture of a watch that has a name on the dial but wasn't made by that company or entity that owns the trademark.


----------



## Shawnny

To expand, watch companies can't protect the look of a watch. As an example, you can make a watch that looks exactly like a Rolex. But, you can't legally put the name Rolex on the watch, unless you are Rolex.


----------



## Chascomm

timetellinnoob said:


> so it's just about the semantics...


The 'semantics' has arisen from the unfortunate common habit of whitewashing counterfeits as 'replica' instead of saying it like it is; 'fake'. Therefore, in order to be easily understood, Ric said 'replica' to mean an illegal copy of an existing trademarked property.

So in the context of, for example, Panerai-style watches sold by popular Parnis dealers; if the dial says 'Parnis' or is unsigned, then it is OK, whereas if it says 'Panerai' or 'Marina Militare' (a phrase registered to Panerai in the context of watch dial markings) then it is a fake/counterfeit/illegal.

Obviously having more original design content is preferable, but all we are cracking down on here at Watchuseek is actual illegal activity, _not_ what this member or that regard as morally inappropriate.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Chascomm said:


> The 'semantics' has arisen from the unfortunate common habit of whitewashing counterfeits as 'replica' instead of saying it like it is; 'fake'. Therefore, in order to be easily understood, Ric said 'replica' to mean an illegal copy of an existing trademarked property.
> 
> So in the context of, for example, Panerai-style watches sold by popular Parnis dealers; if the dial says 'Parnis' or is unsigned, then it is OK, whereas if it says 'Panerai' or 'Marina Militare' (a phrase registered to Panerai in the context of watch dial markings) then it is a fake/counterfeit/illegal.
> 
> Obviously having more original design content is preferable, but all we are cracking down on here at Watchuseek is actual illegal activity, _not_ what this member or that regard as morally inappropriate.


What he said...

And consider this: same watch, same movement, same quality, same worker, same production line, different batch; print Parnis on one batch, leave the next batch unbranded, print a copyrighted logo of a famous Swiss brand on the last batch. The first two are good to go via Ebay distributors, whilst the last goes onto the streets of Hong Kong to sell to tourists. Sad to say, but that's the truth of what goes on.

Ric


----------



## mhancock

Matt.D. said:


> Hi Watchfellas.
> 
> Great piece from Ric, Thanks for writing and for all the information.
> 
> I recently took a punt on a Parnis, albeit a "top end" model with Sapphire glass and a Miyota engine, and when it arrived I have to say that I was blown away by the quality and finish.
> 
> I have enclosed a picture, after I had changed the strap for a good quality silicone black with white stitching 22mm number. The watch doesn't seem to have a model name or number. It's pretty chunky at 43mm without the crown, and has vintage style Snowflake hands, and a funky 70's style bezel. It feels very well made, and I'm overall very impressed. This model is relatively new, I think, and is available on the 'bay in the UK for around £145. If anybody does knw the name of this one, I'd be interested to know? It's almost a Black Bay tribute... With a funky bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 3722506
> 
> 
> I have another Parnis on order, this time a Marina Militare "homage" handwinding, 44mm. This one is coming from China, so I'll report back on that experience once I've received it.
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Matt.D.


Matt,

Which ebay seller did you purchase from? I've noticed this one and thought it was pretty interesting. Mind posting a wrist shot?


----------



## dfl3506

Ric Capucho said:


> What he said...
> 
> And consider this: same watch, same movement, same quality, same worker, same production line, different batch; print Parnis on one batch, leave the next batch unbranded, print a copyrighted logo of a famous Swiss brand on the last batch. The first two are good to go via Ebay distributors, whilst the last goes onto the streets of Hong Kong to sell to tourists. Sad to say, but that's the truth of what goes on.
> 
> Ric


You have evidence of this?


----------



## Ric Capucho

dfl3506 said:


> You have evidence of this?


Yup.


----------



## dfl3506

Ric Capucho said:


> Yup.


OK, let's see it. Why didn't you show it without me asking instead of the silly "yup".


----------



## WatchNewbi3

Hello fellas, does anyone know if this site : Parnis|Parnis Watch|Marina Militare|Garton|Parnis Warch is trustable? I did some post searching on WUS and found the following post:
"_Whatever you do, do NOT use parniswatch.com, I ordered some wathces on March 3, paid for shipment with Fedex... Since then, no tracking no, no confirmation email no nothing - the email posted on their site belongs to someone else and they don't respond to any emails on the address I "paypaled" them the money. In short, do NOT ABSOLUTELY use parniswatch.com"

_from here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/safe-online-store-buy-parnis-watch-522246-3.html . However, since the post is so outdated, I will ask once again, is the website safe and trustable?


----------



## dfl3506

dfl3506 said:


> OK, let's see it. Why didn't you show it without me asking instead of the silly "yup".


Still waiting.


----------



## Ric Capucho

dfl3506 said:


> OK, let's see it. Why didn't you show it without me asking instead of the silly "yup".


You'll be waiting quite a while.

Do your own research and reply here when you have evidence to the contrary.

Ric


----------



## Weston1

Ric Capucho said:


> You'll be waiting quite a while.
> 
> Do your own research and reply here when you have evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Ric


That's kind of a silly answer when your accusation would be grounds for Parnis branded watches being banned on the forum.


----------



## dfl3506

Ric Capucho said:


> You'll be waiting quite a while.
> 
> Do your own research and reply here when you have evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Ric


Exactly as I thought, no evidence. Next time think before you post, or somebody might call you out on it and make you look stupid.


----------



## Ric Capucho

No you don't.

A proper analysis would get me into replica discussion territory, and hence banned. So as I said do your own research and see where it goes to. Weston and dfl3506 I assume that your hearts are in the right place, and you assume innocent unless proven and all that. Fair enough.

Seek and ye shall find, chaps.

Ric


----------



## dfl3506

Ric Capucho said:


> No you don't.
> 
> A proper analysis would get me into replica discussion territory, and hence banned. So as I said do your own research and see where it goes to. Weston and dfl3506 I assume that your hearts are in the right place, and you assume innocent unless proven and all that. Fair enough.
> 
> Seek and ye shall find, chaps.
> 
> Ric


What a weak cop-out! No analysis needed just some evidence to back up your statement, which we both know you don't have. However, I am happy to be proven wrong, just send me your evidence as a PM and then you run no risk of being banned. Right?


----------



## tissotguy

Hi guys,

I purchased the parnis gmt from bluesky537 from eBay which I believe is the famous man bush guy. After a couple of days, I noticed the date only moves half way. When I rotate the dial manually (to adjust the time), it corrected itself (shows the full date on the date window) around 10PM but then when it reaches 12AM, the date only move half-way. The watch itself keeps good time so far (+10 sec in a week). I can adjust it manually every day, by turning the crown forward (like when you adjusting the date) to get the full date in view, but it's just annoying.

Anyone has any issue with date window in Parnis watch? Is this basically a mechanical issue, hence, nothing I can do OR just something misaligned that I can take to the watch repair shop to fix it?

Thank you all. This is a great thread by the way.

Cheers.


----------



## EE-Elaine

this post is still here , really nice


----------



## EE-Elaine

maybe you can try to contact the seller to get some help



tissotguy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I purchased the parnis gmt from bluesky537 from eBay which I believe is the famous man bush guy. After a couple of days, I noticed the date only moves half way. When I rotate the dial manually (to adjust the time), it corrected itself (shows the full date on the date window) around 10PM but then when it reaches 12AM, the date only move half-way. The watch itself keeps good time so far (+10 sec in a week). I can adjust it manually every day, by turning the crown forward (like when you adjusting the date) to get the full date in view, but it's just annoying.
> 
> Anyone has any issue with date window in Parnis watch? Is this basically a mechanical issue, hence, nothing I can do OR just something misaligned that I can take to the watch repair shop to fix it?
> 
> Thank you all. This is a great thread by the way.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## EE-Elaine

yes , out of stock for long ....



EE-Elaine said:


> this post is still here , really nice





Perco said:


> Hi guys,
> Im new on this forum
> 
> I'd like to buy this watch (parnis, with seagull movement)
> View attachment 1643888
> 
> I've been looking for it on every websites mentionned on this post, but couln't find it. Anyone has any idea on where to find it ? Thanks


----------



## Matt.D.

As requested - sorry for the delay, I haven't been paying attention!


----------



## dfl3506

Matt.D. said:


> As requested - sorry for the delay, I haven't been paying attention!


Looks great, very tempted to get the red bezel, but baulk at paying $200 for one.


----------



## tissotguy

EE-Elaine said:


> maybe you can try to contact the seller to get some help


Yup. I actually did. He recommended me to take it to my local shop to inspect, which I did. The guy at the shop told me that most likely the gear has worn out. He also mentioned that the movement is not common so it may be expensive to get and he doesn't know how long it takes to order. I understand it is a cheap watch, don't really expect a lot from the watch but at least a fully working watch when you purchase it new :-x

So, I emailed the seller back and he apologized for the issue and ask to send the watch back. I was ready to just get another one, since it's a hassle to send the watch back and the time to go back and forth. He was nice enough to offer me to pay the shipping charge to ship the watch back. As he is nice enough to do that, I took it upon myself to show him how much would it cost to ship the item back...which is quite high from the US for registered mail (around $30). He said not to worry and just ship it back, even though he was really surprise on how much the shipping cost was. I was surprise with his response and taken aback on how great the service is for this watch :-! He probably could try to sell me another watch for lower price to cover the issue I'm having.

Long story short - I shipped the watch back. Took about a week to reach China, but another week to reach his place. The tracking stopped as soon as the parcel arrived in China which worries me a bit. I was not able to track the package to the final destination. Closer to the end of the 2nd week, I received an email from him that he received the watch and will look into it. A couple of hours later, he sent another email that a new watch is in the mail with tracking number provided |>

Got the new watch back a week later and here are some pictures :-!










































The difference from the first watch I received:

the date window, ofcourse is now fully working 
the lume (not great) but on the old watch some of the hour markers were missing the lume :-x This is not a big deal at all for me but maybe this one actually went to QC 
the new watch run slow for about 6 sec/day and somewhat steady after 5 days (keep the lost between -28 to -30 secs) of about 8 hrs of daily wear (not really active wear as I have a desk job). Put it in different positions to hopefully make it faster (I prefer faster), but no difference. Any suggestion? 

The not so great lume, oh well at least they're all there :-d









What a great overall experience and yes I did received the full amount of shipping credited to my account.

Cheers.


----------



## steve12345

I think that this parnis model is offered with a myota movement for $30 more. I am wondering which movement the watch has. I think you said the movement was rare according to the watchsmith that you brought it to.


----------



## Matt.D.

dfl3506 said:


> Looks great, very tempted to get the red bezel, but baulk at paying $200 for one.


I know what you're saying, but this is a a "top -end" model. It has the Miyota super reliable movement, sapphire glass, and just feels very well put together. I have another, cheaper Parnis, and the build quality difference is easily worth the extra money - Hope this helps you.

Also, I'm wondering if this particular model is a limited edition? i ask as mine has the nuber 187 engraved on the back of the case, whereas the only other pictures I've seen feature different 3 digit numbers.

ATB,

Matt.


----------



## arogle1stus

Ric Capucho:
Great reading piece. Enjoyed reading it. Keep up the good work.

Lou Snutt
Malfunction Junction, Texas


----------



## tissotguy

steve12345 said:


> I think that this parnis model is offered with a myota movement for $30 more. I am wondering which movement the watch has. I think you said the movement was rare according to the watchsmith that you brought it to.


Hi steve12345,

I belive the watch I have has a Chinese movement in it. The watchsmith I went to just played around a few minutes with the watch as he doesn't want to charge me to open the watch up and fiddle with it. He has seen this model before, hence his comment about the movement.

I don't belive this model come with miyota movement but I could be wrong. At least when I was looking at this watch to purchase, I don't see this model has option for miyota movement.

Cheers.


----------



## dfl3506

Matt.D. said:


> I know what you're saying, but this is a a "top -end" model. It has the Miyota super reliable movement, sapphire glass, and just feels very well put together. I have another, cheaper Parnis, and the build quality difference is easily worth the extra money - Hope this helps you. Also, I'm wondering if this particular model is a limited edition? i ask as mine has the nuber 187 engraved on the back of the case, whereas the only other pictures I've seen feature different 3 digit numbers. ATB, Matt.


 I don't want to take anything away from the watch, because as I said I'd love one myself. However, I do think they are very overpriced. I have one of Parnis' unbranded 43mm subs, which looks to me as though it shares exactly the same case as the homage Black Bay. The sub also has sapphire glass and a ceramic bezel, but probably a Chinese movement, that hacks and hand winds and keeps excellent time. I picked up the sub homage on Ebay for $70 delivered, so I'm not sure how they justify $200 for the BB homage when a Miyota movement can be added for an extra $30.


----------



## dfl3506

Casertano69 said:


> I bought this model Parnis few days ago...despite the reserve indicator marks 30 or 25 hours the watch often stops after just 12-15 hours..This problem may depend on what?..the watch is new condition..


Not being fully wound.


----------



## Casertano69

dfl3506 said:


> Not being fully wound.


No dear friend,the indicator in the power reserve was at full charge(40 hours)...Yesterday I didi wear the watch for all the sunday,I removed the watch from the wrist about at 10,00 p.m.(full charge indicator)this morning the watch was stopped at 8,33 a.m....with still 30 hours of charge about on the power reserve indicator...However, I decided to take it from my watchmaker for inspection, I explained the situation, told me that he will fully discharge to check the proper functioning of the 'reserve indicator ...


----------



## Matt.D.

That's a good looking watch. 

Have you considered contacting Parniswatch to ask them what makes this particular model so much dearer? I've heard nothing but good things from other members who have dealt with them - Just an idea?

ATB,

Matt


----------



## Casertano69

Matt.D. said:


> That's a good looking watch.
> 
> Have you considered contacting Parniswatch to ask them what makes this particular model so much dearer? I've heard nothing but good things from other members who have dealt with them - Just an idea?
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Matt


DearMatt,I bought the watch from an english seller on Ebay


----------



## Katoolsie

I have a Parnis. I was very happy with the seller and I got good service (That man Bush hehe).

However, I dont know if I would buy another "homage" watch. 
Whenever I wear it, I feel fake...Its hard to explain, but it just feels wrong. 
I feel a lot better when wearing my real Tissot or Seiko.

So from now on, I will just save a bit longer and get the real thing. (Or at least try to)


----------



## steve12345

dfl3506 said:


> I don't want to take anything away from the watch, because as I said I'd love one myself. However, I do think they are very overpriced. I have one of Parnis' unbranded 43mm subs, which looks to me as though it shares exactly the same case as the homage Black Bay. The sub also has sapphire glass and a ceramic bezel, but probably a Chinese movement, that hacks and hand winds and keeps excellent time. I picked up the sub homage on Ebay for $70 delivered, so I'm not sure how they justify $200 for the BB homage when a Miyota movement can be added for an extra $30.


I have the same watch but in the GMT model. $80 delivered. The only negatives on this watch are : 1) no lume 
...like zero lume, 2) water resistence to 30 meters 3) The bracelet endlinks are not as high as the face of the watch so if you are a nit picker and looked carefully at the watch where the top of the endlink ends then you will see a small gap. This is not a big deal but may to some.

Everything thing else is perfect and this watch is becoming my favorite.


----------



## Alden

Ebay picture. They do look nice.


----------



## tzook

Would you guys wear any of these underwater? Not diving or anything, but just swimming or in the shower? I know some of them say up to 300M water resistance buuut..... Little hesitant.


----------



## mr_nobody

tzook said:


> Would you guys wear any of these underwater? Not diving or anything, but just swimming or in the shower? I know some of them say up to 300M water resistance buuut..... Little hesitant.


You should probably assume these watches have no water resistance...


----------



## Mondial

Guys, I baught one of those _homage _watches whose "_name we're not allowed to speak_" from a dealer in Brittain. I don't even know if was supposed to be Parnis or not. I purchased it because it purportedly had the Seagull copy of the 6497 movement. I read a few reviews on the Seagul and all of them were good. It was advertised as having the mineral crystal and the 316L brushed stainless steel case. Also had the sea-through back and winding crown lever. To me, other than a good movement (and strap/bracelet), that's pretty much what most "worthy of owning" time pieces advertise. I laid out around $175.00 for it and, other than the strap, appears to be very well made. It's a nice looking watch. The movement even has a form of "jeweling" on it and the "blued" screws. Nowhere on it was name "Parnis" and the dial only reads "_the_ _name we're not allowed to mention_". Thing is, I bought it on e-Bay. Might be one of the better ones you guys are talking about???


----------



## Mondial

You say you purchased this watch on e-Bay? Do you remember who the seller was? I, too purchased one on e-Bay from a seller in England and am very happy with mine.


----------



## Darrin Todd

Maybe I've been really lucky but I've purchased two very nice watches that are branded as Parnis (but made by Gawd knows who) on Amazon. And both appear to be of excellent quality and keep great time (both contain Seagull ST 2530 movements). I can only vouch for the 3rd party seller in that I believe I have received two great timepieces, but that doesn't mean that a third purchase couldn't be a total dud. I've been fortunate in the past to get good response from Amazon in the dispute resolution process but I don't know how much further into the murky waters of the Chinese market I'm willing to venture at this point. I should probably quit while I appear to be ahead. 

Anyway, I purchased through the 'Sea-Gull watch storefront,' which possesses some good ratings from other Amazon buyers. However, don't assume that just because they call themselves the 'Sea-Gull Watch Storefront' that there is a direct connection between that store and the actual manufacturer. Having lived in Asia for half of my adult life has taught me better. Perhaps others here have experience with this seller and can shed more light on them. Cheers!


----------



## Elph02

About six years ago I took a "MM" to a local snobbish watch maker in my town to have the hands changed. When he was preparing the ticket he asked if the value of around $5,000 was accurate. I said are you kidding me, this thing cost me $125. He was surprised it cost so little. He changed the hands and when I went to pick it up he told me he had timed it and said the movement was as good as an ETA 6498 and of equal quality. I have about 10 different variants of MM and have never had a problem with them at all. One I wear on a nato as a beater. It has taken a lot of abuse and no issues. Purchase from Daji, Tse, Mansbushijie, & Getat. Have purchased a couple of Pilot variants off the bay and no issues either.


----------



## MParallel

I'm reading conflicting information. Where some say the MM name is a trademark owned by Panerai, some claim it's not. So what is it?


----------



## Hornet99

Any experienced Parnis buyers fancy helping me out please? I'm trying to find this particular model......



I've tried the "trusted dealers" but was wondering if anyone had seen one anywhere else?


----------



## dfl3506

Hornet99 said:


> Any experienced Parnis buyers fancy helping me out please? I'm trying to find this particular model......
> 
> I've tried the "trusted dealers" but was wondering if anyone had seen one anywhere else?


I would say that's been discontinued, but here's one similar. There's actually a few similar on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-LIMI...503481?hash=item3d036d5b39:g:UxkAAOSwyvBV-JAH


----------



## Hornet99

dfl3506 said:


> I would say that's been discontinued.


I was wondering that........

......thanks! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## dfl3506

Hornet99 said:


> I was wondering that........
> 
> ......thanks! Back to the drawing board!


I gave you a link to one very much like it on Ebay.


----------



## Hornet99

dfl3506 said:


> I gave you a link to one very much like it on Ebay.


Thanks fella! That's spot on!!


----------



## Hornet99

dfl3506 said:


> I gave you a link to one very much like it on Ebay.


Gotta say that I owe you one dfl3506, that link was to the exact watch I wanted!


----------



## dfl3506

Hornet99 said:


> Gotta say that I owe you one dfl3506, that link was to the exact watch I wanted!


Happy to help.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I bought an MM the other day. It was off eBay but the seller seems to have a decent reputation, hopefully it will be a decent watch and not a "learning experience". Will keep you posted!


----------



## john11t

I bought an MM from The Man on Friday. So far the communication has been pretty good. He even talked me out of EMS saying that airmail was "safer." I assume he meant that airmail slips past customs more easily, but I'm not worried about that. He hasn't shipped yet, but I did ask for sapphire and an alternate strap. This thread for sure gives me confidence in my purchase.


----------



## Hornet99

Got my Parnis br01 homage from watch assassin on Ebay and I'm very happy with it. Sorry for the lack of photos, but just have had a chance yet........

.......also got an Infantry rubber strap for about £4 and it's a great fit.

Managed to take a photo, not brilliant quality......


----------



## josha840

Anyone know if there is a date just homage that is 36-38 mm? I've only found the 40 mm versions.


----------



## RocketHurricane

Anyone have experience with the Parnis Power Reserve Automatic also known as the "Portuguese Chronometer"?

Can you recommend a reliable source? I'm thinking of putting it in my Christmas list.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506

RocketHurricane said:


> Anyone have experience with the Parnis Power Reserve Automatic also known as the "Portuguese Chronometer"?
> 
> Can you recommend a reliable source? I'm thinking of putting it in my Christmas list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any of the sellers on Ebay. You'll get the same watch whoever you buy from. Just type in Parnis Portuguese on this forum and you will find all the info you need.


----------



## Delta32

The only thing is, that you can't be certain that it's a white dial like in your picture. A lot of sellers sell it with a silvery sunburst dial, and it may be difficult to see in pictures. The descriptions can be misleading as well, if they write white and it's the silvery dial. Maybe try to contact beforehand. 

I have the silvery dial, it's very nice, so it's not like you have to fear it. But it can be a bit dissapointing if you were expecting a white dial.


----------



## robbery

Hornet99 said:


> Got my Parnis br01 homage from watch assassin on Ebay and I'm very happy with it. Sorry for the lack of photos, but just have had a chance yet........
> 
> .......also got an Infantry rubber strap for about £4 and it's a great fit.
> 
> Managed to take a photo, not brilliant quality......


That's awesome! Can I ask you what the lug-to-lug length is? What is your wrist size? How does it feel to wear it?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

robbery said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask you what the lug-to-lug length is? What is your wrist size? How does it feel to wear it?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Yes it is awesome!

Lug to lug is 54mm.

My wrist is 7"

It feels super comfortable to wear. Funnily enough despite being the same lug to lug as the maratac pilot this, IMHO, doesn't feel as big on the wrist.....

BTW I did get an infantry rubber strap to complete the look and that helps on the comfort.


----------



## robbery

Hornet99 said:


> Yes it is awesome!
> 
> Lug to lug is 54mm.
> 
> My wrist is 7"
> 
> It feels super comfortable to wear. Funnily enough despite being the same lug to lug as the maratac pilot this, IMHO, doesn't feel as big on the wrist.....
> 
> BTW I did get an infantry rubber strap to complete the look and that helps on the comfort.


Cool, thanks! I love look (especially clever of you to get an infantry strap to complete the style on the cheap) but I'm a 6.7 incher and I'm scared to pull that ebay trigger for it. Most of my watches are 40mm and under.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

robbery said:


> Cool, thanks! I love look (especially clever of you to get an infantry strap to complete the style on the cheap) but I'm a 6.7 incher and I'm scared to pull that ebay trigger for it. Most of my watches are 40mm and under.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment on my infantry strap purchase, really it's cause I'm a bit tight with money!

I'd say that if you don't feel comfortable with anything bigger than 42mm that this would be a step too far. I like 'em big, so I'm comfortable with this.....

......then again try it and it might just be right for you!


----------



## robbery

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my infantry strap purchase, really it's cause I'm a bit tight with money!
> 
> I'd say that if you don't feel comfortable with anything bigger than 42mm that this would be a step too far. I like 'em big, so I'm comfortable with this.....
> 
> ......then again try it and it might just be right for you!


Ah, that actually is very helpful to know. Your words will console me as I pass up my likely last chance to easily ebay one of these.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Gunnar_917 said:


> I bought an MM the other day. It was off eBay but the seller seems to have a decent reputation, hopefully it will be a decent watch and not a "learning experience". Will keep you posted!


So a week after I bought an MM from Greenstars0613 on Ebay, everything i working fine. Watch arrived perfectly and it is working well.

Yes the strap is awful so that will be changed. It is a really nice watch


----------



## entropism

I'm definitely interested in this watch, but I'd only want a white dial. Anyone have any sellers they can confirm sell it in white, and not silver?



Delta32 said:


> The only thing is, that you can't be certain that it's a white dial like in your picture. A lot of sellers sell it with a silvery sunburst dial, and it may be difficult to see in pictures. The descriptions can be misleading as well, if they write white and it's the silvery dial. Maybe try to contact beforehand.
> 
> I have the silvery dial, it's very nice, so it's not like you have to fear it. But it can be a bit dissapointing if you were expecting a white dial.


----------



## RocketHurricane

RocketHurricane said:


> Anyone have experience with the Parnis Power Reserve Automatic also known as the "Portuguese Chronometer"?
> 
> Can you recommend a reliable source? I'm thinking of putting it in my Christmas list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, after much searching I put a Parnis Power Reserve Automatic on my Christmas list that I found from an Amazon seller actually called "Parnis". Today I found an nicely wrapped oblong box under the tree.

For a moment the shape of the package made me think my wife had given me an Apple Watch, but opening the package revealed my first Parnis watch. On my initial inspection I was impressed. The case is very nicely finished with a mix of brushed and polished surfaces. The crown seems a tad small but I had noticed that in the photos online already. The dial also looked great with silvery white dial with silver sub dials and blued markings and hands. But then something seems off that I couldn't place, so I pulled up my Amazon wish list and compared the photos to the real watch. Then I realized my watch was completely missing the partial "12" and "6" numbers that should be showing above and below the sub dials:










I've looked at dozens of images of this watch in online reviews, eBay listings and various "Parnis" vendor websites, and they all show the partial 12 and 6. Perhaps there changed the dial design recently. I know some people dislike partial numbers but to me the completely missing numbers are visually jarring.

I haven't decided to return it yet but I'm leaning in that direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huyghe27

I have a question, I searched for these watches and they show up in the 100-130 dollar range, which is also seagull/shanghai/beijing range.... given the questions of quality of a Parnis watch, wouldnt those three be just better options outright?


----------



## Gunnar_917

huyghe27 said:


> I have a question, I searched for these watches and they show up in the 100-130 dollar range, which is also seagull/shanghai/beijing range.... given the questions of quality of a Parnis watch, wouldnt those three be just better options outright?


Well what exactly are you looking for in a watch? Also, what three watches were you looking at?


----------



## ChrisLJ

*Parnis Power Reserve Automatic*

"I haven't decided to return it yet but I'm leaning in that direction."

I just ordered a silver version from eBay on December 12 and it will be my first Chinese watch, whenever it arrives. I actually like the one you received, and think it looks better without the upper and lower partial number. My only qualm is the size, since I have a very small 6.5" wrist. I'm afraid I was a bit enamored by the looks and disregarded my desire to stay below 40mm.

The largest watch I have now is a Bulova Precisionist which measures approximately 47.6mm across the width to the crown end, and about 51mm lug to lug. So, maybe it will work out okay: I hope so since I already bought a deBeer Teju lizard grain strap in navy blue to go with it. Anyway, I'm glad you posted this so I won't be surprised with what I receive.

Oh, and by the way, this is my first post on Watchuseek. It's already caused me to order my first Chinese and first Russian watches, and I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Parnis Power Reserve Automatic*



ChrisLJ said:


> "I haven't decided to return it yet but I'm leaning in that direction."
> 
> I just ordered a silver version from eBay on December 12 and it will be my first Chinese watch, whenever it arrives. I actually like the one you received, and think it looks better without the upper and lower partial number. My only qualm is the size, since I have a very small 6.5" wrist. I'm afraid I was a bit enamored by the looks and disregarded my desire to stay below 40mm.
> 
> The largest watch I have now is a Bulova Precisionist which measures approximately 47.6mm across the width to the crown end, and about 51mm lug to lug. So, maybe it will work out okay: I hope so since I already bought a deBeer Teju lizard grain strap in navy blue to go with it. Anyway, I'm glad you posted this so I won't be surprised with what I receive.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, this is my first post on Watchuseek. It's already caused me to order my first Chinese and first Russian watches, and I'm sure there will be more to come.


Welcome

They aren't bad - fantastic watches for the price. I have similar sized wrists and they are a good judge for size before you fork out a lot for another brand


----------



## Fr Ian

*Re: Parnis Power Reserve Automatic*

I have joined this thread very late. I have two or three and each is powered by an Asian version of the 6498 or 9497 movement. In two of these I have replaced the movement - because I like the watch so much - with Swiss movements. In one I also bought a replacement dial to play with. These movements are plentiful and in fact the one that still has its Asian movement works just fine. In terms of Asian watches I have a nice Alpha that keeps great time and looks great as a poor man's P Ocean. I bought a Pilot watch in Thailand and found it had a Miyota automatic movement in it - it is a great time keeper and looks great. I have a couple of those movements on hand in case an Chinese one croaks. These are Franken watches - fun to wear and satisfy my watch cravings without breaking the bank. Happy New Year


----------



## Minorcollector

huyghe27 said:


> I have a question, I searched for these watches and they show up in the 100-130 dollar range, which is also seagull/shanghai/beijing range.... given the questions of quality of a Parnis watch, wouldnt those three be just better options outright?


I am very happy with my MM. If you aren't a "movement snob" then these are fantastic watches.


----------



## RocketHurricane

I may use the refund from my Parnis Power Reserve Auto to get a MM. Not sure if I will buy one ready to wear or go for assembling my own from the components. I'd prefer the latter but may be to impatient!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisLJ

*Re: Parnis Power Reserve Automatic*

Thanks Gunnar for the welcome. By the tracker mine should arrive next week, and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Parnis Power Reserve Automatic*



ChrisLJ said:


> Thanks Gunnar for the welcome. By the tracker mine should arrive next week, and I'm really looking forward to it.


Post some pics when you get it


----------



## Outta Time

Just a bit of an update to this- I see Parnis watches fairly regularly these days, and the majority of them utilize Chinese versions of Miyota 82xx movts. I have recently replaced these in several cases to the actual Miyota product, whether it is the 8215 or the GMT 8217. There are an increasing number of SeaGull watches from Parnis, also under the name of 'Marina Miltare,' and these are a different animal altogether. I don't have any interchangeability specs for these and no feedback on longevity. They do seem to be of a higher quality than the DG movts, but again, no real world idea of how long they last.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I've used a seller called Greenstars0613 on eBay. Bought two watches from them and the watches work realy well and post sales service is great


----------



## Shawnny

Isn't MM talk, when it's related to Parnis, illegal around here?


----------



## velvet396

This thread was great when I was considering a parnis late last year.
Are there any substantial updates that someone can provide?

I'm looking to buying some watches for fun (like costume jewelry)  and want to know my options for reliable/responsive Parnis vendors.

And yes, MM talk is forbidden (see the sticky forum post).


----------



## dfl3506

velvet396 said:


> This thread was great when I was considering a parnis late last year.
> Are there any substantial updates that someone can provide?
> 
> I'm looking to buying some watches for fun (like costume jewelry)  and want to know my options for reliable/responsive Parnis vendors.
> 
> And yes, MM talk is forbidden (see the sticky forum post).


I would say that most if not all Ebay sellers of Parnis watches are OK. I have bought around 6 from different sellers and the quality of all was good.


----------



## visualplane

Interested in getting a parnis watch but are they waterproof for showering?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506

visualplane said:


> Interested in getting a parnis watch but are they waterproof for showering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Why take a chance? I never shower with watches, even those rated to 500m.


----------



## kosa123

I know that this topic is a bit old, but i'm thinking of buying parnis milgauss from amazon. What do you think guys? any1 tryed it yet? the seller is ''whatswatch''

I just want my watch to work (mechanism).. everything else is no problem (****ty bracelet, bad materials,...) Is this a safe buy?

Thanks for help!

sorry for bad english!


----------



## Deegan42

kosa123 said:


> I know that this topic is a bit old, but i'm thinking of buying parnis milgauss from amazon. What do you think guys? any1 tryed it yet? the seller is ''whatswatch''
> 
> I just want my watch to work (mechanism).. everything else is no problem (****ty bracelet, bad materials,...) Is this a safe buy?
> 
> Thanks for help!
> 
> sorry for bad english!


I ordered a watch from Ali express yesterday but upon reading this thread this morning I canceled and ordered from parniswatch.net. I wanted to make sure I got a seagull movement.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kosa123

Deegan42 said:


> I ordered a watch from Ali express yesterday but upon reading this thread this morning I canceled and ordered from parniswatch.net. I wanted to make sure I got a seagull movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm going with ebay this time. Order from a seller 'attract_watch'. He's got nice rating, and ppl do compliment his watches, so..... I hope the watch would be ok. 
I'll let you know with some pics, when i get it.

The only thing, why i didn't went with parnis.net is the payment.. I want to pay with Visa.. Just a habbit..  + security reasons..


----------



## Chamo22

I've ordered from Parnis.net and found them to be reliable.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I recently bought three Parnis type watches, and I used this thread extensively while I was looking, so a belated "thank you" to everyone who has contributed so far. Here's my contribution- the first two (still waiting to receive the third).

On April 2, a Saturday evening, I ordered a 42mm Neiton-branded watch for $103 from Manbush. Per the instructions on the site, I emailed them to get an order confirmation. I did not receive a response. On April 8, I emailed again, and copied another email address I found on the site. This time, I received a confirmation email from the second email address, stating that the watch had been shipped on April 4. Why the first email address never responded, I don't know. The watch arrived on April 15, packaged securely but without manuals or other frills. I had paid for tracking, but not expedited mail. They did send me the tracking information, which was great. Here's the watch-















(I posted a mini review here- https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/post-up-your-parnis-941039-45.html#post28878698)

My first purchase had been intended to "test" the Parnis sellers and see what sort of quality they were offering at these crazy low prices. I couldn't help myself though, and before the first one arrived, I bought another. On April 3, a Sunday, I placed an order with parniswatchnet. Again I emailed to confirm the order. This time I heard back on April 4. The watch I purchased was a 44mm Panerai-style PVD coated dive watch on a leather strap for $195, which came to $220 with expedited shipping and tracking. Amazingly enough, it showed up at my door on April 6, the following Wednesday. As it turns out, it had been shipped just from Brooklyn to me in Manhattan. Apparently parniswatchnet has a Brooklyn affiliate that sells nato straps, and my watch shipped from the affiliate. Here's the watch-

















The leather strap is actually super high quality, and the movement feels good when I'm setting it. The rotor spins well, if just a little loud. I'm super happy with the quality of this watch, and I'm glad I spent a few more dollars on it. Hopefully it lasts me the 10-15 years until I can afford a real Panerai!

All in all, I'd highly recommend both Manbush and parniswatchnet. I liked one of Manbush's other options that I've already ordered a third. Again, communication from them is not great, certainly not as good as parniswatchnet. I still wish I'd discovered these sites a couple years ago!


----------



## ARMADUK

Ah crap, while ordering I have opened this thread but didnt read the first post fully to pay up for EMS. I hope man in the bush package arrives even without EMS


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I ordered two of mine from Manbush without choosing EMS. The Neiton arrived in 13 days, and I'm at day 16 waiting for the second. I don't think you need to stress the EMS.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

My second Manbush order just arrived today, so 18 days after ordering, with no EMS. It's an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean homage, and cost me about $200 shipped. I've attached a few photos below.

As the OP noted, they come shipped securely, but without frills. Here's an unwrap so you can see. It's a styrofoam shell, covered in fairly thick plastic wrap. I didn't take a photo, but in this package, unlike the last, they scammed on the import tax by calling it a "timer" and valued it at $30. Inside the styrofoam is bubble wrap, inside that is the watch in another plastic sleeve. It's super sturdy packaging.











































It's a comfortable watch, not too heavy, and despite the 45mm size it wears smaller due to lug shape. Per the usual, the strap is total junk, and I've already planned to replace it with a Nato strap. The movement is not particularly fancy, but it is Miyota, so reasonably well made. The exhibition caseback is an interesting touch, but I don't love it. I had expected the case to be a little less glossy, and so I'm a little disappointed in the finish. It looks more like glossy paint than a PVD coating. The writing on the bezel also looks cheap. The bezel is ceramic, but looks like the numbers and lines were just painted onto it. The glass is sapphire, but not AR coated, as is super obvious in the photo below. It has all the components that buyers look for- ceramic bezel, sapphire glass, Miyota movement, exhibition caseback- but without the construction quality of a high-end watch.

I bought this watch because I was considering buying a real Omega Planet Ocean, and a couple days after I ordered it I just went ahead and bought the real thing. So, in a super unfair comparison, I put both of them next to each other. I've mostly liked the Parnis watches I've bought, but I think this may be the last one. The quality is just so much lower compared to the real deal. I'm now planning on giving this one away, because I'm sure my brother, who doesn't know mechanical watches, will find it interesting. Unfortunately I've been spoiled now!









(Notice in particular the difference in anti-reflective coating, the beefier bezel, the quality of the strap/ bracelet, and the design of the hands. You can't tell here, but the lume on the Parnis is much weaker too)


----------



## ARMADUK

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I ordered two of mine from Manbush without choosing EMS. The Neiton arrived in 13 days, and I'm at day 16 waiting for the second. I don't think you need to stress the EMS.


Thats good news  They sent me some tracking number after I emailed them if the package was sent or not, its still not trackable thou, maybe next week. My biggest consern now is with the alignment of the marks on bezel and dial and ofcourse hoping that the cyclop is not crooked which I have noticed in some videos with Parnis


----------



## ARMADUK

Can anyone confirm how wide the lug are on Parnis Pepsi/Batman GMT *43mm* case? On amazon it says 22 and 24, on the sellers site it is 21mm. Will 22 leather/nato/jubilee fit or it needs to be 20mm?


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I'd email the seller. They're pretty good at getting back to you on questions like that.


----------



## Deegan42

Just got my gmt from parniswatch.net and I couldn't be happier! Not too bad of a wait for getting the free shipping either. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickywicket

Deegan42 said:


> Just got my marina militare gmt from parniswatch.net and I couldn't be happier! Not too bad of a wait for getting the free shipping either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Careful when posting photos of your MM homage watch. There is some sort of copyright/patent violation issue and Panerai doesn't really like it so sometimes people get a little twitchy when you name the watch entirely or post photos where the logo is clear. I don't know the rules exactly, but I won't post photos of mine because I don't want to ruffle any feathers.

But that thing looks great. Mine is a GMT too, but without the bezel and a blue dial.


----------



## Deegan42

Tickywicket said:


> Careful when posting photos of your MM homage watch. There is some sort of copyright/patent violation issue and Panerai doesn't really like it so sometimes people get a little twitchy when you name the watch entirely or post photos where the logo is clear. I don't know the rules exactly, but I won't post photos of mine because I don't want to ruffle any feathers.
> 
> But that thing looks great. Mine is a GMT too, but without the bezel and a blue dial.


Thanks for the heads up. I realize I am not that clear on the rules and mine doesn't just say parnis.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## outatim3

what is the thinnest parnis?


----------



## ARMADUK

So GMT 43mm arrived. Well... bezel insert is not glued in 100% correctly it's a little bit off, probably 0,3mm, also numbers on the bezel are not placed correctly, single numbers are placed correctly right in the middle of the dots that represent uneven numbers but double numbers are not in the middle of the dots as they should be, dumdum who designed it is probably eather blind or stupid :roll: These kind of things make me mad, how much effort does it take for the dumbass in the factory to give a damn to give it a second look and do it correctly??? I am not sending it back cause I had to pay import taxes, handlenig fee + I'll have to pay shipping to china. These are small flaws but so damn irritating :-x Lugs are actually 21mm, I can live with that and 22mm leather band still fit there but srsly, what idiot thought that this is a great idea? Movement has quite alot of play while setting it up but I knew that from the reviews, after a few attempts I managed to set it all correctly and it works fine after that with accuracy 19s/day sofar.

Crooked insert









When I set it in the right position you see the 12 in the bottom in the wrong place









To positives - it looks very good, finish is also good, not Seiko good but good. Bracelet is great, solid links and endlinks, I love that pin wholes are higher and closer to the case than usual so when you put it on leather there is no moster gap. I think 40mm version would look even better than 43mm.

Pics


----------



## ARMADUK

Well... just managed to fix crooked bezel insert without damaging it or taking it off. I thought that they just slapped it in and the glue didnt have time to stiffen yet so while holding the case I tried to push the insert around in the bezel with thumbs while heating it up with friction and little by little it moved! It's fixed now  I am a happy duck


----------



## outsidesmoke07

ARMADUK said:


> Well... just managed to fix crooked bezel insert without damaging it or taking it off. I thought that they just slapped it in and the glue didnt have time to stiffen yet so while holding the case I tried to push the insert around in the bezel with thumbs while heating it up with friction and little by little it moved! It's fixed now  I am a happy duck


I'm glad you were able to find a fix. It's obnoxious that their quality control is so poor, but at least poor in a user-fixable way. I think you're right about 43mm vs. 40mm too- those flaws certainly show up larger on a bigger watch.

I'll be interested in hearing how the GMT works. It seems like a lot of the cheaper GMT movements have problems with the hand lining up properly, and moving at the correct speed. I also hope the movement slows down as it breaks in, most Parnis watches do better than +19 sec/day.

The lume actually looks pretty decent! That's one area where I've found Parnis lacking, they really cheap out on the lume.


----------



## Bartok14

Hello everybody. This is my first post. I know with certain forums that people tend to neglect first posts, but I'm hoping to find some information. I am currently studying to become a pilot. As such, I need a timepiece that is relatively inexpensive, is also accurate, and looks damn good on my wrist. I did some looking around for about a week now, and I think that the style that I am looking for is the Parnis pilot style watches. I just like how they look, and I think I want to make that watch the first purchase I make. Upon researching these watches I came across this thread, so I thought I may as well ask some questions. 
So far the style that I am looking for is one that includes a date counter, has a second hand (not the small dial), is automatic, and has a window at the back of the watch (just cause I like the way it looks). Other than that I've heard that seagull movement is the one to look for (is this true)? If anyone could point me in the direction of some reputable dealers I would very much appreciate it. I'm a Canadian resident. Also if anyone has any thoughts about these watches I'd be interested to know. I have a fairly large wrist, so I'm not sure if the strap that it comes with will fit me or not. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Bartok14

Also I have found some versions of the watch that I like on Ebay, but I don't know if I am allowed to post the links on this website. So if someone could let me know if that is allowable I'd appreciate that. Thanks


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Welcome to the forum, Bartok, and good luck with your plans to become a pilot. A pilot-style watch will certainly help you complete the look, and is a good way to get into mechanical watches. The nice thing about a Parnis is it'll help you refine your preferences for later, when you can afford to spend a bit more. The caveat with Parnis is that they're a great value for the price, but they'll still look and feel a little cheap compared to the micro-brands charging in to $500+ range. You're doing yourself a disservice if you don't at least consider a brand like Steinhart- these are high value as well, with features like fancier movements, antireflective coating (important in bright environments), and better lume (great for night) that you won't find in Parnis (Pilot Watch - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces). If you want to look the part on the ground Parnis is fine, but if you want useability in the air you should go a little higher end.

That aside, the retailers I'd recommend are the ones mentioned in the first post of this thread. The forum software doesn't allow their web addresses to be posted directly, but if you Google the names they'll pop right up. Definitely peruse a few of them- they all have similar (sometimes the same) stock, but each also has some unique styles. I've had good experience personally with parniswatchnet and manbush.

I think you're going to have trouble finding pilot-style watches that are both automatic, and have a clear caseback. For some reason (historical styling, I presume), Pilot watches tend to be handwound with a clear caseback, or automatic with a solid caseback. I could be wrong, but my brief search right now isn't finding much.

You should be ok posting ebay links here, as long as they're not trademark counterfeiting.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Couple other things I should mention-

The various Parnis sellers typically have hundreds or thousands of different styles for sale. Their sites are also organized very poorly, and with inconsistent naming conventions and useless search tools. To really find what you want, you just have to manually search all those thousands of options. I enjoy that, but you may not.

If I convinced you to upgrade to a micro-brand, there's a whole forum here Pilots' & Military watches of pilot watch enthusiasts who could suggest specific models that fit your desired particulars. I don't own a Parnis pilot watch, but I worry about that giant flat crystal without AR coating just turning into a mirror in a bright environment. Look how much reflection I get off of my Panerai-style crystal while indoors.


----------



## Bartok14

Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate the detailed information that you gave. Unfortunately for me, I'm a student pilot, which is a very expensive investment for me already. Although the watches you listed look fantastic, they are greatly out of my price range. I'm looking for more of a best bang for the buck type scenario, and $150 Cad is about all I can spend. If you think that there are any brands I should look into that I haven't considered please let me know. The glare doesn't bother me too much as we are always wearing sunglasses anyway's. The night luminescence may be a bit weak but I will address that in the future anyway, as I have my eye on a cassio g-shock model for night flying and greater functionality. I essentially spent a week looking at the top lists on google for best pilot watches, and I really liked the parnis for the price range they offer. I've been checking out the websites in the first post and have narrowed my search down to a few watches. I have seen some of the automatic parnis watches that have window backs, but the one in particular that I like has a solid backing. I'm curious if it is possible to change the back without interfering with the mechanisms inside. For instance if I got 2 parnis watches for a deal, both the same size, would the backs be interchangeable? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## KtWUS

Bartok14 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate the detailed information that you gave. Unfortunately for me, I'm a student pilot, which is a very expensive investment for me already. Although the watches you listed look fantastic, they are greatly out of my price range. I'm looking for more of a best bang for the buck type scenario, and $150 Cad is about all I can spend. If you think that there are any brands I should look into that I haven't considered please let me know. The glare doesn't bother me too much as we are always wearing sunglasses anyway's. The night luminescence may be a bit weak but I will address that in the future anyway, as I have my eye on a cassio g-shock model for night flying and greater functionality. I essentially spent a week looking at the top lists on google for best pilot watches, and I really liked the parnis for the price range they offer. I've been checking out the websites in the first post and have narrowed my search down to a few watches. I have seen some of the automatic parnis watches that have window backs, but the one in particular that I like has a solid backing. I'm curious if it is possible to change the back without interfering with the mechanisms inside. For instance if I got 2 parnis watches for a deal, both the same size, would the backs be interchangeable? Thanks again for your help!


If bang for buck is the main issue, I think you might want to check out the pilots in the Seiko 5 range (I know this is a Chinese watch forum, please don't kill me!). The SNK80* has become a sort of classic and is less than half your budget.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bartok14 said:


> Hello everybody. This is my first post. I know with certain forums that people tend to neglect first posts, but I'm hoping to find some information. I am currently studying to become a pilot. As such, I need a timepiece that is relatively inexpensive, is also accurate, and looks damn good on my wrist. I did some looking around for about a week now, and I think that the style that I am looking for is the Parnis pilot style watches. I just like how they look, and I think I want to make that watch the first purchase I make. Upon researching these watches I came across this thread, so I thought I may as well ask some questions.
> So far the style that I am looking for is one that includes a date counter, has a second hand (not the small dial), is automatic, and has a window at the back of the watch (just cause I like the way it looks). Other than that I've heard that seagull movement is the one to look for (is this true)? If anyone could point me in the direction of some reputable dealers I would very much appreciate it. I'm a Canadian resident. Also if anyone has any thoughts about these watches I'd be interested to know. I have a fairly large wrist, so I'm not sure if the strap that it comes with will fit me or not.
> Thanks so much.


I bought this watch from this seller a little while ago:
47mm Parnis Gray Dial Seagull 2551 Automatic Mens Wrist Watch P38C | eBay

The watch is really nice and has great wrist presence. The only issue with the watch is that the rotor is LOUD and this makes it sound cheap. The watch itself keeps great time.

The seller is fantastic! It was the second Parnis I bought off them. I had an issue with the clasp (it was terrible) so the seller shipped out a new clasp for me straight away.

Parnis is can be a bit of a minefield in terms of who to buy from. From what I read about the brand e watches are decently made however sellers can be hit and miss.


----------



## Alden

I have this manual wind parnis pilot, and while I love the looks of it and the strap is actually decent, it does run fast. It gains about 15 seconds a day. You just have to be aware of this and reset it every few days, or once a week.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Gunnar_917 said:


> I bought this watch from this seller a little while ago:
> 47mm Parnis Gray Dial Seagull 2551 Automatic Mens Wrist Watch P38C | eBay
> 
> The watch is really nice and has great wrist presence. The only issue with the watch is that the rotor is LOUD and this makes it sound cheap. The watch itself keeps great time.
> 
> The seller is fantastic! It was the second Parnis I bought off them. I had an issue with the clasp (it was terrible) so the seller shipped out a new clasp for me straight away.
> 
> Parnis is can be a bit of a minefield in terms of who to buy from. From what I read about the brand e watches are decently made however sellers can be hit and miss.


That's a really nice looking watch and meets Bartok's desires perfectly, good choice!

I don't know about modding/swapping the Parnis cases, but it's an interesting idea.

Also certainly take a look at Seiko, I don't like their looks as much but they're also great values.


----------



## Bartok14

Yes I saw this watch on ebay today and was trying to win an auction for it, because it was about $50 Cad cheaper than on any of the other websites mentioned. I didn't win unfortunately but I think I've found the watch that suits my style. Although I can't seem to be able to post a link since I don't have enough posts. I think I'm going to be ordering from dajiwatch, I'm curious if anyone has a coupon code or knows where I can find one, as there is room for one in the checkout.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bartok14 said:


> Yes I saw this watch on ebay today and was trying to win an auction for it, because it was about $50 Cad cheaper than on any of the other websites mentioned. I didn't win unfortunately but I think I've found the watch that suits my style. Although I can't seem to be able to post a link since I don't have enough posts. I think I'm going to be ordering from dajiwatch, I'm curious if anyone has a coupon code or knows where I can find one, as there is room for one in the checkout.


What are you using? Tapatalk? Browser?

use the advanced mode if you're using a browser.


----------



## ARMADUK

My 3 weeks old GMT just lost thread on screw down crown  Anyone dealed with returns to man-.-bush seller? I don't really wanna pay tax, customs and handling for the replacement watch again, do they refund money if the watch is faulty? I red their policy on the site, just wondering if someone had that experience yet.


----------



## ARMADUK

Nobody had problems with a watch from man-.-bush?






I must be so special


----------



## Juant

ARMADUK said:


> Nobody had problems with a watch from man-.-bush?
> View attachment 8470346
> I must be so special


I had a so called 200 m diver which broke after six months of use. I contacted Manbu*, had a quick reply from them and then I sent my watch back to service. It took quite a long Time but in the end I had a New watch.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

ARMADUK said:


> Nobody had problems with a watch from man-.-bush?
> View attachment 8470346
> I must be so special


I ordered a watch from mr bush which got lost during shipping, he replaced it without question, I know another member that had to return a faulty parnis to him, took a few weeks to get it back but all problems were sorted, I've always had good cs from him with fast responses to any questions.

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## TightLines612

I see a lot of talk about MM watches in here. Quick Google obviously didn't help. Anyone mind explaining?


----------



## TightLines612

Nevermind - found the sticky.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I am looking to purchase a sterile dial dress watch from Dajiwatch. I noticed their standard shipping method already includes insurance; is there a specific reason I should use EMS @+$20? I assume the regular shipping does not include tracking, but is it way more rough with the packages or something?


----------



## Ludov

Hello to all. I just joined the forum, after finding this thread via Google.
A few words of introduction as I didn't find a dedicated section (I may have missed it). I've worked as a sales manager for 15 years in the ceramic, then special metals industry. I've had occasional business selling special materials to watch case makers for high-end brands and I fell in love with the swiss watch industry.
The watches I would like to own are far out of reach, financially speaking. I've had the joy of holding in my hands a Richard Mille RM 005, multiple Panerais, a MontBlanc tantalum diver (100th anniversary edition), some beautiful Daniel Roth models, and I've seen a Quenttin tourbillon "stand up" out of its box (but not touched it). Great memories.
I own a modest Revue Thommen submariner homage, love it.
I've just bought a MM from one of the sources listed in page 1 and a leather strap to replace stock SS. Special thank you to Ric for the post, by the way.


----------



## szyman

DerangedGoose said:


> I am looking to purchase a sterile dial dress watch from Dajiwatch. I noticed their standard shipping method already includes insurance; is there a specific reason I should use EMS @+$20? I assume the regular shipping does not include tracking, but is it way more rough with the packages or something?


Same question to ask. Is it worth to pay 20$ extra for EMS (safety wise, waiting period is irrelevant for me), wheres the standard mailing methog is claimed to be 'registrated airmail'?

Thaks for sharing!


----------



## 1stiski

Sterile parnis Milgaus came , super pleased with the item . Seems like the workmanship is quite good and feels solid , nothing about it makes me say cheap , although the price was ... 

I couldn't be happier wearing this sterile faced sorta Milgaus style homage 

I know there are horror stories out there , but I won't hesitate using bluesky537 for future purchases .


----------



## claudiusftl

Very informative. Thank you for your post. I know you wrote this some time ago but I was looking into Parnis and that really got me thinking now...but then again what you pay is what you....


----------



## IvanC

I've had good luck with http://www.mywatchcode.com/

They sell some items for less on their eBay page too. Shipping was slow but watch arrived in good condition. The strap on the Parnis I just bought was much better quality than my previous Corgeut purchase.


----------



## Gunnar_917

1stiski said:


> Sterile parnis Milgaus came , super pleased with the item . Seems like the workmanship is quite good and feels solid , nothing about it makes me say cheap , although the price was ...
> 
> I couldn't be happier wearing this sterile faced sorta Milgaus style homage
> 
> I know there are horror stories out there , but I won't hesitate using bluesky537 for future purchases .


Kind of Milgauss homage?? It is a homage

looks great though. I've been very tempted by one of those


----------



## Dec1968

Have any of you had the water resistance tested and subsequently improved?


----------



## IvanC

I purchased an inexpensive 22mm deBeer Black Teju Lizard-Grain leather strap for my Parnis GMT. Looks nice; not bad for a $75 watch and $25 strap!


----------



## TomWM

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and I've been looking for a cheap diver/GMT and a dressier watch, I stumbled across Parnis and they looked like really good deals. Does anyone have any experience with parniswatch.pro Because their stock has a lot more than the stores mentioned in the original post. If not I think I'll buy from one of the recommended stores. Thanks


----------



## outsidesmoke07

TomWM said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here and I've been looking for a cheap diver/GMT and a dressier watch, I stumbled across Parnis and they looked like really good deals. Does anyone have any experience with parniswatch.pro Because their stock has a lot more than the stores mentioned in the original post. If not I think I'll buy from one of the recommended stores. Thanks


Good question, because I haven't dealt with them. I'd stick to the sticky'd options though- even those are a little shady, and you can get lost in some shady stuff pretty fast when you're talking Parnis.


----------



## guivs

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Good question, because I haven't dealt with them. I'd stick to the sticky'd options though- even those are a little shady, and you can get lost in some shady stuff pretty fast when you're talking Parnis.


Isn't parniswatch.pro the new url for parniswatch.net ? I may be wrong though...


----------



## krewblink

I Researched Deeply Into these watches to buy them wholesale.
It doesnt seem that Parnis has a legit alibaba or .........s account. These are just resellers.

What is weird is that these websites such as parniswatch .pro etc. dont have the original photos as parnis brand put out.. Something Seems off. I think we might be getting fakes? Not sure.

Here is were i ended up. https:// world.tmall .com/item/38149708652.htm?id=38149708652&rn=72defc03c4479bd1b0ea7d519a58dc1a&abbucket=0

As you can see the Quality Of presentation and PRICE are a major difference then these sellers on .........s and websites...

Im still a little lost. Any Chinese People in here can explain 

Kudos


----------



## minchomexa

Had a great transaction with qifawatch on ebay. Rotor is a little loud but overall beautiful watch.


----------



## GraX

minchomexa said:


> Had a great transaction with qifawatch on ebay. Rotor is a little loud but overall beautiful watch.


it is common with the st25 movement


----------



## Droyal

While not Panaris, these two came from Daji Watches and are top notch in fit and finish. I will say the original strap on the Corgeut was terrible. Time keeping in the 8200 series Miyota is very good. Can't say enough about the price and packaging.


----------



## GraX

Droyal said:


> While not Panaris, these two came from Daji Watches and are top notch in fit and finish. I will say the original strap on the Corgeut was terrible. Time keeping in the 8200 series Miyota is very good. Can't say enough about the price and packaging.


does it have miyota 8215? the second hand is not stuttering?


----------



## Droyal

GraX said:


> does it have miyota 8215? the second hand is not stuttering?


The Corgeut has a 8215 and the Debert a 821A. Both keep time at less than +10 per day. The second hand moves like any other 21600bph movement.


----------



## mouseandcat

i'm looking for some input for where to buy a parnis watch (preferably just the case):

i'm looking for a seller that provides glidelocks with their parnis gmt/sub watches.

i have a spare miyota 8215 movement and an extra dssd glide lock bracelet from a project (no logos stamped on it, from chinese fleabay, likely spec'ed to fit a rolex, but i dont have a dssd to confirm). http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v506/rjbroer/Fratello/deepsea_035.jpg

i want to use up spare parts (hands, movement, bracelet) to complete a watch so ideally i would like to purchase the case only. my assumption is that there's only one supplier of replica glidelock bracelets and are all the same dimensions......perhaps i'm wrong with this assumption?

any suggestions or tips will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Droyal

mouseandcat said:


> i'm looking for some input for where to buy a parnis watch (preferably just the case):
> 
> i'm looking for a seller that provides glidelocks with their parnis gmt/sub watches.
> 
> i have a spare miyota 8215 movement and an extra dssd glide lock bracelet from a project (no logos stamped on it, from chinese fleabay, likely spec'ed to fit a rolex, but i dont have a dssd to confirm). http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v506/rjbroer/Fratello/deepsea_035.jpg
> 
> i want to use up spare parts (hands, movement, bracelet) to complete a watch so ideally i would like to purchase the case only. my assumption is that there's only one supplier of replica glidelock bracelets and are all the same dimensions......perhaps i'm wrong with this assumption?
> 
> any suggestions or tips will be greatly appreciated!


Dajiwatch sells lots of cases.


----------



## minchomexa

xiaosong12580 on ebay has cases and hands for sale. I bought from him before and had a good experience.


----------



## raheelc

Droyal said:


> While not Panaris, these two came from Daji Watches and are top notch in fit and finish. I will say the original strap on the Corgeut was terrible. Time keeping in the 8200 series Miyota is very good. Can't say enough about the price and packaging.


Does there happen to be an option for a metal bracelet for the Debert watch?


----------



## Lezteid

I just received my Debert 42mm pilot watch. A clear copy of IWC Le Petit Prince 5009, but with a nice twist: it is not 46mm in diamater but rather just 42mm. I have 46mm watches in abundance, and wanted a pilot watch that is smaller.

Damn, this watch looks absolutely gorgeous. I just came home from a trip, and (as I always do) drooled at all the luxury watches at the airport while waiting for my connection. I honestly truly genuinely can barely tell the difference between this watch and any generic Tag or Oris when it comes to look and feel, and that certain 'this-looks-like-quality' feeling that lingers around such watches. The case is flawless and symmetric, edges are nicely and evenly rounded. The crown is basic but well finished, and commands a hacking movement, date and time can be adjusted in different positions.
And than there is the dial... I inspected it under a lupe, and it is VERY hard to find any flaws. Let me rephrase: I could not find any at all. The colour is a deep blue, that shimmers under light and becomes slightly brighter. The hands are elegant (of course they are, direct copies of the original), numbers are well aligned, digit in date window is centered properly. The strap of course is mediocre, and I removed it in the first 10 seconds of me holding the watch in my hands 

I have all different sort of watches, most of them between the 15EUR and 250EUR price range. This Debert cost me 58EUR on ebay (including delivery), and is easily the best looking out of all of them. Well, until I get my TH Aquaracer soon 

I tried to make photos, but am not equipped at the moment to do quality ones, so this one will have to do. It does not do justice of the watch, but hey thats just how it is with watch photos.


----------



## OllieVR

Does your "milgaus" have a screw down crown? I've always loved the coke bottle green of the crystal. I bought myself a "Batman" GMT here while back and added a green handed GMT and submariner to the kitty shortly thereafter. Love them but they all have screw downs.

Just received some Strapcode "revenge" endlinks for the Batman and I'm loving the look. It did take a little "customizing" to get the strap through the tiny slot but once on, I think it looks pretty sharp!


----------



## FromChinawithwatch

tissotguy said:


> Yup. I actually did. He recommended me to take it to my local shop to inspect, which I did. The guy at the shop told me that most likely the gear has worn out. He also mentioned that the movement is not common so it may be expensive to get and he doesn't know how long it takes to order. I understand it is a cheap watch, don't really expect a lot from the watch but at least a fully working watch when you purchase it new :-x
> 
> So, I emailed the seller back and he apologized for the issue and ask to send the watch back. I was ready to just get another one, since it's a hassle to send the watch back and the time to go back and forth. He was nice enough to offer me to pay the shipping charge to ship the watch back. As he is nice enough to do that, I took it upon myself to show him how much would it cost to ship the item back...which is quite high from the US for registered mail (around $30). He said not to worry and just ship it back, even though he was really surprise on how much the shipping cost was. I was surprise with his response and taken aback on how great the service is for this watch :-! He probably could try to sell me another watch for lower price to cover the issue I'm having.
> 
> Long story short - I shipped the watch back. Took about a week to reach China, but another week to reach his place. The tracking stopped as soon as the parcel arrived in China which worries me a bit. I was not able to track the package to the final destination. Closer to the end of the 2nd week, I received an email from him that he received the watch and will look into it. A couple of hours later, he sent another email that a new watch is in the mail with tracking number provided |>
> 
> Got the new watch back a week later and here are some pictures :-!
> 
> View attachment 4760362
> View attachment 4760370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760330
> View attachment 4760338
> 
> View attachment 4760354
> View attachment 4760346
> 
> 
> The difference from the first watch I received:
> 
> the date window, ofcourse is now fully working
> the lume (not great) but on the old watch some of the hour markers were missing the lume :-x This is not a big deal at all for me but maybe this one actually went to QC
> the new watch run slow for about 6 sec/day and somewhat steady after 5 days (keep the lost between -28 to -30 secs) of about 8 hrs of daily wear (not really active wear as I have a desk job). Put it in different positions to hopefully make it faster (I prefer faster), but no difference. Any suggestion?
> 
> The not so great lume, oh well at least they're all there :-d
> 
> View attachment 4760450
> 
> 
> What a great overall experience and yes I did received the full amount of shipping credited to my account.
> 
> Cheers.


nice pictures. I am happy you have ur problem solved. Because I just order exactly the same watch from eBay. Lol. I like the orange hand a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo289

Hi, does anyone know what is this watch homage to?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beraldo

Does anyone know the website Parnis.org? Is it reliable?


----------



## Beraldo

Is Parnis.org an official website? Does anyone have bought there?


----------



## Gunnar_917

No idea. Read this thread in detail becuase it tells you where to go and where to avoid. 

I just get mine from ebay, nil issues so far


----------



## TimeIsRunningBackwards

From what Ive heard its their (first?) own design.


----------



## Beraldo

Gunnar_917 said:


> No idea. Read this thread in detail becuase it tells you where to go and where to avoid.
> 
> I just get mine from ebay, nil issues so far


From which seller did you get yours?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Anyone know where I can source a Parnis B&R homage similar to below? I've seen some with 6497's and others with auto, not really picky on movement or finish. Checked a bunch of the usual Parnis sources and couldn't find any. Thanks!


----------



## Blackm1

Has anybody ever bought from jennie.terry on eBay? How is this vendor? Are her watches mechanically reliable? Thanks.


----------



## Casertano69

eyeamgrewt said:


> Anyone know where I can source a Parnis B&R homage similar to below? I've seen some with 6497's and others with auto, not really picky on movement or finish. Checked a bunch of the usual Parnis sources and couldn't find any. Thanks!


One time I bought a Parnis MM,the watch was new bit it had problema of eccessive fast and sometime the watch stopped suddenly,this is my experience


Blackm1 said:


> Has anybody ever bought from jennie.terry on eBay? How is this vendor? Are her watches mechanically reliable? Thanks.


Inviato dal mio Archos 45 Titanium utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## adiron

While comparing vendors, I came across parnis.org.
This is their claim.








Any truth to the claims? 
Are all parnis' the same? 
I know Daji is a reputable vendor.


----------



## Bajoporteno

Thank you for ths post!
So accurate in every way!
I now have a Parnis but took your advise completely when making my purchase!
Such sound advise!
Very grateful!


----------



## green_pea

i ended up buying 2 parnises, one from ebay and one from parnis.pro.

i opted for sapphire on the parnis.pro purchase and this was extra. not standard like the above states.

all in all, im happy with the quality of both watches.


----------



## Theo Sudarja

Is it functional chronograph?
I am looking for chinese chronograph but there's little review I found. Some says it's just decorated, and some only can rotate when you press the pusher, not true chronograph.



green_pea said:


> i ended up buying 2 parnises, one from ebay and one from parnis.pro.
> 
> i opted for sapphire on the parnis.pro purchase and this was extra. not standard like the above states.
> 
> all in all, im happy with the quality of both watches.
> 
> View attachment 12378191


----------



## maysatanong

parnis i buy only handwinding st36 , others i dont like their mov.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuvera b

Parnis.org seems nowadays to be the best place to buy some Parnis watches : good communication and customer service, they are improving their catalog and website day after day, you get a real warranty (i used it)... I recomend buying from them.

Somebody decided to end with the myth around the "Parnis Label" and make a real brand.


----------



## Hughlysses

kuvera b said:


> Parnis.org seems nowadays to be the best place to buy some Parnis watches : good communication and customer service, they are improving their catalog and website day after day, you get a real warranty (i used it)... I recomend buying from them.
> 
> Somebody decided to end with the myth around the "Parnis Label" and make a real brand.


After a lot of research I opted to buy an MM homage destro model from this site last week. I don't believe they show any destro models on their site, but I got a very quick response to an e-mail inquiry with photos of 3 lefty models. After a couple more e-mails I ordered one from them. While the cost was significantly more than some of the other suppliers, if their claims of superior components and better QC are true it seems it will be money well spent.


----------



## Hughlysses

My destro MM homage from Parnis dot org arrived today, just under 2 weeks since I placed the order. Communications were excellent before and after the sale; I received a follow-up e-mail today asking how I liked the watch. So far, the watch appears perfect.


----------



## ALPHA 56

Have you ever seen this one, it`s the Parnis Watch Owners Club watch. b-)









It`s the No. 1 of 50


----------



## Simon.T

Nice Parnisrai.


----------



## -Greg-

Hello,
I was looking for Parnis power reserve automatic watch, so I read most of this thread, checked all the websites here and here is what I found out:
The watch I am looking for is listed on parnis dot org for $139 while dajiwatch has it for $80 (in the list, it is 73, when you open the watch page, it is 80). In the description on dot org it is indicated that what comes with sapphire crystal, while on the other web site I found information regarding the movement - Sea-gull 2530. I wrote email to daji watches asking about shipping and crystal and according to their response (they responded in couple of hours) they said there is no sapphire crystal available for that model. They ship from china via DHL (at least that's what they wrote).

I actually got even more confused than I was, so went to buy Bulova watch instead, postponing Parnis for a while 

Are there any responsible sellers for Parnis apart from these two who are still active?

Greg.


----------



## Chascomm

I don't really understand the confusion. Are you saying that the seller offering the cheaper version could not offer one with sapphire crystal? What is so surprising about that? The cheaper price would be for cheaper specs and perhaps less QC. And what is confusing about shipping via DHL?


----------



## yankeexpress

This thing is friggin' Awesome!

Has 9015 movement and sapphire crystal for $225.



Only thing I would change is the hour hand to a sword or snowflake hand.


----------



## -Greg-

Chascomm said:


> I don't really understand the confusion. Are you saying that the seller offering the cheaper version could not offer one with sapphire crystal? What is so surprising about that? The cheaper price would be for cheaper specs and perhaps less QC. And what is confusing about shipping via DHL?


I got confused not because of crystal, but because of everything else. I do not have any information about the case and movements. From what I read in this thread, the movements are not equal from different manufacturers. So apart from the crystal, will paying more mean better movement? Sapphire Crystal is not really a deal breaker for me, crystal alone is not worth $50 on a watch like that. Cleaner and well lubricated movement with better crystal will definitely be worth adding $50.


----------



## -Greg-

-Greg- said:


> I got confused not because of crystal, but because of everything else. I do not have any information about the case and movements. From what I read in this thread, the movements are not equal from different manufacturers. So apart from the crystal, will paying more mean better movement? Sapphire Crystal is not really a deal breaker for me, crystal alone is not worth $50 on a watch like that. Cleaner and well lubricated movement with better crystal will definitely be worth adding $50.


The DHL part is one more thing to consider - it is one of the most expensive delivery services, so offering DHL on a watch for $80 brings up additional questions about the quality of the item. On the other hand, that company was recommended as a good source for Parnis watches back when this thread was opened, but nobody mentioned them from that date. If these guys are still good, they have a great offer.

PS I could not find "edit post" option. Sorry for double posting.


----------



## karlenko123

-Greg- said:


> I got confused not because of crystal, but because of everything else. I do not have any information about the case and movements. From what I read in this thread, the movements are not equal from different manufacturers. So apart from the crystal, will paying more mean better movement? Sapphire Crystal is not really a deal breaker for me, crystal alone is not worth $50 on a watch like that. Cleaner and well lubricated movement with better crystal will definitely be worth adding $50.


Do you have the model link?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Greg-

karlenko123 said:


> Do you have the model link?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Sure, this is on dajiwatch: dajiwatch.com/43mm-parins-power-reserve-chronometer-watch_p0021.html
and here is another one: parnis.org/products/caliber-k


----------



## karlenko123

-Greg- said:


> Sure, this is on dajiwatch: dajiwatch.com/43mm-parins-power-reserve-chronometer-watch_p0021.html
> and here is another one: parnis.org/products/caliber-k


Well, according to my research, parnis dot org is the only place that have this model with saphire crystal, all the other places are rein mineral.


----------



## wongthian2

Maybe I got lucky but both are accurate, both around $87 each. What can I say? Pretty good value for the price. 
Now, the new Merkur brand from Beijing, a homage to Seiko Tuna, is just amazing! $169usd with free shipping you get a really well made watch. NH35 mvt inside, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Here's my thoughts after purchasing 7 watches:

Incredible value for money!

I've been buying directly from their official website and managed to establish a good relationship with 1 of their sales reps.

It really is pity that their marketing / branding is so poor (should I say inexistent?) but I guess that pays off on the price of their products which is an absolute bargain.

Just for the sake of a comparison I have owned 2 Tag Heuer: 1 Carrera CV2A10 & 1 Tag Link Chrono.
All I can say is that my Parnis Blackbay (Miyota 9015 movement) is more accurate and reliable than any of those 2 TAGs, and the overall quality is very, very similar.

Here's the model I'm referring to:
https://parnis .org/products/blackbay-k

(Edit: Just realized URLs are not allowed):

My Parnis Blackbay keeps about -5 + 5 seconds per day, which is better than what I ever got on either of the Tags.
Needless to say that the Parnis costs under 250 USD and the Tags 10 x as much, at over 2,500 USD.

Overall, extremely happy with the purchase and will be pulling the trigger on a PARNIS Batman very soon!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## zokissima

Have two Parnis watches so far, both IWC homages, and I absolutely LOVE them both. The leather straps which were included were pretty crappy, but the watch itself, case, dial, and accuracy are astounding for this price point. Can't comment on their stainless steel bracelets, but I think I would pass on those.


----------



## karlenko123

Very Cost effective









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoJeff

I wanted to add for everyone's benefit, that I was/am somewhat confused about the Chinese brands and their ownership. Some people have told me they are all owned by the same people. I have seen substantially similar watches (sterile dial) under the Parnis, Corgeut, and Bliger names. Even to the point that a seller I purchased from used the exact watch photo for 2 different brands. When I contacted her about this to get some insight, she said it was just a mistake on her part. I have purchased though eBay, a Bliger, Corgeut, and Parnis watch. The Bliger and Corgeut were 43mm Rolex homages. I thought they had the same cases, crystals etc. but they do not. The bands are not even interchangeable as there is a slight difference in lug sizes. My Parnis was a MM homage. In short, my Corgeut is a piece of crap but the other 2 have been working perfectly and the Parnis is finished to a very high degree. 

As a further PSA, the seller of my Corgeut said to send it back and she would pay for my postage and replace or fix for me. She has my watch, my money, the additional money I spent on postage and doesn't reply to my messages now. Save yourself a headache and do not buy from ee_elaine. eBay says I should contact the FBI - lol.


----------



## Hour Hand

I have tried a few, but the best one by a mile is MYWATCHCODE. The product and communication is excellent, and they get the watch to me in the UK within a week.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Here's a photo of my current favorite piece.

Parnis Blackbay:
https://parnis.org/products/blackbay-k

I'm absolutely in love with it!

:-!


----------



## SinoWatchLover

The coin edge bezel really makes this one stand out from the pack


----------



## yankeexpress

Parnis has come a long way in a short time. These all have sapphire crystals and 2 have Miyota automatic movements and the Batman has a ceramic bezel and a cyclops that works. Bracelets are of very high quality. They aren't perfect but for the money they are very surprising.


----------



## dannybb

OMG that AP homage looks sick! Where did you get it from??


----------



## Hour Hand

I have 7 Parnis watches, all of which I love. My 3 favourites are Panerai homages, one of which I am not allow to post a picture of because the mod will slap my legs. Technically the best is my 200m WR with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and Miyota movement. I even have a couple of quartz watches made to a high standard


----------



## e29ville

I used a Parnis to make my own SDDS (Sea Dweller) "Destro": This one, with Sapphire Crystal and Ceramic insert was lefty modded with a Portuguese 28,5mm dial that says Fifty Fathoms (FFF)


----------



## Skellig

I ordered one last Sunday or 6 days ago and still waiting for notification that it has been shipped!


----------



## yankeexpress

dannybb said:


> OMG that AP homage looks sick! Where did you get it from??




Amazon.com

They have dial colors of white, grey, blue and black, as well as cases in steel, gold and two-tone.

Movement is a Miyota, probably 8215 as it is 21.6k bph and it handwinds but does not Hack.


----------



## Skellig

Killarney said:


> I ordered one last Sunday or 6 days ago and still waiting for notification that it has been shipped!


Maybe I should have posted earlier because suddenly it's on the way a few hours later.


----------



## e29ville

On that Parnis "DateJust" lefty modded, as usual (for me) the crown, the hands and the crystal were changed, until I was really happy with the "Milgauss style".


----------



## chubbybunnies01

Hello:

I've been on the hunt for a nice looking Hulk homage for a while and think I found a good one on dajiwatch for a good price. I've seen some good experiences on this thread, so I think it's a good site. Can anyone else confirm that dajiwatch is a good dealer to buy from?


----------



## Bucks

Yep. I've bought from dajiwatch many times. Never had a problem.


----------



## Chronopolis

How's the bezel on this?
I've heard people say the Corgeut has a bit of play. Not acceptable to me.

Is this any better? Or they all made by the same factory?



yankeexpress said:


> Parnis has come a long way in a short time.


----------



## chubbybunnies01

Bucks said:


> Yep. I've bought from dajiwatch many times. Never had a problem.


Thanks! On second thought, the watch I was looking at is listed as a 43mm, when I would prefer a 40mm. Do you know how reliable ........... is? Thanks.


----------



## chubbybunnies01

and it turns out seller names are banned. I meant manbushiji-


----------



## vesire

I've bought from daji and manbush, they are ok and prices are best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbybunnies01

Thanks!

I decided to spring for a 40mm hulk homage by BLIGER. I purchased from daji.

I think it has a chinese miyota clone (DG2813?) and it says it has sapphire glass and ceramic bezel, but I'm not expecting an actual sapphire glass.

It was 88 USD with DHL shipping, and I'll definitely post here when I get it!

Unfortunately, WR is only 3 ATM, but I don't plan on letting it get near much moisture except during washing hands. There was another watch by PARNIS on manbush's site with 10 ATM WR, but I don't think it would have made that much of a difference.


----------



## chubbybunnies01

chubbybunnies01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I decided to spring for a 40mm hulk homage by BLIGER. I purchased from daji.
> 
> I think it has a chinese miyota clone (DG2813?) and it says it has sapphire glass and ceramic bezel, but I'm not expecting an actual sapphire glass.
> 
> It was 88 USD with DHL shipping, and I'll definitely post here when I get it!
> 
> Unfortunately, WR is only 3 ATM, but I don't plan on letting it get near much moisture except during washing hands. There was another watch by PARNIS on manbush's site with 10 ATM WR, but I don't think it would have made that much of a difference.


I'll up pictures later or on a review post but I have to say I am very impressed with this watch as well as daji's communication.

I ordered on December 22, and despite being over Christmas holiday, daji shipped on the 25th at night and I received the watch via DHL on the 27th. Faster than Amazon prime, lol!

Watch is a "BLIGER" Green Submariner Homage 40mm Automatic

Dimensions are 40mm bezel width (without crown) and 20mm band width. 14mm thickness.

Movement is a 21600 bph with hacking, so I assume it is a chinese miyota 8215 clone, probably a DG2813. (Don't feel like opening it up and compromising whatever minimal WR there is)

Cost was $70 + $16(dhl shipping) + $2 (insurance) = $88.

Pros: Real sapphire crystal. Cyclops with 2.5x. 120 click unidirectional bezel (minimal play). Pretty accurate movement today, will have to see over time. Nice weight to the watch. Ceramic bezel and dial. Screw down crown.

Cons: SS bracelet feels kinda cheap, with a glidelock clasp that is very rough. Once on the wrist, however, it feels fine. Still replacing with a NATO however. Lume is blue but pretty weak (doesn't bother me that much). Rotor of the automatic movement is pretty loud when rocked back and forth, but movement is largely silent when watch is stationary. WR is only 3 ATM.

Overall, I think it is a fantastic watch for the price. I even used a silver sharpie to make the bezel numbers "platinum" instead of white. Both the dial and bezel are a ceramic dull green, so it looks pretty monotone, unlike the Hulk, which this watch imitates pretty heavily.

Like I said, I'll upload pictures when I can.


----------



## chubbybunnies01




----------



## SinoWatchLover

I've been away from the Parnis scene for a few years; is Bliger a Parnis sub brand or something?


----------



## chubbybunnies01

SinoWatchLover said:


> I've been away from the Parnis scene for a few years; is Bliger a Parnis sub brand or something?


Looks like it. I can't see too many differences from the Parnis Sub's posted on here, so maybe it's just a sub brand by the same company that makes Parnis. The hour hand seems fat though, compared to Parnis which has a thinner hour hand.


----------



## yankeexpress

Chronopolis said:


> How's the bezel on this?
> I've heard people say the Corgeut has a bit of play. Not acceptable to me.
> 
> Is this any better? Or they all made by the same factory?


The bezel is 60 click and nearly otherwise perfect, only the tiniest bit of play.

Believe the Parnis and Corgeut are different factories, as the parnis level of quality is higher.

My only con I find is, while the bracelet links are decently tight, there is the slightest gap between the 6H SEL and the lugs, like a fraction of a millimeter. The 12H SEL is tighter.

The clasp is machined, not pressed, of VG quality, 3 hole fine adjust. Removable links are screws, not pins.

And of course I wish it had a snowflake or sword hour hand instead of mercedes, tho' I like the sword sweep.

Dial and hands lume is quite good, tho' none on bezel, not even the pip.

Fantastic to have this with a 9015 at this price, tempted to get the blue one as well.


----------



## e29ville

I use Parnis, whoever makes them, to perform my lefty mods. Most of them are made in Guangzhou (Zhan Xi Lu

Guangzhou Shi, Guangdong Sheng). They are sold at one third of eBay prices in many wholesale markets






.

I suspect there are several factories making "*Parnis*" parts and even more watchmakers performing final assembly and testing, most of them in Guangdong, China


----------



## ALPHA 56

No. 1 of 50


----------



## Cluster f

My Parnis Pilot 44mm I got for Xmas. Love it


----------



## flamingrabbit

yankeexpress said:


> The bezel is 60 click and nearly otherwise perfect, only the tiniest bit of play.
> 
> Believe the Parnis and Corgeut are different factories, as the parnis level of quality is higher.
> 
> My only con I find is, while the bracelet links are decently tight, there is the slightest gap between the 6H SEL and the lugs, like a fraction of a millimeter. The 12H SEL is tighter.
> 
> The clasp is machined, not pressed, of VG quality, 3 hole fine adjust. Removable links are screws, not pins.
> 
> And of course I wish it had a snowflake or sword hour hand instead of mercedes, tho' I like the sword sweep.
> 
> Dial and hands lume is quite good, tho' none on bezel, not even the pip.
> 
> Fantastic to have this with a 9015 at this price, tempted to get the blue one as well.


After reading in this forum and checking a few sites on line it is obvious that different quality levels of Parnis watches are available depending on who you buy from. The picture you posted of your black bay homage looks to be of very high quality as you stated in your description. So my question is where did you buy it? Parnis.org?? I'm really liking that watch and am very tempted to order one.


----------



## yankeexpress

flamingrabbit said:


> After reading in this forum and checking a few sites on line it is obvious that different quality levels of Parnis watches are available depending on who you buy from. The picture you posted of your black bay homage looks to be of very high quality as you stated in your description. So my question is where did you buy it? Parnis.org?? I'm really liking that watch and am very tempted to order one.


Got it thru Amazon, shipped by seller whatswatch.


----------



## LCheapo

.


----------



## LCheapo

Looks exactly like my manbu! https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/st3600-b-uhr-chinese-flieger-4603629.html


----------



## troycjaco

I bought a Parnis off of parnis.org, a couple months back. Official website. It was one of the Force models. It was actually pretty heavy and felt well built, kept good time too. Then, I dropped it accidently and it instantly broke. The crown locked up and it stopped telling time


----------



## LCheapo

Perfect occasion to start learning how to take watches apart! And good thing you dropped this one, and not your speedmaster...


----------



## troycjaco

lol amen...and that's exactly what I did! Good review on your Chinese B-uhr on the other thread btw. I think that these Chinese homages are fun. They got their pros and cons like every other watch out there and should just be taken for what they are


----------



## flamingrabbit

yankeexpress said:


> Got it thru Amazon, shipped by seller whatswatch.


Thanks for the info. I found it on Amazon from the seller you mentioned but was surprised to see it slightly more expensive than on the Parnis site. What is the feeling here about the Parnis.org site? Good to deal with? Quality products?


----------



## Chronopolis

I wore this "INGENIEUR" yesterday after not having worn it for over 16 months or so. 
And I really enjoyed it. What a humdinger! Still running to within 10+ sec/day.
A lot of pleasure for less than $80 - which is what I paid 3 years ago. They sure have come a long way.


----------



## e29ville

Parnis makes good tool watches that are perfect material for modding. Since I only use unbranded dials (no name - no logo) and no one has ever asked






me to sell one of my lefty mods, i don't feel that I am braking any laws.


----------



## Skellig

I bought this Force K3 recently off the Parnis.Org site. Good communication but I was unable to change the strap before it came as any of the ones I liked did not seem to fit this particular watch. Cost $149.
Watch arrived in perfect condition but no fancy box or pillow as shown on the site. Plain cardboard box as shown below.
Quality very good but I hated the original black strap especially the buckle which felt cheap. Ordered a green strap from Vlanazar in Spain on eBay for €11.27 delivered by registered Post ( bit slow over two weeks ) but great strap for the money.
Very happy with the quality and runs about 20 seconds a day hot but I have no issue with that. Hand wind only and a full wind lasts 48 hours. Homage, copy or whatever you want to call it. No name on it but very obvious what it is. I have bought very expensive watches in the past only to fall out of love with them later. If it happens with this it no big deal and if I continue to love it I may consider the genuine model that inspired it.


----------



## T3C

These 2 reported in today.

The first is a regulator with plenty of inspirations from Sevenfriday. But that's not what I like about it. It's the distressed/aged case and buckle that won me over:










Second one is a GMT. Love it's simplicity and elegance:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored

Nice pictures!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen

Helle folks, if I was to find myself a dealer within EU, which are trusted to provide higher end Parnis'es?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beagles

Hi.

Does anyone have experience how to set the seconds hand on a parnis watch.

Just pulling out the crown to the 2. Notch doesn't stop the seconds hand. 

Brgs.
Christian 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit

beagles said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone have experience how to set the seconds hand on a parnis watch.
> 
> Just pulling out the crown to the 2. Notch doesn't stop the seconds hand.
> 
> Brgs.
> Christian
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It may not be a hacking movement in your watch. ( A hacking movement is one where the second hand stops when the crown is pulled out to the time setting position) With a non-hacking movement the second hand does not stop.


----------



## beagles

flamingrabbit said:


> It may not be a hacking movement in your watch. ( A hacking movement is one where the second hand stops when the crown is pulled out to the time setting position) With a non-hacking movement the second hand does not stop.


Hi.
I guess you are right. I did some investigation. It has A Miyota 8215 movement, which is non-hacking

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbear9977

I just purchased a Parnis from dajiwatch.com and the watch was a piece of shxx. 

I ordered a watch with black strap and dajiwatch sent me a watch with brown strap and the watch had a scratch on it. 

I do appreciate dajiwatch refunded part of the purchase price, USD30.00, to me; however, the problem did not end there.

I had the watch for a day and the watchcheck app was showing -1800s/day to 1700s/day in various measurements. 

I thought my time check app was the problem and I went with the good old fashion time counting. Again, it was horrible! I could see a 13sec gain after one minute count. I accurately saw a 13sec gain at the second hand after one minute. 

I emailed dajiwatch again and they said mechanical watch has error. It will be too much trouble to send it back and I think it is a good lesson to learn. 

Friends, be aware.


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

polarbear9977 said:


> I just purchased a Parnis from dajiwatch.com and the watch was a piece of shxx.
> 
> I ordered a watch with black strap and dajiwatch sent me a watch with brown strap and the watch had a scratch on it.
> 
> I do appreciate dajiwatch refunded part of the purchase price, USD30.00, to me; however, the problem did not end there.
> 
> I had the watch for a day and the watchcheck app was showing -1800s/day to 1700s/day in various measurements.
> 
> I thought my time check app was the problem and I went with the good old fashion time counting. Again, it was horrible! I could see a 13sec gain after one minute count. I accurately saw a 13sec gain at the second hand after one minute.
> 
> I emailed dajiwatch again and they said mechanical watch has error. It will be too much trouble to send it back and I think it is a good lesson to learn.
> 
> Friends, be aware.


I had somewhat of a similar experience. I may put up a YouTube video of my watch in the next few days.

Mine cost more 139usd on Parnis.org. They sold me on that checklist if they do a much better job at QC. But that was just BS. Along with the BS warranty. The warranty is only good if they honor it.

I bought it thinking it might be better than the eBay and I was also curious as to what the watch looked like.

I bought a sterile blnr - the case of the watch I feel was well made. The movement so far has been pretty good for a week I had it

So far the bracelet is the only weak point here. The weak point was the clasp. It sucks. The part of the clasp where it folds over was flimsy because the pin they put in was too small and it actually fell out when I was taking links off of the bracelet so I can't wear it with the bracelet.

Speaking of the links. It's great that they have screws and not pins BUT one of the screws didn't have enough of a deep groove so I could not remove a link to fit my wrist.

I wrote them and asked for a return even before I started fiddled with the links but I have NOT received response. It's been over a week. Early on I decided to keep it but I did write them but just decided to keep it since the movement is working.

I bought an ostrich nato from clockwork synergy to take the place of the bracelet

The watch itself photographs very well. The case is well done. The bracelet itself was good. The clasp again was the weak point including the screw which turned out to be a pin. So far the movement works pretty well. If not for the few important points a good watch was made into a typical crappy parnis watch.

They say you get what you pay for in this case at 139 USD I didn't get what I paid for.

Here's the watch below on the ostrich nato.

The bezel is 109 clicks submariner unidirectional. Theres a lot of play from click to click.

It's an attractive piece. Kudos to rolex. Parnis. Org same old parnis. Although it is my first and last parnis.


----------



## Ottone

I bought a 2034 GMT , used. Movement stopps at 11pm - hour hand, GMT hand and minute hand stopps , second hand runs on.
So i put the DG3804 out and gave the Miyota 8215 in. There is no GMT hand but this doesn't matter to me.


----------



## polarbear9977

I gave the watch several days to run and hoped that it would get better. 

I did not and I could repeat the problem of going faster at 1000s/day to slower at -1000/day (measured at the immediate next min) by simply picking it up from the table. It is running like a yoyo!

It is a piece of shxt and junk!

Avoid this brand!


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

polarbear9977 said:


> I gave the watch several days to run and hoped that it would get better.
> 
> I did not and I could repeat the problem of going faster at 1000s/day to slower at -1000/day (measured at the immediate next min) by simply picking it up from the table. It is running like a yoyo!
> 
> It is a piece of shxt and junk!
> 
> Avoid this brand!


Dude, you decided to purchase a cheap watch from a reseller called "dajiwatch.com".

I have now 8 Parnis watches and couldn't be happier with them, so your experience is not linked to the brand itself, but to the reseller!

All I can say is do your research and avoid "great deals" from untrustworthy resellers!


----------



## Tonystix

Save your money. You're better off buying an inexpensive watch from a reputable and actual (legitimate) brand, such as Seiko, Citizen, Casio, or even Timex, etc., instead of spending (wasting) money on non-brands like Parnis.Just my opinion.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Tonystix said:


> You're better off buying an inexpensive watch from a reputable and actual (legitimate) brand, such as Seiko, Citizen, Glycine, or even Timex, etc., instead of spending (wasting) money on brands like Parnis.Just my opinion.


I certainly respect your option, but have to disagree.

As a watch collector, to me a waste of money is spending 100/200/300 USD on a Battery (Quatz) watch.

Maybe you can tell me another watch brand on the same 100/200 USD price range as Parnis, that offers an Automatic Miyota Movement (or Seagull) and the same type of finishing?..

Off topic/ I once heard a dude saying that Hublot was great value for money.. Ahaha I guess, we can't all agree on the same thing!

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Tonystix

As I said, just my opinion.I personally wouldn't spend a dime on a Parnis anything.


----------



## SinoWatchLover

Parnis is nothing more than a name that many watch assemblers use. 'Parnis' watches are assembled by many different groups/sellers. The parts are sourced from several different factories and assembled to a price point. Keeping this in mind you should be able to see that some watches will be of much better quality and others not so much. This is why the primary purchase choice should always be the seller and not the price.

I don't know if it has changed in the last few years or not but 'dajiwatch' used to be an *e*Bay consignment seller so there was no guarantee of provenance.

For anyone who is interested, it is my personal opinion that Sea-Gull movements are every bit as good as the Miyota movements that are claimed to be used in many Chinese watches. This opinion is based on my extensive work with the Miyota 82xx series and the Sea-Gull ST16xx calibres.


----------



## polarbear9977

Jean-Michel Basquiat said:


> Dude, you decided to purchase a cheap watch from a reseller called "dajiwatch.com".
> 
> I have now 8 Parnis watches and couldn't be happier with them, so your experience is not linked to the brand itself, but to the reseller!
> 
> All I can say is do your research and avoid "great deals" from untrustworthy resellers!


Yes I agree, the thing I can say is to avoid "dajiwatch" but unfortunately they are not the cheapest out there and the site has been recommended.

Having said that, it looks to me even watches from "parnis.org" may not be all that good as well.

I cannot comment on that but if Parnis watches are made by different parties, it seems to me there cannot be any guarantee of getting reliable watches even from the same reseller.

It is therefore logical for me to stay away from this brand.


----------



## vesire

I've been using ebay, daji and many others for parts mostly, most time i receive good things, but i have in mind its China !
Good they ship low value also for Europe they make reship with Netherland post, good delivery times about 2 weeks.

Im not in to rolexoids, but they make good finish on cases, also bracelets. 
Im not fond of automatic, rather i used many asian 6497 and with all the bust i do they work like charm.

As stated in Parnis site they produce parts with different quality and sell others, thats where the price difference come

All products marked Parnis should be with better quality, boxes guarantees etc, and high price

And its all luck ofcouce, for the price there are very good pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

polarbear9977 said:


> Yes I agree, the thing I can say is to avoid "dajiwatch" but unfortunately they are not the cheapest out there and the site has been recommended.
> 
> Having said that, it looks to me even watches from "parnis.org" may not be all that good as well.
> 
> I cannot comment on that but if Parnis watches are made by different parties, it seems to me there cannot be any guarantee of getting reliable watches even from the same reseller.
> 
> It is therefore logical for me to stay away from this brand.


It's still potluck even with "official" parnis dot org. The watch works and it kept up pretty good time I guess so far. I reached out to them once for a return but never heard back so anyway I rather not spend time on it and just move on. There's some quirks on the movement and setting it is a pain - but they did a fine job on the case but the bracelet sucked and broke right off the bat. They made a seemingly fairly goodish product and it had a weak spot in the flimsy bracelet. So much for their QC at the individual watch level.

I believe parnis watches are still made by individual unaffiliated factories. The Hong Kong based operations of parnis dot org is still getting watches from the mainland.

I didn't even get the clam shell box in the picture on their website but they covered themselves with packing may vary disclaimer. I got a crappy box and the watch came impressively stickered.

My brother had a fossil watch that was a lemon. The said 20 year warranty and he had to send it back and shipped back on his dime at least 2x. Eventually he just gave up.

No more parnis for me. I shoulda went with an eco drive citizen. But some lessons need to be learned the hard way.

I'm sure some people have had a more positive experience.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Hold on, 20 year warranty on a Fossil watch? Was that an Automatic? That sounds suspicious.. Ahaha 

Well back to the main topic, in my particular case, (my last 5 Parnis watches were purchased directly (Parnis.org), and I have indeed been offered the option to return the piece (the only time that I asked for it), although at that 1 time I ended up returning it and simply exchanging it for a different model.

As some other folks here have pointed out, I think that it also depends on who follows up on your case, either before or after sales.
I had different experiences when dealing with a sales person called "Catherine" and another one called "Ken". 

Catherine was simply a sales person and didn't seem to care at all, on whether I made the purchase or not.
Ken, on the other hand was extremely supportive and answered all my questions (something that Catherine didn't seem very keen on doing).

Also, I did contact Ken for the Return, and he didn't let me down.
Probably I might have had a different experience had I contacted Catherine.. Who knows.

At the end of the day I'm very happy with all the purchases from them, and at this price point, would most definitely recommend the brand.

Just my 2 cents.

Have a good one folks.


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Any warranty is a joke if your watch is problematic- at some point it will turn into a money pit have cut your losses at some point 

But the watch is still working so not a total loss. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123

T3C said:


> These 2 reported in today.
> 
> The first is a regulator with plenty of inspirations from Sevenfriday. But that's not what I like about it. It's the distressed/aged case and buckle that won me over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is a GMT. Love it's simplicity and elegance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, can I ask about the first one lug to lug measurement?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

karlenko123 said:


> Sir, can I ask about the first one lug to lug measurement?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Approximately 51.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Deleted


----------



## Ottone

After two weeks bracelet fell apart....... bracelet looks good but it is junk.:-s


----------



## karlenko123

T3C said:


> Approximately 51.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123

Mine









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Springbars to secure the links? So that's how it's done with these solid link bracelets. Wouldn't have happened with a folded sheetmetal bracelet. I think there is a lesson there.


----------



## karlenko123

Parnis Portugese 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

karlenko123 said:


> Parnis Portugese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


The Parnis Portuguese does seem to be a current favorite for many!

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on this one as well.. 

Has anyone put it on a Leather NATO strap?


----------



## karlenko123

Jean-Michel Basquiat said:


> The Parnis Portuguese does seem to be a current favorite for many!
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on this one as well..
> 
> Has anyone put it on a Leather NATO strap?


I think because of it's appearance so it look best on a normal leather than a NATO

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Ottone said:


> After two weeks bracelet fell apart....... bracelet looks good but it is junk.:-s


Well u got a couple of weeks. My bracelet didn't last a Day.

Anyway it's still running but I won't be surprised if one day it just stops

I have a citizen eco drive coming - just 10 bucks more than the POS Parnis. With water resistance at 200M iso certified.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Chascomm said:


> Springbars to secure the links? So that's how it's done with these solid link bracelets. Wouldn't have happened with a folded sheetmetal bracelet. I think there is a lesson there.


yes, bracelet looks good, but it's crap.


----------



## Ottone

I've customized my bezel insert


----------



## Ottone

P.s.
and changed the bracelet.

mods on this Parnis:
- put a Miyota 8215 in
- another bracelet
- bezel insert customized


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi World,
> 
> You're reading this because you've seen a post showing either a typical Parnis homage that caught your eye, or maybe tripped across one cheap on Ebay. Or maybe it's one of the few (but growing) Parnis models that's not a homage to anything in particular. Or a "sterile" Parnis (no brand or logo), or a Garton, or any of the other "brands" that are typically sold alongside Parnis branded models. All the same, to me.
> 
> Over the last few months I've read numerous posts about "where to buy a Parnis", posts from extremely surprised and pleased owners, posts from shocked and disappointed owners, and even posts from sneering members who've "never had a Parnis, and I wouldn't waste my money on such crap", etc etc. Then there're posts from members like myself with ten or more Parnis's, all of which turned out to be nicely built, reliable, and still looking fresh after continual wearing, months and even years later.
> 
> So what's going on here?
> 
> Well, I have my theories, and that's what motivated me to write this post.
> 
> Firstly, let's get something straight; Parnis is not a true brand, even if it's now been trademarked by a guy in Guangzhou. It's a group of cantonese factories and competing dealers making similar watches, at a similar cost, using similar recipes. To talk of a Parnis is a bit like talking (forgive the parallel) talking about cakes. I love a black forest gateau, and often order it after a hearty restaurant meal. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not so great. On one occasion (in Munich, funnily enough) it was utter crap.
> 
> Same concept, same or similar recipe, different cooks in different restaurants, sounds the same, but the product differs dramatically. Parnis is not a brand; it's a class of watches, mainly made in the Guangzhou area of China, where there's a nest of different factories with the wherewithal to make almost any watch you care to imagine, simply by assembling freely available parts.
> 
> Same as the gateau, same with the Parnis. Folks, unless you've been recommended, then don't go buying yer Parnis off of Ebay because it's $5 cheaper, because it's likely to have been cooked by an amateur chef in the cheapest and nastiest restaurant, using the cheapest and nastiest ingredients, and sold with zero service, no responsibility, and maximum cynicism. The *only* thing a nasty, broken, badly built Parnis has in common with a similar looking Parnis model owned by (forgive me) myself, Mr Martin Sir or the wonderful Luis, is the spelling of the word P.A.R.N.I.S.
> 
> Folks, the ground zero of fragile, badly finished, blemished Parnis watches lies primarily here. Don't expect a decent gateau out of a crap restaurant. You *won't* be pleasantly surprised. A Parnis is bargain enough; there are few bargain-bargains about.
> 
> Next: the Parnis watch, even from a reputable chef, has been manufactured at the lowest cost possible. The base model comes without sapphire, and without a decorated swan-neck movement (nor a decent strap, but I'll come to that). The reputable dealers have added sapphire and swan-neck "upgrades" over the years, and to be able to offer these, they *must* have a close relationship to whichever particular factory they're allied with. Take or leave those upgrades, it's your money, but see it as I do as a nice symptom of a more reliable supply chain, and therefore a channel from factory to consumer that cares more about reputation that the typical "fire and forget" Ebay dealer.
> 
> Next again: the straps are, and always will be, crap. The best option is to see the supplied strap as being a bit like those cardboard "iPhones" that they insert into aftermarket phone protective cases to show how the case would look once you've bought it and inserted your phone. The strap's crap, throwaway, and I guess gives yer something to think about when researching the replacement. Waddaya want for less than $100?
> 
> Next, after sales service.
> 
> Ahh, here we have a nice mixture, don't we? Yer crap Ebay "fire and forget" dealer won't even open the email. And they receive hundreds, if not thousands, of emails monthly. Why would yours be the first ever to be opened? But then we have that special Chinese attitude to communication in their *second* language. How's *your* Cantonese Chinese coming on? A bit halting, is it? So even with the reputables, don't expect fluid and perkily helpful communication. But then again, what are you expecting for a sub-$100 watch? Fawning? Grovelling? A red carpet?
> 
> Next, perfection. Why would a sub-$100 watch be perfect in every detail? Well, strangely, most of my Parnis collection (and I have a bunch) *are* perfect. A couple have the odd blemish, I admit. And one (the 55mm Pilot) has a wobbly crown that pulls out of the movement on a windy day. C'est la vie. But would *you*, if you were a dealer on the other side of the world, jump into action to rectify a blemish on a watch that you've made maybe $10 on? The EMS in both directions is more than the watch is worth. That's where the true lottery is, and if that's too much of a gamble for you, then there are numerous options available to you at twice (or ten times) the price.
> 
> The cheapest deal? Well, hopping between the reputable dealer websites to see which one's $5 cheaper than any other is a mug's game. Different factory, different dealer, slightly different recipe. Different gateau, different chef, different restaurant, folks, so why would it cost exactly the same as elsewhere?
> 
> Lastly, mailing. Folks, always always always pay the extra for EMS (registered mail). Yes, it adds an extra $15 to $20 to the watch. But why would you think there wouldn't be any extra costs? Ever hired a car in the USA?
> 
> Folks, if you decide to play in the Parnis waters, then it's indeed "buyer beware". But for lord's sake don't stack the odds even further against yerself. The reputable dealers (the are four, I think. No, five!) will supply you with an unblemished (or nearly unblemished) watch that ticks, accurate to plus/minus 15 seconds per day, on a crap strap, with packaging that guarantees that all but the unlucky few will survive the EMS trip across the world. And if there's a problem, then they'll rectify all but the most subtle (waddya want at that price). And if you try to *not* pay the EMS, then they'll politely try to talk you out of it.
> 
> Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)
> 
> And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.
> 
> Ric


While not a fan of Parnis watches, this is very helpful information for those considering the "brand". Thank you for posting.


----------



## toomanymatts

So....is Getat dead? Did a search here and didn't see anything, but apologies if asked before.

His site went from no updates, to mostly out of stock, to what appears to be an available domain name now. I just sent an email (but he was never much of a responder even when the store was open, so not expecting much!)


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

That list has been outdated for over 5 years.

As far as Im aware of, most of those websites were shut down in *2014,* due to selling illegal copies of "MARINA MILITARE", AP and other trademarked / counterfeit products.
This topic was discussed extensively in this and other forums.

As soon as PARNIS was sued by PANERAI, they were forced to close their website, and 3 or 4 of their main resellers' websites were shut down as well.
This is also the reason why you dont see Marina Militare watches anymore.

PARNIS has now stopped supplying most resellers and built PARNIS.ORG without the MARINA MILITARE brand.


----------



## universal_cynic

I'll put in a good word for Military Time. I ordered a somewhat custom MM631, with sapphire and the rubber strap for a reasonable $105. Communication was sufficient and shipping was slightly faster than expected. Keeps great time compared to my Orient that is very fast. I'm not sure what is normal for these or for real Panerai, but crown lock doesn't push down very hard on the crown; I can still turn it easily while locked. I'm not entirely sure about the water resistance. Admittedly, it was not sold with any, so not blaming the vendor. I have worn it swimming a few times. It sort of gets cloudy, but not quite at the time of being wet, seemingly at odd times that don't always involve water. In summary, don't expect the world of these, as I certainly did not. I would never wear this snorkeling or SCUBA diving. In hindsight, I would have gotten a sterile dial, but that is just a change in taste. Overall, a good watch at a good price.


----------



## yankeexpress

This and the blue variant both are powered by the Miyota 9015 hi-beat movement, an excellent upgrade from past models.


----------



## universal_cynic

universal_cynic said:


> I'll put in a good word for Military Time. I ordered a somewhat custom MM631, with sapphire and the rubber strap for a reasonable $105. Communication was sufficient and shipping was slightly faster than expected. Keeps great time compared to my Orient that is very fast. I'm not sure what is normal for these or for real Panerai, but crown lock doesn't push down very hard on the crown; I can still turn it easily while locked. I'm not entirely sure about the water resistance. Admittedly, it was not sold with any, so not blaming the vendor. I have worn it swimming a few times. It sort of gets cloudy, but not quite at the time of being wet, seemingly at odd times that don't always involve water. In summary, don't expect the world of these, as I certainly did not. I would never wear this snorkeling or SCUBA diving. In hindsight, I would have gotten a sterile dial, but that is just a change in taste. Overall, a good watch at a good price.


It seems I jinxed myself with this post. The very next weekend, whilst casually swimming, I noticed condensation inside the watch. Within hours it was dead. Again, there was no claim of water resistance so that was a risk I took. I disassembled it out of curiosity and it looks like the o-ring on the crown doesn't even contact the case when pushed it and locked down. I do plan to have the watch repaired, but obviously not letting this near water again. My local watch repair shop did admit "this is a good fake".


----------



## netel

I really liking some of the Parnis watches I see around. But reading into it I realize the quality differs greatly. I see a lot of mention of an "official" site but also loads of mixed reports on that. Is anyone sure of a reliable seller of these and could they tell me where to find them? I would love it. Thanks!


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Hi -- just received my Parnis Flight Watch (44mm).

I have to say that even though I partially bought this as an exploration that might lead to buying a more upscale flight watch like a Sinn 836, I am liking this watch a lot! Even the stock strap, which isn't the highest quality, feels comfortable to wear, and looks good to me (and I'm someone who almost never keeps stock straps).

Astonishingly enough the watch seems to be keeping time almost perfectly so far... (+3 s/d!) That doesn't mean so much in a non-hacking watch, but it still adds to the sense that there is more than a bit of quality built into this thing. The hand-wind Sea Gull movement looks like it might be adapted from a pocket-watch, and has a very discernible ticking sound which adds to that impression. The watch comes with a display-caseback, which is attractively decorated and the quite mesmerizing given the size of the moving components...

Bought from an ebay(uk) seller who stocks lots of Chinese watches and from whom I bought several of the Corgeut BB Homages before... Strangely enough the seller listings say "shipped from China / Hong Kong / Taiwan" and that the item location is in Hong Kong, and even though I was prepared to pay duty etc., each has arrived shipped domestically without any additional taxes.


----------



## Bucks

watchingandwaiting said:


> Hi -- just received my Parnis Flight Watch (44mm).
> 
> I have to say that even though I partially bought this as an exploration that might lead to buying a more upscale flight watch like a Sinn 836, I am liking this watch a lot! Even the stock strap, which isn't the highest quality, feels comfortable to wear, and looks good to me (and I'm someone who almost never keeps stock straps).
> 
> Astonishingly enough the watch seems to be keeping time almost perfectly so far... (+3 s/d!) That doesn't mean so much in a non-hacking watch, but it still adds to the sense that there is more than a bit of quality built into this thing. The hand-wind Sea Gull movement looks like it might be adapted from a pocket-watch, and has a very discernible ticking sound which adds to that impression. The watch comes with a display-caseback, which is attractively decorated and the quite mesmerizing given the size of the moving components...
> 
> Bought from an ebay(uk) seller who stocks lots of Chinese watches and from whom I bought several of the Corgeut BB Homages before... Strangely enough the seller listings say "shipped from China / Hong Kong / Taiwan" and that the item location is in Hong Kong, and even though I was prepared to pay duty etc., each has arrived shipped domestically without any additional taxes.
> 
> View attachment 13320767
> 
> 
> View attachment 13320769


I have two of these and still enjoy wearing them. They can be extremely accurate. You should be able to get +/- 2 secs a day and they look awesome on a cheap milanese bracelet.


----------



## mrygn

I am planning to buy a submariner homage. Is there any quality difference between Parnis, Debert and Corgeut and is there any quality difference between DG2813 and Miyota 8215.


----------



## Letter T

My best guess is that Debert and Corguet are the same people/factories who were making Paris and then decided to split.

I have a Debert sterile, very happy with the watch itself, other stuff leaves plenty to be desired (no website, no real warranty, no instructions, no packaging...)

Corguet makes the same watch but doesn't have a screw in crown. Some of Debert have issues with the hour hand scratching on the watch face but communication with the shop should make then check the watch before sending it.


----------



## Techme

Letter T said:


> My best guess is that Debert and Corguet are the same people/factories who were making Paris and then decided to split.
> 
> I have a Debert sterile, very happy with the watch itself, other stuff leaves plenty to be desired (no website, no real warranty, no instructions, no packaging...)
> 
> Corguet makes the same watch but doesn't have a screw in crown. Some of Debert have issues with the hour hand scratching on the watch face but communication with the shop should make then check the watch before sending it.


V1 of the Debert didn't have a screw in crown. V2 does. Correct about the scraping hand. I almost bought one a while ago, but decided to hold off, thinking that everntually they would garner enough negatives and returns and fix the problem. The scraping is documented on a German watch forum.

The seller Greenstars and MyWatchCode have the best reputations - buy the seller!


----------



## Letter T

Oups, noted on different versions of the watch.

I got mine from MyWatchCode and have been very happy with the seller and the service provided. I asked them about the scraping hand and they assured me the watch will be double checked for this before shipping.


----------



## xpstranger

polarbear9977 said:


> Yes I agree, the thing I can say is to avoid "dajiwatch" but unfortunately they are not the cheapest out there and the site has been recommended.
> 
> Having said that, it looks to me even watches from "parnis.org" may not be all that good as well.
> 
> I cannot comment on that but if Parnis watches are made by different parties, it seems to me there cannot be any guarantee of getting reliable watches even from the same reseller.
> 
> It is therefore logical for me to stay away from this brand.


I second that!
Got GMT Batman from "parnis.org". Last link that attaches bracelet to clasp has a striped thread. Wrote to them, they never resolved this issue. The watch has not been even worn yet. So 2 year warranty they claim on their site is a :-d:-d.
I will stay from this brand as well and will tell whom I know my experience.


----------



## Velez84

I got my Parnis from Parnis.org and have had no issues. I've read mixed reviews but so far for me, no complaints.



netel said:


> I really liking some of the Parnis watches I see around. But reading into it I realize the quality differs greatly. I see a lot of mention of an "official" site but also loads of mixed reports on that. Is anyone sure of a reliable seller of these and could they tell me where to find them? I would love it. Thanks!


----------



## oinofilo

Parnis B-Uhr ST3600 (6497)







Parnis GMT 40mm DG 3804







Parnis GMT 43mm DG 3804







Parnis Milgauss 8215







Parnis PAM st3600 (6497)







Parnis PO 821A














Parnis Yacht-Master 8215

These are all my Parnis. I'm quite satisfied with them The only issue I had with the GMT 40mm which is 60 s/d late. The finish is very good, the Miyota and Sea-Gull movements are accurate and reliable.
I bought a pair on Ebay, the rest on Alix and never had any problem with seller.


----------



## Letter T

That B-Uhr looks gorgeous, I have to get me some of those


----------



## Viseguy

My flieger arrived in the mail -- the one with the binoculars in @oinofilo's post just above. I've been wearing it for an hour and a half ... so far, so good. ;-)

Alla salute, oinofilo! (Cosa beve stasera?) Le foto sono fantastiche!


----------



## MichealChang

Viseguy said:


> My flieger arrived in the mail -- the one with the binoculars in @oinofilo's post just above. I've been wearing it for an hour and a half ... so far, so good. ;-)
> 
> Alla salute, oinofilo! (Cosa beve stasera?) Le foto sono fantastiche!











Man I really want to see that flieger. Been eyeing on it for a while b-)


----------



## oinofilo

Viseguy said:


> My flieger arrived in the mail -- the one with the binoculars in @oinofilo's post just above. I've been wearing it for an hour and a half ... so far, so good. ;-)
> 
> Alla salute, oinofilo! (Cosa beve stasera?) Le foto sono fantastiche!


Grazie Viseguy. Barolo naturalmente. Just kidding, in summer I prefer an iced beer!
I'm sure you will enjoy your flieger. If you want to see more photos of this beauty you can find them on my site
Sergio Gardoni - Parnis Flieger Pilot 44mm recensione review


----------



## yankeexpress

Really like these recent sterile subs that come on a glidelock bracelet in either 40mm or 43mm











Had to buy a coke bezel and swap it out to make this one:


----------



## yankeexpress

This even has a high beat Miyota 9015 powering it.


----------



## oinofilo

yankeexpress said:


> This even has a high beat Miyota 9015 powering it.


Beautiful watch with a very fine movement. But, since it's a Black Bay homage why not the snowflake hands instead of those Mercedes?


----------



## Letter T

niente scatola, niente istruzioni, niente etichette e niente garanzia...

I laughed so hard, imagining the next logical sequence would be - niente orologio


oinofilo said:


> Grazie Viseguy. Barolo naturalmente. Just kidding, in summer I prefer an iced beer!
> I'm sure you will enjoy your flieger. If you want to see more photos of this beauty you can find them on my site
> Sergio Gardoni - Parnis Flieger Pilot 44mm recensione review


----------



## Viseguy

oinofilo said:


> Grazie Viseguy. Barolo naturalmente. Just kidding, in summer I prefer an iced beer!
> I'm sure you will enjoy your flieger. If you want to see more photos of this beauty you can find them on my site
> Sergio Gardoni - Parnis Flieger Pilot 44mm recensione review


Bravo, Sergio! Will view and read with pleasure!

My Parnis is keeping excellent time (first day). The leather strap is attractive, but quite stiff as others have noted. But I found a way to soften it up _presto_: leather conditioner. I wiped the strap down with a damp cloth, worked in a good amount of conditioner with my fingers, then buffed it with a soft cloth. It's like an altogether different strap! I used Imperial Venetian Leather Balm, but surely any decent conditioner would do.

And, by popular demand, here's a pic:


----------



## Paris7

I have yet to buy a Parnis watch though I'm tempted by a couple I've seen, one with a Sea Gull calibre and the other a Miyota 9015 movement.

Then I came across what appeared to be a Parnis site... Could it be? I do hope not! While I agree that it's utterly shameful that I speak neither Putonghua Mandarin nor a word of any Cantonese variation, I did find the following positively impressive not to say charming. A true example, possibly THE example of why Google Translate should be avoided if at all possible, (hand on heart, I have not altered a word - enjoy):

"PARNIS
I do suggest having different PARNIS watches for both work and play.
In our daily spiritedness, we necessary to copulate the abstraction. We should wee most of the indication to transmute expeditiously. Thus, a suited rite is useful for us. How to select a fit surveillance is a inquiring for us. The wrist watch for kids, males, females is disparate, so we should choose the surveillance according to the age, sex and so on.

Parnis watch
View attachment 13418657


As we all live, the cultivation of good habits are from immatureness, so parents should let their children attach high importance to the quantify. A catch can provide parents to set the punctuality of children. Of education, Marina Militare watches for children should be artful, queer, so the children may suchlike them.

Moreover, both original watches can also fill our condition. When we don them out, we can appeal tending from others. The follow for males should be right for the interpersonal position and communicate their perception, so it is knotty for males to prefer a eligible one. As the flourishing usage of our saving, group pay many tending to the dimension of time. Galore outstanding Marina Militare watches are easy to the males.

Punctuality is a use of watches for females, but the writer principal duty is medallion. With the summer upcoming, females lean to Groom up author exquisite to lead themselves. A worthy Parnis watch can be a best superior for them."

They are so right... Utterly irresistible...:-s

Don't believe me? Try https://parniswatch.wordpress.com and scroll down. It's all wonderful!


----------



## TheJohnP

Apologies if this is a "noob" question.

I've seen Parnis models that have a generic (Chinese) "automatic" movement, or listing a Miyota. I've even seen some models that are advertised having an ETA movement. Has anyone seen any with a Seiko, like an NH35 for instance? 
That one seems pretty popular with the microbrand crowd, so curious as to why it isn't being sourced by the various Parnis outfits.

Anyone know or have a theory?


----------



## vesire

Parnis uses eta clones, why would it use nh35, all parnis is homage to rolex, panerai and iwc, where eta bases are used. 
Micros use nh35 because is cheap and workhorse movement

I use parnis parts and make my own builds
This one with gen eta 6498


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paris7

I do like that Vesire - very desirable indeed.


----------



## TheJohnP

vesire said:


> Parnis uses eta clones, why would it use nh35, all parnis is homage to rolex, panerai and iwc, where eta bases are used.
> Micros use nh35 because is cheap and workhorse movement
> 
> I use parnis parts and make my own builds
> This one with gen eta 6498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This site lists Parnis with Swiss ETA movements, not clones. Granted, I don't know for sure. But their pricing seems to reflect a more expensive movement. 
Parnis Swiss Movement

Either way, still doesn't make sense to me that they would use Miyota movements and not Seiko ones. 
Especially if plenty of micros are able to source NH35s affordably.


----------



## vesire

Why you think seiko is so good that everyone should use it?
I prefer citizen miyota, cant search now but guess miyota and eta are closer in size and hands use, they decided to use miyota
Basicly the gens they replicate uses those movements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deckeda

Ric Capucho said:


> ...
> 
> Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)
> 
> And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.
> 
> Ric


I'm guessing this 5 year old post wasn't meant to be updated. None of the listed dealers have links _in_ the post, and "Parniswatch.net" takes you to a malware Flash site.

A quick browse of some of the threads, and even the Wiki page for Chinese watches, seem sot indicate it's all really just a mishmash of whatever.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

deckeda said:


> I'm guessing this 5 year old post wasn't meant to be updated. None of the listed dealers have links _in_ the post, and "Parniswatch.net" takes you to a malware Flash site.
> 
> A quick browse of some of the threads, and even the Wiki page for Chinese watches, seem sot indicate it's all really just a mishmash of whatever.


I have quite a few Parnis watches, and rate them very highly. Value for money they are nothing more than incredible. Much hated in the enthusiast world because they totally break the mould. The margin on a Parnis watch is about 5% to the manufacturer, and that is taking into account Chinese wages. The margin on a watch such as a Rolex would be at least 50%, and that is at Swiss wages. I don't pretend that a Parnis watch can be directly compared with a Rolex, but the price difference in reality is crazy.


----------



## deckeda

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I have quite a few Parnis watches, and rate them very highly. Value for money they are nothing more than incredible. Much hated in the enthusiast world because they totally break the mould. The margin on a Parnis watch is about 5% to the manufacturer, and that is taking into account Chinese wages. The margin on a watch such as a Rolex would be at least 50%, and that is at Swiss wages. I don't pretend that a Parnis watch can be directly compared with a Rolex, but the price difference in reality is crazy.


Understood. I have to remember it's easy to get a little frustrated about not instantly finding total information about a thing, but that's part of the hobby. Regarding the profit margins on these two examples (inexpensive Chinese vs premium Swiss) ... I'd say an argument to avoid _both_ could be made, and for the same reason: neither pays its workers proportional wages relative to what the cost is to the end user. I find that ironic, but don't actually have much of an opinion either way about it.


----------



## mike70sk

who do buy parnis watches from now? the website is overpriced 200 percent, any trusted and proven eBay sellers?


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

mike70sk said:


> who do buy parnis watches from now? the website is overpriced 200 percent, any trusted and proven eBay sellers?


I see them on taobao for 300-600rmb. 50-100usd. Perhaps you can find a Taobao seller that will do international shipping.


----------



## thelastcry08

All applied indices are misaligned. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

thelastcry08 said:


> All applied indices are misaligned. Its driving me crazy.


That's the Parnis I know and don't love. I sympathize. It's a sample of 1 (and shall remain so), but the Parnis I own appears to have had its numerals applied by a drunk on a six-day bender.


----------



## Cestusrex

Man I've got a hankering for a fleiger with a 6497 movement right about now. Hey look, Panis makes one. Greenstars over on the bay has one for a good price. With Christmas coming up I wonder if my wife will read this? HEY HONEY, COME READ THIS! Just kidding; I've already shower her the bay listing.


----------



## JoeFalchetto

karlenko123 said:


> Parnis Portugese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I love IWC but I haven't money for it. So...maybe this could be a good alternative. Where can I find it? 😊


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

JoeFalchetto said:


> I love IWC but I haven't money for it. So...maybe this could be a good alternative. Where can I find it? &#55357;&#56842;


Try mywatchcode, I have something similar, and their range is enormous


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

JoeFalchetto said:


> I love IWC but I haven't money for it. So...maybe this could be a good alternative. Where can I find it? 😊


Try mywatchcode, I have something similar, and their range is enormous

View attachment 13650459


----------



## BalooSD

mine are fine.
i buy from the parnis official store on ali.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

I love the Parnis range, but have recently had my second problem despite wearing the two watches very little. My new policy is only to buy a Parnis watch with a Miyota movement.


----------



## panos_ioannou

I bought it on Ali.


----------



## JoeFalchetto

You know what kind of movement they mount on Ali? I ask on official page, but no answer...


----------



## JoeFalchetto

Answer:"dear friend, this watch movement is seagull"


----------



## slumpia

Bought this Parnis from Aliexpress.














It quite accurate, but cannot last a day without movement/rotation.


----------



## Stackpol

I have been watching this thread for a while and would like to add a comment or two. I've just received a 'Vacheron 3 PA 2123 Auto' from Parnis.org.

Parnis .org responded quickly to a pre-sales enquiry, and the purchase/delivery to the UK took 5 days and was trouble free. Subsequent emails to the sales and customer support teams have been answered quickly and satisfactorily.

The 'Vacheron' dial is nicely done with raised silver hour markers and crisp printing on the chapter ring and logo. Hands are also sharp. There's a little 'lume' on the odd hour markers and more on the main hands, but it is not strong and doesn't last more than an hour.

The case is well made, with a slightly domed sapphire glass. There is a 'P' logo on the button/crown. The case back is also well-executed with a clear view of the movement. The movement itself is finished with a Lepine stripe on the main plates and rotor. There is no engraving to identify the movement which is, as far as I can tell a Sea-Gull. The inside of the watch looks very clean. Hand-winding is smooth.

The strap is of high quality two layer cut-edge stiched calf grain about 4mm thick.

Timekeeping is a little fast at 10~15sec/day, but seems to be setlling down after running for 5 days. Best position is 12-down which is how it is mostly worn, and how it is rested overnight.

Overall, at present I am quite pleased with the Parnis Vacheron homage watch, both cosmetically and functionally. My confidence in Parnis watches from Parnis.org is therefore quite high at present, but the next few months will prove critical in whether I buy anything else from them.

Having looked all over for reviews of Parnis sellers, I have found that much of the information remains (in 2018) rather confusing and sometimes out of date. While there are numerous Parnis websites, the only one that I have found which instilled sufficient confidence in me to place an order was Parnis.org.

I have also purchased a Corgeut 2017A-SG from *Manbushijie *and will report on this later.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Welcome to Watchuseek!


----------



## thelastcry08

May I ask if this parnis a homage to any watch? And which one? Thank you.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Looks like a mix sub base, patek dial, bezel dont recall but should be something like onega probably


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolgod

Silly question, I am interested in a parnis watch with rotating bezel. How would I know if the parnis watch has rotating bezel or not? Its usually not listed in ebay/aliexpress descriptions. 






This watch seems to have a rotating bezel







But what about this watch?







Or this watch?


----------



## Letter T

Pardon me for asking but what would be the point of a rotating bezel on the last two watches? There are no markings on them, rotating bezel or not would make no change.


----------



## coolgod

Letter T said:


> Pardon me for asking but what would be the point of a rotating bezel on the last two watches? There are no markings on them, rotating bezel or not would make no change.


You're absolutely right, I only like rotating bezels as a gimmick so I didn't pay much attention to the markings on them.:-d
Does this mean if the bezel has markings and looks like its rotating, it probably rotates?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

coolgod said:


> You're absolutely right, I only like rotating bezels as a gimmick so I didn't pay much attention to the markings on them.:-d
> Does this mean if the bezel has markings and looks like its rotating, it probably rotates?


Nay, one finds many a fake rotating bezel among low-cost watches. Some entirely convincing except that they won't move.

Welcome to Watchuseek, BTW! |>


----------



## mrwomble

Coolgod, I'm pretty sure the first one is a proper dive watch with a proper rotating bezel. Couldn't vouch for it's waterproofness though.

I'd be doubtful of the other two having rotating bezels.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## 3-1-1

Recently took delivery on a couple of the daytona meca-quartz chronos from the parnis.org site. Very quick shipping to U.S., and so far very pleased with the watches. 
Haven't opened one up yet to confirm what its working with inside, but definitely has the hand sweep and click feel of a meca-quartz.


----------



## Silvek

My cheap fleiger from Amazon arrived... my first manual wind mechanical.









The watch came in a nice looking leather case, and was adequately packaged. Clean dust-free dial, nicely polished case and lugs, and a decent looking strap, though it really needs to be broken in. The lack of hacking capability is annoying but not a deal breaker. Overall I'm satisfied with the purchase especially at the price I paid.

This should find some wrist time in my rotation.









Looks decent on a nato as well!


----------



## yankeexpress

I have this model in a different color and the bezel rotates counterclockwise as a timing bezel.

As important to me is the movement. These came with at least 2 different movements, highbeat and low-beat, and AFAIK there is no way to tell by looking which is powering it without being told or seeing a video of the sweep hand in motion.

Bought mine before I knew all this and mine is a lowbeat, which tend to be a little less expensive.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

yankeexpress said:


> I have this model in a different color and the bezel rotates counterclockwise as a timing bezel.
> 
> As important to me is the movement. These came with at least 2 different movements, highbeat and low-beat, and AFAIK there is no way to tell by looking which is powering it without being told or seeing a video of the sweep hand in motion.
> 
> Bought mine before I knew all this and mine is a lowbeat, which tend to be a little less expensive.


I own the same watch on a stainless bracelet. Mine has the Miyota movement, which is very accurate and reliable. Sapphire window, 316 L stainless case, ceramic 100 click bezel, and 200m WR. For £75 this watch is absolutely amazing


----------



## ML55AMG

Hello, yes, the first model has a swivel frame. I saw the test report for 100m, of course. The movement has 25 jewels and 28,800 bph. Info is here on the forum.


----------



## arogle1stus

Waaay too iffy. Even at their pricepoint.
Sounds like the proverbial "Dutch Mixture" watch.
Too many chefs spoil the broth nuther words.
More interested in a Seagull!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ML55AMG

I apologize for the error: Miyota 82xx, 21 jew., 21.600 ...


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Ric Capucho said:


> ...Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)
> 
> And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.
> 
> Ric


I normally use "mywatchcode". They have proven to be very reliable, well priced, and the once I had a problem they sorted it, including refunding my postage to China. I should also mention, that whilst some of the straps have indeed been rubbish, some of them have been really top notch.


----------



## Vending Machine

3-1-1 said:


> Recently took delivery on a couple of the daytona meca-quartz chronos from the parnis.org site. Very quick shipping to U.S., and so far very pleased with the watches.
> Haven't opened one up yet to confirm what its working with inside, but definitely has the hand sweep and click feel of a meca-quartz.


I ordered one from parnis.org about two months ago, and I'm very happy with it so far. The three sub-dials work as they should. The only complaint I have is the clasp. It's not bad per se; it's a push-button deployment that also functions properly. I just would've preferred a glide lock clasp for easier adjustment, and they just look more attractive.

I'm going to post pictures of it, and two root beer GMTs I bought from an eBay and Parnis' web site.


----------



## Dickeyusmc

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Ric Capucho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi World,
> 
> You're reading this because you've seen a post showing either a typical Parnis homage that caught your eye, or maybe tripped across one cheap on Ebay. Or maybe it's one of the few (but growing) Parnis models that's not a homage to anything in particular. Or a "sterile" Parnis (no brand or logo), or a Garton, or any of the other "brands" that are typically sold alongside Parnis branded models. All the same, to me.
> 
> Over the last few months I've read numerous posts about "where to buy a Parnis", posts from extremely surprised and pleased owners, posts from shocked and disappointed owners, and even posts from sneering members who've "never had a Parnis, and I wouldn't waste my money on such crap", etc etc. Then there're posts from members like myself with ten or more Parnis's, all of which turned out to be nicely built, reliable, and still looking fresh after continual wearing, months and even years later.
> 
> So what's going on here?
> 
> Well, I have my theories, and that's what motivated me to write this post.
> 
> Firstly, let's get something straight; Parnis is not a true brand, even if it's now been trademarked by a guy in Guangzhou. It's a group of cantonese factories and competing dealers making similar watches, at a similar cost, using similar recipes. To talk of a Parnis is a bit like talking (forgive the parallel) talking about cakes. I love a black forest gateau, and often order it after a hearty restaurant meal. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not so great. On one occasion (in Munich, funnily enough) it was utter crap.
> 
> Same concept, same or similar recipe, different cooks in different restaurants, sounds the same, but the product differs dramatically. Parnis is not a brand; it's a class of watches, mainly made in the Guangzhou area of China, where there's a nest of different factories with the wherewithal to make almost any watch you care to imagine, simply by assembling freely available parts.
> 
> Same as the gateau, same with the Parnis. Folks, unless you've been recommended, then don't go buying yer Parnis off of Ebay because it's $5 cheaper, because it's likely to have been cooked by an amateur chef in the cheapest and nastiest restaurant, using the cheapest and nastiest ingredients, and sold with zero service, no responsibility, and maximum cynicism. The *only* thing a nasty, broken, badly built Parnis has in common with a similar looking Parnis model owned by (forgive me) myself, Mr Martin Sir or the wonderful Luis, is the spelling of the word P.A.R.N.I.S.
> 
> Folks, the ground zero of fragile, badly finished, blemished Parnis watches lies primarily here. Don't expect a decent gateau out of a crap restaurant. You *won't* be pleasantly surprised. A Parnis is bargain enough; there are few bargain-bargains about.
> 
> Next: the Parnis watch, even from a reputable chef, has been manufactured at the lowest cost possible. The base model comes without sapphire, and without a decorated swan-neck movement (nor a decent strap, but I'll come to that). The reputable dealers have added sapphire and swan-neck "upgrades" over the years, and to be able to offer these, they *must* have a close relationship to whichever particular factory they're allied with. Take or leave those upgrades, it's your money, but see it as I do as a nice symptom of a more reliable supply chain, and therefore a channel from factory to consumer that cares more about reputation that the typical "fire and forget" Ebay dealer.
> 
> Next again: the straps are, and always will be, crap. The best option is to see the supplied strap as being a bit like those cardboard "iPhones" that they insert into aftermarket phone protective cases to show how the case would look once you've bought it and inserted your phone. The strap's crap, throwaway, and I guess gives yer something to think about when researching the replacement. Waddaya want for less than $100?
> 
> Next, after sales service.
> 
> Ahh, here we have a nice mixture, don't we? Yer crap Ebay "fire and forget" dealer won't even open the email. And they receive hundreds, if not thousands, of emails monthly. Why would yours be the first ever to be opened? But then we have that special Chinese attitude to communication in their *second* language. How's *your* Cantonese Chinese coming on? A bit halting, is it? So even with the reputables, don't expect fluid and perkily helpful communication. But then again, what are you expecting for a sub-$100 watch? Fawning? Grovelling? A red carpet?
> 
> Next, perfection. Why would a sub-$100 watch be perfect in every detail? Well, strangely, most of my Parnis collection (and I have a bunch) *are* perfect. A couple have the odd blemish, I admit. And one (the 55mm Pilot) has a wobbly crown that pulls out of the movement on a windy day. C'est la vie. But would *you*, if you were a dealer on the other side of the world, jump into action to rectify a blemish on a watch that you've made maybe $10 on? The EMS in both directions is more than the watch is worth. That's where the true lottery is, and if that's too much of a gamble for you, then there are numerous options available to you at twice (or ten times) the price.
> 
> The cheapest deal? Well, hopping between the reputable dealer websites to see which one's $5 cheaper than any other is a mug's game. Different factory, different dealer, slightly different recipe. Different gateau, different chef, different restaurant, folks, so why would it cost exactly the same as elsewhere?
> 
> Lastly, mailing. Folks, always always always pay the extra for EMS (registered mail). Yes, it adds an extra $15 to $20 to the watch. But why would you think there wouldn't be any extra costs? Ever hired a car in the USA?
> 
> Folks, if you decide to play in the Parnis waters, then it's indeed "buyer beware". But for lord's sake don't stack the odds even further against yerself. The reputable dealers (the are four, I think. No, five!) will supply you with an unblemished (or nearly unblemished) watch that ticks, accurate to plus/minus 15 seconds per day, on a crap strap, with packaging that guarantees that all but the unlucky few will survive the EMS trip across the world. And if there's a problem, then they'll rectify all but the most subtle (waddya want at that price). And if you try to *not* pay the EMS, then they'll politely try to talk you out of it.
> 
> Those kosher dealers, in no particular order:
> 
> - Jackson Tse
> - That Man Bush
> - Daji Watch
> - Parniswatch.net
> - Getat (slow, a terrible communicator, but reliable in the end)
> 
> And the rest? Let them earn their reputation, and maybe we'll add 'em to this short list. But until then, if they're not one of the above, then don't ask, don't try, don't come complaining to me *when* it goes wrong.
> 
> Ric
> 
> 
> 
> I normally use "mywatchcode". They have proven to be very reliable, well priced, and the once I had a problem they sorted it, including refunding my postage to China. I should also mention, that whilst some of the straps have indeed been rubbish, some of them have been really top notch.
Click to expand...

A lot of this info is outdated. Parnis.org has a FAQ explaining their company and how they operate. It's worth the read. They explain that when you buy from any vendor that is not Parnis.org then you are getting a Parnis replica...that they produce in the way the prescribed above. The ones ordered from Parnis (and specific physical retailers) are individually QCd and have a 24 month warranty. Additionally the materials are different and the non-replicas are water resistant. I hope this helps and one looking into them.

Note: I do not own one, but I am doing my homework before I buy. There is a lot of old info out there, and that's important to note because, at some point, the Chinese government came in and regulated the business and required some formal distinctions within the industry.


----------



## mrwomble

Dickeyusmc said:


> A lot of this info is outdated. Parnis.org has a FAQ explaining their company and how they operate. It's worth the read. They explain that when you buy from any vendor that is not Parnis.org then you are getting a Parnis replica...that they produce in the way the prescribed above. The ones ordered from Parnis (and specific physical retailers) are individually QCd and have a 24 month warranty. Additionally the materials are different and the non-replicas are water resistant. I hope this helps and one looking into them.
> 
> Note: I do not own one, but I am doing my homework before I buy. There is a lot of old info out there, and that's important to note because, at some point, the Chinese government came in and regulated the business and required some formal distinctions within the industry.


Well, this is highly suspect. Very dickey indeed. Only 1 post on here, but citing the same "knowledge" as a few other recent posts, almost word for word. Seems to be a lot of shilling going on for Parnis.org at the moment.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

proodscot said:


> Interesting this. I asked for a Parnis for Xmas from my wife and sent her a WUS recommended seller. She went and bought off some random eBay seller anyway, she says.
> The Big Pilot I got is accurate to within 3 or 4 seconds a day, auto winds forever, is built great and has perhaps the best strap of any watch I own. The strap is finished as well on the inside as it is on the outside, is sturdy, nicely shaped, showing absolutely no signs of wear after a month, feels like real quality. I would be delighted with this strap on a much more expensive watch.
> 
> I love it. Apologies for poor quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Great watch! I've got one too but mines a 6498 yours is the 6497 both good work horses movement for the dollars! Also mine is believe it or not more accurate atm the some off my Swiss watches including a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon and my Speedy. What surprised me was the fit and Finnish was perfect so overall I'm stoked with it and I getting the Quartz chronograph version next! Cheers









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

*2019 recommendations*

My takeaway:
First post is out of date - most of those vendors are gone.

*Recommended vendors:*

*From 2014: and still valid
Manbushijie
Dajiwatch (recommended for years on this thread)

From 2019:
Mywatchcode has consistently been mentioned and recommended throughout the years.
There are now "official" Parnis stores (whatever that means). Directly at parnis.org, or through ali express (parnis.aliexpress.com/store/2215122).​*
The above are not the cheapest options, but you probably don't want the cheapest options unless you are a gambler. 
I bought one from the aliexpress store. As best as I can tell, it's the same as the Parnis web site, but doesn't have a box.

The watch itself is wonderful. Just like people have stated:
Keeps time well, as can be expected from Miyota8215. I.E. Rotor noise is noticeable, and no hacking. Standard stuff. Lume is pretty lame. Works marginally on the hands, indices barely at all. My metal watch band is of high quality, the leather one probably will never go on (I have better ones from Amazon - as in the photo below). 
Summary: Incredible value. Looks to be a $700 watch to me. It's a lot better than a $100 Seiko, probably not as nice as a $8000 watch. I'm having a hard time wearing my $1000 German watches as I like this $100 watch a lot. Of course a $1000 German tool watch gives me more piece of mind.


----------



## crAss

*Re: 2019 recommendations*

I got my first PARNIS. It is a flieger and I paid just 55 euros from the bay. It came plain, no box no nothing.
I really like it, even though the last couple of days that I have worn it it proves a bit on the noisy side.
Also, I read in other topics that Parnis does not lubricate the movements, as it is supposed to do. I am not even sure if Parnis actually lubricates the movements even the watches sold by the "official" store for increased money.
I will try to find some videos to see how hard it is to lubricate a ST3600 movement. Otherwise I read that I will have an expired movement date after 2 years in my hands.


----------



## dropmyload

Has anyone every seen a Parnis "Datejust II" with roman numerals and grey/black/dark dial?


----------



## fernandoc

Just received the Caliber (SN) aka power reserve from parnis.org and the quality is lower than you'd expect from anything "official". First of all they didn't bother to fill the "warranty card" thing, second I can see stains on the shiny minute hand and what looks like wipe lint on the face. Lastly, the power reserve hand magically jumped back to middle position shortly after fully winding it up (didn't catch the moment it happened). If the watch keeps operating well I'm okay with all this...and yes, this is a cheapo chinese watch, what do I expect. So just buy it from your favorite reseller, because chances of getting a sloppy watch seem equal wherever you buy it from and there's anecdotal evidence that the parnis.org shop actually doesn't lubricate their watches. Oh and the grinding winding sound...it's probably dry as a desert inside. Avoid the parnis.org scam and their poor communication :/


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

fernandoc said:


> Just received the Caliber (SN) aka power reserve from parnis.org and the quality is lower than you'd expect from anything "official". First of all they didn't bother to fill the "warranty card" thing, second I can see stains on the shiny minute hand and what looks like wipe lint on the face. Lastly, the power reserve hand magically jumped back to middle position shortly after fully winding it up (didn't catch the moment it happened). If the watch keeps operating well I'm okay with all this...and yes, this is a cheapo chinese watch, what do I expect. So just buy it from your favorite reseller, because chances of getting a sloppy watch seem equal wherever you buy it from and there's anecdotal evidence that the parnis.org shop actually doesn't lubricate their watches. Oh and the grinding winding sound...it's probably dry as a desert inside. Avoid the parnis.org scam and their poor communication :/


Did you contact Parnis.org customer service about these issues?


----------



## BalooSD

*Re: 2019 recommendations*



chas58 said:


> My takeaway:
> First post is out of date - most of those vendors are gone.
> 
> *Recommended vendors:*
> 
> *From 2014: and still valid
> Manbushijie
> Dajiwatch (recommended for years on this thread)
> 
> From 2019:
> Mywatchcode has consistently been mentioned and recommended throughout the years.
> There are now "official" Parnis stores (whatever that means). Directly at parnis.org, or through ali express (parnis.aliexpress.com/store/2215122).​*
> The above are not the cheapest options, but you probably don't want the cheapest options unless you are a gambler.
> I bought one from the aliexpress store. As best as I can tell, it's the same as the Parnis web site, but doesn't have a box.


I had been purchasing from the Parnis "official" store on Ali, but decided to ask Parnis.org if the Ali store is equivalent to their website and retail stores, or is a replica provider as described in their FAQ. Their response:

"The AliExpress store is indeed from one of our Chinese resellers. We do not have affiliation to that store or their owners, they are simply a reseller. We ship to them individual watch parts like dials, and movements, therefore considering them replica products without warranty."

I have a bunch of Parnis from Ali that seem fine. But I probably will just buy from Parnis.org going forward, since I'm not handy with calibrating, adding lube, seals, whatever.


----------



## crAss

I contacted the seller I got my parnis flieger watch. He verified that they do not lubricate the movements. They get them out of the seagull factory and get them inside the watch as is. The excuse was that the movement is in good condition to be used as is. Of course he told me it's up to me when to service the watch.


----------



## BadJammer

I had a watch break from parnis.org inside the definition of the warranty. Bad experience so far.

Warranty card wasn't labelled. Contacted support and got an address to ship the watch back. I shipped it to them, tracking said it arrived. emailed a few times to find out when to get it fixed or replaced. Ihaven't heard anything in over a month: dead silence. 

I'll update forum if they do reply, but so far I'm not impressed. 

Anyone have a more reliable supplier for parnis than parnis.org? (Either consistent quality or better support)


----------



## DeanR

My first Parnis has arrived from Ali and I'm more than impressed. I also went to the official website - which I stumbled across by accident - and was also interested in their claims.

Purely cosmetically, the Parnis I bought seems to be much higher than Vostok in quality and finish but a tad (or probably more) lower the Orients I have. So I'm wondering, although this thread started years back with concerns over the quality and service of Parnis whether in fact both have improved over the years and Parnis has now become pretty good vfm. Indeed, could they be working towards becoming an actual respectable brand?


----------



## DeanR

My first Parnis has arrived from Ali and I'm more than impressed. I also went to the official website - which I stumbled across by accident - and was also interested in their claims.

Purely cosmetically, the Parnis I bought seems to be much higher than Vostok in quality and finish but a tad (or probably more) lower the Orients I have. So I'm wondering, although this thread started years back with concerns over the quality and service of Parnis whether in fact both have improved over the years and Parnis has now become pretty good vfm. Indeed, could they be working towards becoming an actual respectable brand?


----------



## dropmyload

My first parnis also arrived from mywatchcode.com. Cant share pics as it is the banned brand but nice quality, the strap is a bit stiff and seems to keep time so far. Any idea how to get the lume improved? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover

dropmyload said:


> My first parnis also arrived from mywatchcode.com. Cant share pics as it is the banned brand but nice quality, the strap is a bit stiff and seems to keep time so far. Any idea how to get the lume improved?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


PARNIS is banned???


----------



## crAss

Most probably the watch is an homage to a specific brand...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/no-mm-branded-watches-allowed-316295.html


----------



## SinoWatchLover

crAss said:


> Most probably the watch is an homage to a specific brand...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/no-mm-branded-watches-allowed-316295.html


Ah the old MM thing. Yet we do see 'Sumariner' here often even though Rolex has claimed it their copyright and at one point had their lawyers make threats to WUS.
Wonder why that sticky has gone?


----------



## pieronip

Hi

I'm making my way slowly through this quite sizeable thread so please ignore me if I haven't yet seen an answer already posted but...…

There a number of Homage watches under various brand names using a Miyota movement, some using Seagull and some Hangzhou.

If I buy Seagull movement watches from seagullwatchstore.com, is that a safe bet to ensure pre-sales lubrication? Can I assume Miyota movements will be OK and do we know of issues with Hangzhou?


----------



## oinofilo

SinoWatchLover said:


> Ah the old MM thing. Yet we do see 'Sumariner' here often even though Rolex has claimed it their copyright and at one point had their lawyers make threats to WUS.
> Wonder why that sticky has gone?


But submariner is a common word, it means a sailor on a submarine, and I think you can't really copyright such a word.


----------



## oinofilo

SinoWatchLover said:


> Ah the old MM thing. Yet we do see 'Sumariner' here often even though Rolex has claimed it their copyright and at one point had their lawyers make threats to WUS.
> Wonder why that sticky has gone?


But submariner is a common word, it means a sailor on a submarine, and I think you can't really copyright such a word.


----------



## SinoWatchLover

oinofilo said:


> But submariner is a common word, it means a sailor on a submarine, and I think you can't really copyright such a word.


Tell that to the Rolex lawyers who paid WUS a visit a few years ago.

But I agree, nobody should be allowed to copyright a word so commonly used. I'm guessing the watch assemblers don't agree either because they just keep pumping them out.


----------



## SinoWatchLover

oinofilo said:


> But submariner is a common word, it means a sailor on a submarine, and I think you can't really copyright such a word.


Tell that to the Rolex lawyers who paid WUS a visit a few years ago.

But I agree, nobody should be allowed to copyright a word so commonly used. I'm guessing the watch assemblers don't agree either because they just keep pumping them out.


----------



## Charlie1888

Meh on the quality. :rodekaart


----------



## Cestusrex

Charlie1888 said:


> Meh on the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14107279


Looks like somebody's got a screw loose. 😆


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Charlie1888 said:


> Meh on the quality. :rodekaart


I am not surprised at all. 
PARNIS Q/C is laughable.


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Charlie1888 said:


> Meh on the quality. :rodekaart


I am not surprised at all. 
PARNIS Q/C is laughable.


----------



## dt75

SinoWatchLover said:


> Tell that to the Rolex lawyers who paid WUS a visit a few years ago.
> 
> But I agree, nobody should be allowed to copyright a word so commonly used. I'm guessing the watch assemblers don't agree either because they just keep pumping them out.


What happened there? Is there a link to a rundown of what happened?


----------



## dropmyload

Hello folks, is there is Parnis version of the president watch? I have seen Orient has one.


----------



## BookBoy

Hi all,
I’ve looked around this forum, but I haven’t found an answer. If I missed it, sorry for the repetition!

I’m trying to find out which sellers of Parnis watches are legitimate. Is the Parnis(dot)org store the only trustworthy source? Or are there other official sellers?

Thank you,
BB


----------



## BookBoy

Hi all,
I’ve looked around this forum, but I haven’t found an answer. If I missed it, sorry for the repetition!

I’m trying to find out which sellers of Parnis watches are legitimate. Is the Parnis(dot)org store the only trustworthy source? Or are there other official sellers?

Thank you,
BB


----------



## dropmyload

I bought from mywatchcode.com. Seems reliable. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy

Thank you!



dropmyload said:


> I bought from mywatchcode.com. Seems reliable.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casertano69

But Parnis is a true Chinese brand or not? .. is there an own production / official website? ... I honestly did read hundreds of articles on the net dedicated to this topic, but you can't understand the truth ...someone here is capable to give me a full and clear answer?


----------



## BalooSD

BookBoy said:


> Hi all,
> I've looked around this forum, but I haven't found an answer. If I missed it, sorry for the repetition!
> 
> I'm trying to find out which sellers of Parnis watches are legitimate. Is the Parnis(dot)org store the only trustworthy source? Or are there other official sellers?
> 
> Thank you,
> BB


Parnis.org and Parnis retail stores are the only official sources with full warranty. Parnis sells the parts to other online retailers, who then assemble and sell the same watch. The quality from these resellers in generally very high if not identical to Parnis.org watches, from what I've experienced and read. I've bought from "Parnis official store" "watchery Store" and "mywatchcode Store" on Ali, and from Parnis.org, all with no issues.

This one is from "watchery Store" after I swapped out the bracelet.


----------



## dropmyload

BalooSD said:


> Parnis.org and Parnis retail stores are the only official sources with full warranty. Parnis sells the parts to other online retailers, who then assemble and sell the same watch. The quality from these resellers in generally very high if not identical to Parnis.org watches, from what I've experienced and read. I've bought from "Parnis official store" "watchery Store" and "mywatchcode Store" on Ali, and from Parnis.org, all with no issues.
> 
> This one is from "watchery Store" after I swapped out the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14136851


I have the same one with a rally strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Casertano69 said:


> But Parnis is a true Chinese brand or not? .. is there an own production / official website? ... I honestly did read hundreds of articles on the net dedicated to this topic, but you can't understand the truth ...someone here is capable to give me a full and clear answer?


Yes, Parnis is a Chinese brand which aims at selling "homage" watches on the foreign market. I don't think I have ever seen an original design from a Parnis watch. 
They don't have in-house movements, proprietary designs, or the history and horology associated with "traditional" Chinese watch brands like Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin Sea-Gull. (albeit, SH is outsourcing their movements now.)

From Wiki:
Parnis Watches is a Chinese watch brand manufactured by Parnis Watch Co. The watches are primarily marketed towards foreign markets, particularly in Europe and the United States. Xiao Jian Hong (Guangzhou, China) owns the trademarks and has been responsible for the expansion of the brand since 2005.


----------



## speedy07

BalooSD said:


> Parnis.org and Parnis retail stores are the only official sources with full warranty. Parnis sells the parts to other online retailers, who then assemble and sell the same watch. The quality from these resellers in generally very high if not identical to Parnis.org watches, from what I've experienced and read. I've bought from "Parnis official store" "watchery Store" and "mywatchcode Store" on Ali, and from Parnis.org, all with no issues.
> 
> This one is from "watchery Store" after I swapped out the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14136851


Thank you for the explanation & sharing. I'm looking keenly at Parnis for my next watch(es), and I do get confused (I think many do) by the various opinions/advice on Parnis on the internet. |>


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Did anyone see this:


----------



## SunsetSheen

Lmao ya I just saw this the other day. He definitely has a point. However I do have a Parnis and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## SunsetSheen

Monkey_like_watch said:


> Did anyone see this:


Lmao ya I just saw this the other day. He definitely has a point. However I do have a Parnis and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## SunsetSheen

Wherever you buy your Parnis from, just make absolutely certain that you have buyer protection. If you can use Paypal as the payment form then I can't recommend using that option enough. It provides a whole other layer of protection (in addition to your credit card company).
AliExpress also offers pretty good buyer protection I hear.


----------



## chadsmad

Regrettably, like many others here, I've had a very bad experience with Parnis and am posting here to try and help others avoid the same. They have been so underhanded in their dealings with me since sending my Militare 37 back for movement repair, that I've created this: dontbuyparnis.org to detail the way in which they have scammed me out of my watch :-(


----------



## jefhihuabi

Sounds like their return policy is, "If you have a problem, return it to us! The end."

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

This thread has been going on for years and as many (including those just prior to this response) have experienced difficulties, I would genuinely like to know who the top 3 sellers of Parnis watch are at this point in time??? I have heard so much about Manbushijie being quite good but very little about others. Interesting because I have also read much good about Parnis the past year or two. I would like to hear especially from those who have purchased a Parnis during the past year. I would not be surprised to hear that Manbushijie remains #1 but who knows? Now for the list!


----------



## d_himan

So I got a Big Pilot. Positives - legible dial, watch with a big personality, decent finishing on the dial, decent strap, keeping time well and relatively silent. Negatives - 1 big hour hand QC flaw, small lume flaw at 12 marker, sharp edged lugs, movement looks meh with a couple of 'missing' screws (no biggie), screw back crown action can be better (no biggie) average lume longevity (was expecting) 

Bought this from storeshine888 at aliexpress. Has been pretty good so far. Let's see how they respond..


----------



## d_himan

Well, a quick update on my purchase. Raised a dispute in Aliexpress and got around $16 off, ~ 20% of the purchase price. Ok I guess, something's better than nothing. I'm trying hard to ignore the dial and 'unwatch' the flaw.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

d_himan said:


> Well, a quick update on my purchase. Raised a dispute in Aliexpress and got around $16 off, ~ 20% of the purchase price. Ok I guess, something's better than nothing. I'm trying hard to ignore the dial and 'unwatch' the flaw.


My advice would be to sell it, since these sorts of problems are likely always to bother you. Since you are new here, you won't be able to sell on WUS*, but Craigslist (or the local equivalent) or Ebay are options.

* BTW, don't speed-post to get to the minimum post count, as the mods reset post counts and issue infractions when they think someone is trying to inflate their post count just to make a sale. b-)

Edit to add: just looked at your join date and saw you aren't actually new here at all. b-)


----------



## Kivis

Beraldo said:


> Is Parnis.org an official website? Does anyone have bought there?


Yes I have many times. Very reliable.


----------



## mrwomble

Kivis said:


> Yes I have many times. Very reliable.


For every shill that comes on here there are numerous stories people have shared of very bad experiences.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Ok, bought a Parnis Portuguese from Amazon (for a little more money) in order to try to increase my chances of success. I got the watch and it IS working at the moment (and it has all its hands and everything). I'm looking for a couple of pieces of information.

I'd like to know what the movement is (Seagull ST2525? ST2542? ST25? most people say 2542 but I'm not sure) and how to set up my watch winder for it (CW, CCW, how many turns per day) as well as what the lift angle for the movement is. Does anyone know how I can find this information or figure it out? I know bounder guessed 52 (default for my TG) but I wouldn't mind knowing. Can't really find this info online. 








Initial timing on my Timeographer
DU +1s/d 276 degrees 0.0ms 21600 bph
DD +8s/d 287 degrees 0.2ms
12H +7s/d 237 degrees 0.0ms
3H +5s/d 230 degrees 0.1ms
6H +5s/d 228 degrees 0.4ms
9H +12s/d 240 degrees 0.5ms

After winding completely (though stopping when feeling the least resistance) and then waiting an hour to test. Tried to leave it on each position for 5 minutes.


----------



## d_himan

watchcrank said:


> My advice would be to sell it, since these sorts of problems are likely always to bother you. Since you are new here, you won't be able to sell on WUS*, but Craigslist (or the local equivalent) or Ebay are options.
> 
> * BTW, don't speed-post to get to the minimum post count, as the mods reset post counts and issue infractions when they think someone is trying to inflate their post count just to make a sale. b-)
> 
> Edit to add: just looked at your join date and saw you aren't actually new here at all. b-)


Hi Stephen, made peace with it (for now). I don't now how, but the movement is freakishly accurate at +12 seconds/week and I think I'll use it as a hard core beater...

But yes, Parnis is a hit or miss I reckon, at least for me - no beginner's luck.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Okay, I have changed my first band, and it's this watch. I put it on a blue leather band. Not a super expensive one but it has a deployant clasp. It even came in a little box with a tool and some spring bars. The strange thing is that the spring bars it came with were actually SMALLER than the ones the watch had. They were still the same length but smaller. And the band had spaces for the spring bars which was too tight to put the originals. I'm not totally happy with that, but they did go in easy, even with such an amateur like me. Watch is still running about +5/day. I still don't know the real amplitude for this movement so I'm using 52 degrees but with that, the amplitude is 242-288 degrees depending on position. Beat error is 0 in 3 positions and then .1, .4, and .5 in the others. +4 to +9 in all those positions. It's pretty impressive for a watch of this cost.


----------



## Chascomm

Keep the heavyweight springbars in case you need them later.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Chascomm said:


> Keep the heavyweight springbars in case you need them later.


I'm DEFINITELY doing that! I'm keeping the old strap too. Jody from "Just One More Watch" on YouTube calls the straps that often come on Chinese watches "Toad Leather" but I don't think they're bad. My Parnis strap (black) has a sort of plasticky feel on the edges of the strap, like they're using some kind of sealer to the sides. Not sure how they are made. Almost feels like a shoe leather.

I now have a couple of watches on butterfly clasps and one on a trifold deployment clasp (that last one is a Seiko presage) and I like them better than conventional straps, even though the butterflies tend to be a bit tricky to buckle. The trifold ones are easier to put on. They are very comfortable to wear though and are easier on the straps. I haven't tried to buy the clasps separately yet and put them on a regular strap. It all depends on getting the old buckle off, and it's not clear that all of them use springbars.


----------



## carbon_dragon

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## cubdog

It's a shame Parnis has such a sketchy reputation as I really like a bunch of their designs. They have some of the nicest looking watches in the $100-300 price range looking, superficially anyway, to be of a much higher quality than price alone would suggest. I guess it boils down to how much one feels like gambling. Someone here needs to open a Parnis repair shop. Seems like they could stay busy.


----------



## Mattaphysics

carbon_dragon said:


> Ok, bought a Parnis Portuguese from Amazon (for a little more money) in order to try to increase my chances of success. I got the watch and it IS working at the moment (and it has all its hands and everything). I'm looking for a couple of pieces of information.
> 
> I'd like to know what the movement is (Seagull ST2525? ST2542? ST25? most people say 2542 but I'm not sure) and how to set up my watch winder for it (CW, CCW, how many turns per day) as well as what the lift angle for the movement is. Does anyone know how I can find this information or figure it out? I know bounder guessed 52 (default for my TG) but I wouldn't mind knowing. Can't really find this info online.
> View attachment 14379139
> 
> 
> Initial timing on my Timeographer
> DU +1s/d 276 degrees 0.0ms 21600 bph
> DD +8s/d 287 degrees 0.2ms
> 12H +7s/d 237 degrees 0.0ms
> 3H +5s/d 230 degrees 0.1ms
> 6H +5s/d 228 degrees 0.4ms
> 9H +12s/d 240 degrees 0.5ms
> 
> After winding completely (though stopping when feeling the least resistance) and then waiting an hour to test. Tried to leave it on each position for 5 minutes.


It is suggested that in order to find the lift angle you get the amplitude on the watch to 180° by low power/ using something to slow it down (ie: piece of paper under balance, shortening the banking of the pallet fork, etc) but only if you're experienced and comfortable with that. After getting amplitude to 180 put on the timegrapher and cycle through lift angles until you get an amplitude of 180 and you've found your lift angle. Again though only if you have experience and are comfortable doing it because obviously you can easily screw your watch up messing with the balance.

Sent from my LM-X210CM using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon

carbon_dragon said:


> Ok, bought a Parnis Portuguese from Amazon (for a little more money) in order to try to increase my chances of success. I got the watch and it IS working at the moment (and it has all its hands and everything). I'm looking for a couple of pieces of information.
> 
> I'd like to know what the movement is (Seagull ST2525? ST2542? ST25? most people say 2542 but I'm not sure) and how to set up my watch winder for it (CW, CCW, how many turns per day) as well as what the lift angle for the movement is. Does anyone know how I can find this information or figure it out? I know bounder guessed 52 (default for my TG) but I wouldn't mind knowing. Can't really find this info online.
> View attachment 14379139
> 
> 
> Initial timing on my Timeographer
> DU +1s/d 276 degrees 0.0ms 21600 bph
> DD +8s/d 287 degrees 0.2ms
> 12H +7s/d 237 degrees 0.0ms
> 3H +5s/d 230 degrees 0.1ms
> 6H +5s/d 228 degrees 0.4ms
> 9H +12s/d 240 degrees 0.5ms
> 
> After winding completely (though stopping when feeling the least resistance) and then waiting an hour to test. Tried to leave it on each position for 5 minutes.


Regarding this watch, I still haven't found what the actual lift angle is (I still use 52 degrees by default) but the watch winder settings seem to be 990 counterclockwise. That seems to keep it wound very nicely, in case that is of use to anyone.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

carbon_dragon said:


> the watch winder settings seem to be 990 counterclockwise. That seems to keep it wound very nicely, in case that is of use to anyone.


650 turns counterclockwise proved to be sufficient for the ST2528 (big date moonphase) I used to own. Have you had problems with fewer turns than you use now? If so, perhaps the ST25 family of movements are more variable than I had thought.


----------



## Nikola237

Is parnistime still the most recommended store on eBay?
I decided to buy a Submarine homage and I chose Parnis instead of Pagani, because the brand looks more legit. Am I missing something?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nikola237 said:


> Is parnistime still the most recommended store on eBay?
> I decided to buy a Submarine homage and I chose Parnis instead of Pagani, because the brand looks more legit. Am I missing something?


I would recommend asking advice of the folk on the Best of AliX thread in Affordables. Many of them are well informed about Parnis and similar brands.


----------

